# Don't donate to Haiti



## Silkcity19

So says the great Rush Limbaugh

Limbaugh tells listeners not to donate | Philadelphia Daily News | 01/15/2010


----------



## dilloduck

Limbaugh said on his radio show yesterday that he wouldn't trust that money donated to Haiti *through the White House Web site *would actually go to the relief efforts.

nice spin


----------



## California Girl

Damn, the left must be seriously desperate to spin a disaster into an anti right rant.


----------



## Ravi

The white house web site says to donate to the Red Cross.


----------



## dvinman

Yesterday, the country of Haiti was hit by a 7.0 earthquake, so now everyone is supposed to act all concerned and shit. Look, I dont give a rats ass about Haiti. Never have. But yeah, Im concerned all right  concerned that a lot more US taxpayer money will certainly be going down to that asshole of the planet (weve already been supporting them since 1915). Hell, the place probably looks not much different from before the quake, anyways. It would be far better if we just did nothing and let them all starve to death.

Heres a great idea: We could air-drop some pallets of strychnine or some other fast-acting poison and Kool-aid, along with simple instructions (the pictograph, visual kind) on how to mix it properly before drinking. All things considered, that would be the best thing for both them and us. We shouldnt let them suffer anymore.

Why so shocked by that idea? Hey, theyre worthless and always have been. Basically, its nothing but a giant breeding ground of disease (like HIV) for the Western Hemisphere and a drain on US Foreign Aid. Theyve cut down most of the trees to use as fuel for cooking any stray dogs and cats. They even eat mud cookies for real and are always robbing and murdering each other. Its kind of like a large-scale, tropical version of Detroit.

Whats more is that these violent and lazy Haitian Negroes once hacked to death with machetes tens of thousands of French and Spanish White prisoners during their revolution (innocent women and children, too). Bet you didnt know that? Yep, some bulbous-eyed Negro named Toussaint LOuverture (right) and his crazed Black pals went on unbelievable rampages even after gaining freedom from slavery. Hell, they named the capitals airport after the guy. Blacks will machete not only each other, but Whites too, in case youre so stupid to think otherwise.

Lets keep our money right here in America. We need it in our country for a change.

I say: NO MORE AMERICAN TAX MONEY TO WORTHLESS HAITI OR ISRAEL!


----------



## Silkcity19

Haiti Earthquake Relief | The White House

Now you people dont trust the American red cross


----------



## Sunni Man

dvinman said:


> I say: NO MORE AMERICAN TAX MONEY TO WORTHLESS.......... ISRAEL!



I 100% agree


----------



## Zona

dilloduck said:


> Limbaugh said on his radio show yesterday that he wouldn't trust that money donated to Haiti *through the White House Web site *would actually go to the relief efforts.
> 
> nice spin



He also said we donate already through tax.  Nice spin yourself.


----------



## Silkcity19

Sunni Man said:


> dvinman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say: NO MORE AMERICAN TAX MONEY TO WORTHLESS.......... ISRAEL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 100% agree
Click to expand...


Yea let's kill Israel, because they don't allow fathers to strap bombs to their children. Down with Israel


----------



## California Girl

Silkcity19 said:


> Haiti Earthquake Relief | The White House
> 
> Now you people dont trust the American red cross



What 'you people'? 

Your OP was a spin on what Rush said. 

Personally, I find it incredibly distasteful that the left seem hell bent on using this disaster as an opportunity to criticize the right. Absolutely pathetic. And you - as an individual - should be ashamed of youself for assisting it.


----------



## Sunni Man

Silkcity19 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dvinman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say: NO MORE AMERICAN TAX MONEY TO WORTHLESS.......... ISRAEL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 100% agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Down with Israel
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more


----------



## Contessa_Sharra

dilloduck said:


> Limbaugh said on his radio show yesterday that he wouldn't trust that money donated to Haiti *through the White House Web site *would actually go to the relief efforts.
> 
> nice spin


 
Limbaugh and Robertson, same father, different mothers, both bastards.


----------



## Silkcity19

How did I spin, I posted a newspaper article. I think Rush is back on the drugs


----------



## California Girl

Silkcity19 said:


> How did I spin, I posted a newspaper article. I think Rush is back on the drugs



You posted an article that misrepresented what Rush said. 

I think you're an idiot.


----------



## noose4

Rush is a pungent piece of garbage.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I 100% agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down with Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't agree more
Click to expand...


Well, start yet another whining thread about Israel then. This thread happens to be about Rush and the ridiculous spin of an incompetent left wing media.  Take your whine about Israel elsewhere.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Limbaugh has demonstrated again what an idiot he is. A cold SOB that 'got his' and screw everyone else. Engages mouth b4 brain and his rectum takes control for the finale'.

Far as the one post on poisoning all of Hati's inhabitants and other comments..... I cannot believe such a stupid comment. And, we don't have lazy worthless buttheads in the USA?  How many here and playing the system for everything they can get, all the way up to corporate leaders? How many here instead of machetes are using 9mm handguns and bats against innocents here. Geeesh


----------



## California Girl

noose4 said:


> Rush is a pungent piece of garbage.



Now, that comment I kind of agree with. But.... the fact still remains.... he did not say what the OP claims he said. 

As an intelligent liberal, do you not find it offensive that the media are using the tragedy of Haiti to spin into it's usual anti-Rush rant?


----------



## dilloduck

Ravi said:


> The white house web site says to donate to the Red Cross.



So go to a Red Cross Website and donate. Problem solved. Rush did NOT say "do not donate to the Red Cross" did he ?


----------



## California Girl

Gatekeeper said:


> Limbaugh has demonstrated again what an idiot he is. A cold SOB that 'got his' and screw everyone else. Engages mouth b4 brain and his rectum takes control for the finale'.
> 
> Far as the one post on poisoning all of Hati's inhabitants and other comments..... I cannot believe such a stupid comment. And, we don't have lazy worthless buttheads in the USA?  How many here and playing the system for everything they can get, all the way up to corporate leaders? How many here instead of machetes are using 9mm handguns and bats against innocents here. Geeesh



Limbaugh demonstrated nothing other than he does not trust the government. So what? Nor do I.


----------



## Nosmo King

California Girl said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is a pungent piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that comment I kind of agree with. But.... the fact still remains.... he did not say what the OP claims he said.
> 
> As an intelligent liberal, do you not find it offensive that the media are using the tragedy of Haiti to spin into it's usual anti-Rush rant?
Click to expand...

It's Limbaugh's own fault.  He politicized the issue with his statement about mistrust of the White House web site.

Those who blindly follow this demagogue are constantly cleaning up after him.  They never disassociate themselves from his twisted attitudes.  

It's almost as if Limbaugh were Jeremiah Wright and his followers keep passing the collection plate.  Rather than waking up and considering Limbaugh's faux pas as the real damage they are, the ditto heads bend over backwards to burnish the image of the addict Limbaugh.


----------



## Ravi

Im just gonna tell you, if I was named envoy to Haiti, Id quit government. Envoy to Haiti? You cant even pick up a prostitute down there without genuine fear of AIDS." Rush Limbaugh


----------



## California Girl

Nosmo King said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is a pungent piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that comment I kind of agree with. But.... the fact still remains.... he did not say what the OP claims he said.
> 
> As an intelligent liberal, do you not find it offensive that the media are using the tragedy of Haiti to spin into it's usual anti-Rush rant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Limbaugh's own fault.  He politicized the issue with his statement about mistrust of the White House web site.
> 
> Those who blindly follow this demagogue are constantly cleaning up after him.  They never disassociate themselves from his twisted attitudes.
> 
> It's almost as if Limbaugh were Jeremiah Wright and his followers keep passing the collection plate.  Rather than waking up and considering Limbaugh's faux pas as the real damage they are, the ditto heads bend over backwards to burnish the image of the addict Limbaugh.
Click to expand...


Limbaugh, like all Americans, is entitled to speak his mind, while I may not agree with him, I would not seek to silence him... however, twisting his words in order to score cheap political points is disgraceful. It is not his 'fault' that left media spin his words and misrepresent him. And, clearly it works to a degree (mainly with the intellectually challenged).... one need only look at the opening sentence of the OP. He/she obviously fell for the shit pumped out by the media.... "So says the great...." Oh, really? Did he say that? No, actually he didn't. But the OP is not smart enough to actually read, just regurgitate.


----------



## dilloduck

Ravi said:


> Im just gonna tell you, if I was named envoy to Haiti, Id quit government. Envoy to Haiti? You cant even pick up a prostitute down there without genuine fear of AIDS." Rush Limbaugh



Does Haiti have a high incidence of AIDS ?

Why yes--yes it does.


----------



## California Girl

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im just gonna tell you, if I was named envoy to Haiti, Id quit government. Envoy to Haiti? You cant even pick up a prostitute down there without genuine fear of AIDS." Rush Limbaugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Haiti have a high incidence of AIDS ?
> 
> Why yes--yes it does.
Click to expand...


So, in fact, Rush is right? Good Lord!! Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## Ravi

I guess that's why Rush goes to the DR instead, the children are less likely to infect him there.


----------



## xotoxi

dvinman said:


> Yesterday, the country of Haiti was hit by a 7.0 earthquake, so now everyone is supposed to act all concerned and shit. Look, I dont give a rats ass about Haiti. Never have. But yeah, Im concerned all right  concerned that a lot more US taxpayer money will certainly be going down to that asshole of the planet (weve already been supporting them since 1915). Hell, the place probably looks not much different from before the quake, anyways. It would be far better if we just did nothing and let them all starve to death.
> 
> Heres a great idea: We could air-drop some pallets of strychnine or some other fast-acting poison and Kool-aid, along with simple instructions (the pictograph, visual kind) on how to mix it properly before drinking. All things considered, that would be the best thing for both them and us. We shouldnt let them suffer anymore.
> 
> Why so shocked by that idea? Hey, theyre worthless and always have been. Basically, its nothing but a giant breeding ground of disease (like HIV) for the Western Hemisphere and a drain on US Foreign Aid. Theyve cut down most of the trees to use as fuel for cooking any stray dogs and cats. They even eat mud cookies for real and are always robbing and murdering each other. Its kind of like a large-scale, tropical version of Detroit.
> 
> Whats more is that these violent and lazy Haitian Negroes once hacked to death with machetes tens of thousands of French and Spanish White prisoners during their revolution (innocent women and children, too). Bet you didnt know that? Yep, some bulbous-eyed Negro named Toussaint LOuverture (right) and his crazed Black pals went on unbelievable rampages even after gaining freedom from slavery. Hell, they named the capitals airport after the guy. Blacks will machete not only each other, but Whites too, in case youre so stupid to think otherwise.
> 
> Lets keep our money right here in America. We need it in our country for a change.
> 
> I say: NO MORE AMERICAN TAX MONEY TO WORTHLESS HAITI OR ISRAEL!


 
*^^*
*^^*
*^^*
*PublicusInfinitum sockpuppet???*


----------



## California Girl

Ravi said:


> I guess that's why Rush goes to the DR instead, the children are less likely to infect him there.



Try and focus on the topic, Ravi. Or is it that you can't legitimately criticize him on this so you need to deflect?


----------



## mal

Zona said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh said on his radio show yesterday that he wouldn't trust that money donated to Haiti *through the White House Web site *would actually go to the relief efforts.
> 
> nice spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also said we donate already through tax.  Nice spin yourself.
Click to expand...


He did... And he's REALLY Tripping on his Dick during this Tragedy...

And this IS a Tragedy... Ft. Hood was NOT a Tragedy, as it was Called by the Left... It was ANOTHER Terrorist Attack.

As for Rush on this... He will Claim Context, but this is NO Time for this Kind of Clever Leaps from Harry "Negro" Reid to Barry to Haiti...

It's Tasteless, and Rush SHOULD Know better.

I am Starting to wonder if he didn't have a Stroke in Hawaii...

Cause he's OFF his Game... And I have seen what Happens to People after Strokes... Even Mini-Strokes.



peace...


----------



## Navy1960

As long as you yourself donate to this  crisis, then does it matter what a political talk show host  says on the matter both pro/con?  As I have not heard the entire show, I won't comment on it , but keep in mind that these people, Rush, (fill in the blank) are  entertainers and their source material is  politics . 

The crisis itself though serves to point out an on-going issue with Haiti and  hopefully it will serve to help the people there.  For years, money and  supplies have poured into Haiti, the US alone in the last several years has given Haiti over 3 billion dollars.  That money and medicine  and food meant to help the people there usually ends up in the hands of people that sell it or keep it and somehow it never gets back to the people who live in poverty.  If we can finally help Haiti rid themselves of this corruption in the end the people of Haiti will be much better for it.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ravi said:


> I guess that's why Rush goes to the DR instead, the children are less likely to infect him there.


 Troublemaker.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Silkcity19 said:


> So says the great Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Limbaugh tells listeners not to donate | Philadelphia Daily News | 01/15/2010



Rush spoke the truth.


----------



## Care4all

the White house is NOT collecting money for this Disaster?  So what was Rush referring to....?  And why do republicans come in and defend this man for his rude and crude comments...

Everyone of you CLAIM you don't listen to him yahdeedah, YET you come in and bash Liberals for pointing out what the man actually said on the topic....?


----------



## Care4all

tha malcontent said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh said on his radio show yesterday that he wouldn't trust that money donated to Haiti *through the White House Web site *would actually go to the relief efforts.
> 
> nice spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also said we donate already through tax.  Nice spin yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did... And he's REALLY Tripping on his Dick during this Tragedy...
> 
> And this IS a Tragedy... Ft. Hood was NOT a Tragedy, as it was Called by the Left... It was ANOTHER Terrorist Attack.
> 
> As for Rush on this... He will Claim Context, but this is NO Time for this Kind of Clever Leaps from Harry "Negro" Reid to Barry to Haiti...
> 
> It's Tasteless, and Rush SHOULD Know better.
> 
> I am Starting to wonder if he didn't have a Stroke in Hawaii...
> 
> Cause he's OFF his Game... And I have seen what Happens to People after Strokes... Even Mini-Strokes.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


thank you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> Im just gonna tell you, if I was named envoy to Haiti, Id quit government. Envoy to Haiti? You cant even pick up a prostitute down there without genuine fear of AIDS." Rush Limbaugh



Another truthful statement.


----------



## California Girl

Care4all said:


> the White house is NOT collecting money for this Disaster?  So what was Rush referring to....?  And why do republicans come in and defend this man for his rude and crude comments...
> 
> Everyone of you CLAIM you don't listen to him yahdeedah, YET you come in and bash Liberals for pointing out what the man actually said on the topic....?



Oh, stop with the 'CLAIM you don't blah blah blah'..... My objection to this whole nonsense is that the OP linked to an article that misrepresented what Rush actually said. That isn't 'defending' Rush - it's commenting on the inability of left wing media to fairly and accurately report. That and the fact that the OP is too stupid to notice that.


----------



## Conspiracist

Silkcity19 said:


> Haiti Earthquake Relief | The White House
> 
> Now you people dont trust the American red cross



In situations like this, the Red Cross scoops in the money by the train load and very small percentages wind up in the area it was designated for, (like during 9/11).

So no, I would not send money to the Red Cross to help Haitians.


----------



## Navy1960

Care4all said:


> the White house is NOT collecting money for this Disaster?  So what was Rush referring to....?  And why do republicans come in and defend this man for his rude and crude comments...
> 
> Everyone of you CLAIM you don't listen to him yahdeedah, YET you come in and bash Liberals for pointing out what the man actually said on the topic....?



Care , where did I bash a liberal in my post? I was pointing out that Rush is an entertainer and guess what have not listened to him since  I  don't know when.  The only time I actually hear Rush is when someone posts a comment on here, or he shows up on some local news program with a comment or two.  If the man advocated not to send money to Haiti period, I would say in my opinion thats  way over the top. Having said that, people can choose to ignore him, and not listen to him, and move on as well.


----------



## California Girl

Conspiracist said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haiti Earthquake Relief | The White House
> 
> Now you people dont trust the American red cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In situations like this, the Red Cross scoops in the money by the train load and very small percentages wind up in the area it was designated for, (like during 9/11).
> 
> So no, I would not send money to the Red Cross to help Haitians.
Click to expand...


In the UK, they have a central point, the DEC, to collect money and distribute it to the main charities helping in specific ways. That seems to work very well and I have donated through them - since I'm in the UK.


----------



## Care4all

California Girl said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> the White house is NOT collecting money for this Disaster?  So what was Rush referring to....?  And why do republicans come in and defend this man for his rude and crude comments...
> 
> Everyone of you CLAIM you don't listen to him yahdeedah, YET you come in and bash Liberals for pointing out what the man actually said on the topic....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, stop with the 'CLAIM you don't blah blah blah'..... My objection to this whole nonsense is that the OP linked to an article that misrepresented what Rush actually said. That isn't 'defending' Rush - it's commenting on the inability of left wing media to fairly and accurately report. That and the fact that the OP is too stupid to notice that.
Click to expand...


How though CG?  When you go to the White House site regarding this disaster can you donate there?  NO....  but it tells you to go to the Red Cross right?  Maybe if the Whitehouse were collecting the money themselves, Rush would have a point...?  But that is NOT the case....

That's just how I see it...so I respectfully disagree with the stance that you have taken in support of Rush on this...

Care


----------



## noose4

California Girl said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is a pungent piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that comment I kind of agree with. But.... the fact still remains.... he did not say what the OP claims he said.
> 
> As an intelligent liberal, do you not find it offensive that the media are using the tragedy of Haiti to spin into it's usual anti-Rush rant?
Click to expand...


The white house site has links to charities that are aiding the Haitian relief effort, Rush's insane political sniping at our president in this instance not only goes beyond his usual stupidity it hinders an effort put forth to save lives and aid those in great need, his partisanship is particularly evil in this instance.


----------



## Care4all

It is Rush, who has politicized the catastrophe in Haiti...with every breath he has taken, since it has happened.


----------



## California Girl

noose4 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is a pungent piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that comment I kind of agree with. But.... the fact still remains.... he did not say what the OP claims he said.
> 
> As an intelligent liberal, do you not find it offensive that the media are using the tragedy of Haiti to spin into it's usual anti-Rush rant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The white house site has links to charities that are aiding the Haitian relief effort, Rush's insane political sniping at our president in this instance not only goes beyond his usual stupidity it hinders an effort put forth to save lives and aid those in great need, his partisanship is particularly evil in this instance.
Click to expand...


Now, THAT I agree with.


----------



## California Girl

Care4all said:


> It is Rush, who has politicized the catastrophe in Haiti...with every breath he has taken, since it has happened.



Yes, he has. And I think it is disgraceful. He should be ashamed of himself.... of course, he won't be.


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, you know the left is getting desperate when they have to go digging on what Rush says again..I'm sure the 20 million listeners who listen to Rush understood what he meant and they don't need mediamatters and the left wing talking heads to explain it to them..

With all their so called CARE about others in this natural disaster in Haiti, the so called (compassionate ones) sit around jacking off to what Rush say, and how he is EVIL...


----------



## noose4

Stephanie said:


> LOL, you know the left is getting desperate when they have to go digging on what Rush says again..I'm sure the 20 million listeners who listen to Rush understood what he meant and they don't need mediamatters and the left wing talking heads to explain it to them..
> 
> With all their so called CARE about others in this natural disaster in Haiti, they sit around jacking off to what Rush say, and how he is EVIL...



So this is a good thing to you? Rush speaks in code and was actually telling his lemmings to help the Haitian relief effort?


----------



## kwc57

California Girl said:


> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh has demonstrated again what an idiot he is. A cold SOB that 'got his' and screw everyone else. Engages mouth b4 brain and his rectum takes control for the finale'.
> 
> Far as the one post on poisoning all of Hati's inhabitants and other comments..... I cannot believe such a stupid comment. And, we don't have lazy worthless buttheads in the USA?  How many here and playing the system for everything they can get, all the way up to corporate leaders? How many here instead of machetes are using 9mm handguns and bats against innocents here. Geeesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh demonstrated nothing other than he does not trust the government. So what? Nor do I.
Click to expand...


Yet he shilled for them over the last 8 years.


----------



## California Girl

kwc57 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh has demonstrated again what an idiot he is. A cold SOB that 'got his' and screw everyone else. Engages mouth b4 brain and his rectum takes control for the finale'.
> 
> Far as the one post on poisoning all of Hati's inhabitants and other comments..... I cannot believe such a stupid comment. And, we don't have lazy worthless buttheads in the USA?  How many here and playing the system for everything they can get, all the way up to corporate leaders? How many here instead of machetes are using 9mm handguns and bats against innocents here. Geeesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh demonstrated nothing other than he does not trust the government. So what? Nor do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet he shilled for them over the last 8 years.
Click to expand...


He may have done, I don't know, I don't listen to him. I don't really care what some fool on a radio station says... other than to say that I am disappointed that anyone - left or right - would seek to make political capital out of any tragedy. I didn't trust the previous administration, I don't trust this one. In that, I am quite bipartisan.


----------



## NYcarbineer

California Girl said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haiti Earthquake Relief | The White House
> 
> Now you people dont trust the American red cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 'you people'?
> 
> Your OP was a spin on what Rush said.
> 
> Personally, I find it incredibly distasteful that the left seem hell bent on using this disaster as an opportunity to criticize the right. Absolutely pathetic. And you - as an individual - should be ashamed of youself for assisting it.
Click to expand...


Yeah, except Limbaugh is the one who began the attacks.  Loosen up the strap on your hockey helmet.

There is no spin.  Except from Limbaugh himself.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I can't afford to donate to Haiti.

I have to write a check to the fucking IRS for over 28 grand.

And I know that money given to the US government will not be spent as it should so why would I believe that donations sent to the US government would end up where they should?


----------



## California Girl

NYcarbineer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haiti Earthquake Relief | The White House
> 
> Now you people dont trust the American red cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 'you people'?
> 
> Your OP was a spin on what Rush said.
> 
> Personally, I find it incredibly distasteful that the left seem hell bent on using this disaster as an opportunity to criticize the right. Absolutely pathetic. And you - as an individual - should be ashamed of youself for assisting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, except Limbaugh is the one who began the attacks.  Loosen up the strap on your hockey helmet.
> 
> There is no spin.  Except from Limbaugh himself.
Click to expand...


He didn't say what the report says he did. That's spin.... The media should not spin. Rush is not the media, he is a commentator.... he is, as a commentator, welcome to spin - however distasteful. 

I'm not surprised that you totally miss that I criticized Rush for what he said but the fact remains, the OP misrepresented what he said. That is spin. Live with it, defend it but don't pretend it isn't spin.


----------



## Care4all

Skull Pilot said:


> I can't afford to donate to Haiti.
> 
> I have to write a check to the fucking IRS for over 28 grand.
> 
> And I know that money given to the US government will not be spent as it should so why would I believe that donations sent to the US government would end up where they should?



BECAUSE there is no money being SENT TO THE US Gvt or the whitehouse...  the whitehouse site gives links to charities that are LEGITIMATELY taking donations for this haitian catastrophe.

soory about the $28 grand!!!


----------



## California Girl

Skull Pilot said:


> I can't afford to donate to Haiti.
> 
> I have to write a check to the fucking IRS for over 28 grand.
> 
> And I know that money given to the US government will not be spent as it should so why would I believe that donations sent to the US government would end up where they should?



You could find $10 if you wanted to, Skull. Go on, give it to the Haitians.... it'll make writing that big check to the bastards a little easier.


----------



## obama2ndterm

Why wpould anyoone listen to a fat drug addict fuck who loves young boys. This fat turd needs to shut the fuck up!


----------



## NYcarbineer

The whitehouse site's Haiti link takes you to Red Cross links.  Limbaugh's site's Haiti banner takes you to Red Cross links.

The man is an addle brained fuckstick.  As usual.


----------



## Ravi

If you make enough that you have to send $28,000 to the IRS today you most certainly can afford to donate to the Haitians.


----------



## California Girl

Ravi said:


> If you make enough that you have to send $28,000 to the IRS today you most certainly can afford to donate to the Haitians.




Gee, isn't that just like a liberal. Don't tell other people how to spend their own money, Ravi.


----------



## Ravi

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you make enough that you have to send $28,000 to the IRS today you most certainly can afford to donate to the Haitians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, isn't that just like a liberal. Don't tell other people how to spend their own money, Ravi.
Click to expand...

I didn't. I just pointed out that he can afford to donate to the Haitians.

Retard!


----------



## California Girl

obama2ndterm said:


> Why wpould anyoone listen to a fat drug addict fuck who loves young boys. This fat turd needs to shut the fuck up!



Maybe Obama can remove our free speech during his mythical 2nd term. Until then, Rush - like every other American - is entitled to speak freely. How very like a liberal to want to shut up those they disagree with. 

However, as you are already struggling with your rep, I won't waste a neg on you even though your view of wanting to silence those you disagree with is offensive.


----------



## Valerie

> Countless requests have come from people wanting to help.  The best way to do that is to make a donation to the American Red Cross International Response Fund at redcross.org or by calling *1-800-RED-CROSS*. Donors can designate their gifts to Haiti relief.  Donations to the International Response Fund allows the American Red Cross to respond to global emergencies and disasters.
> 
> In addition, several hundred thousand people have chosen to make a mobile donation.  Donors can *text "Haiti" to 90999 on their cell phone to send a $10 donation* to support Red Cross relief efforts in Haiti.  The mobile giving effort raised more than $3 million by Thursday morning, and all money raised goes to support Red Cross relief efforts in Haiti.


American Red Cross Pledges Initial $1 Million to Haiti Relief


----------



## Lonestar_logic

I don't recall the Haitians helping us out during hurricanes Katrina or Rita.


----------



## bodecea

I would just like to say that I think it was absolutely HORRIBLE when Left Wing radio talk show hosts told their audiences to NOT donate to any charities recommended by the Bush WH after the Asian tsunami and Katrina.   Absolutely HORRIBLE and I condemn such comments.


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> I don't recall the Haitians helping us out during hurricanes Katrina or Rita.



Ahhhhhhhh.   That's your criteria.    I see.


----------



## NYcarbineer

dilloduck said:


> Limbaugh said on his radio show yesterday that he wouldn't trust that money donated to Haiti *through the White House Web site *would actually go to the relief efforts.
> 
> nice spin



He said Americans don't need to contribute to earthquake relief because they already donate to Haiti through their income taxes.



Didn't he say that?


----------



## jillian

California Girl said:


> Damn, the left must be seriously desperate to spin a disaster into an anti right rant.



really? i'd think it far more desperate for rushbo sicko to spin a disaster into an anti-president obama rant.

this is what the fat oxycontin addict said:



> This will play right into Obama's hands -- humanitarian, compassionate," Limbaugh said. "They'll use this to burnish their, shall we say, credibility with the black community, in both the light-skinned and dark-skinned black community in this country. It's made to order for him."



washingtonpost.com

oh...and before you defend the wingnuts, the whitehouse site directs you to the red cross... and tells you how to donate through its website and text.

The President on Haiti: "The First Waves of our Rescue and Relief Workers are on the Ground and at Work" | The White House

how suspicious. oh no!!!!

now stop. rush's comments and the comments of pat robertson the other insane wingnut are indefensible. they're sick and should be condemned by every thinking person.


----------



## Vanquish

Yes. That's exactly what he said.

Here's the audio:

City Brights: Zennie Abraham : Rush Limbaugh Haiti comments defended by Free Republic

1. He says "We've already donated to Haiti. It's called the U.S. income tax" - Do you people not realize what "already" means? It means you dont have to donate NOW because you have donated previously.

2. He also says "You can't keep throwing money at dictators" - inferring that the relief money will go to dictators. So you don't trust the American Red Cross to spend the money correctly?  That's a second comment saying "dont give money"

The caller in that clip above doesn't get the fact that the WhiteHouse.gov website isn't some sham or con job...they're just trying to help people get the money to the right place. Sure, it's putting an intermediary step there (i.e. they could just have said "go to the Red Cross Website" instead of through the White House site first)...but the hatred of Obama fuels some real stupidity here - they're just trying to get people to the right place to donate.

Rush you are a despicable man.


----------



## bodecea

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, the left must be seriously desperate to spin a disaster into an anti right rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? i'd think it far more desperate for rushbo sicko to spin a disaster into an anti-president obama rant.
> 
> this is what the fat oxycontin addict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will play right into Obama's hands -- humanitarian, compassionate," Limbaugh said. "They'll use this to burnish their, shall we say, credibility with the black community, in both the light-skinned and dark-skinned black community in this country. It's made to order for him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> washingtonpost.com
> 
> oh...and before you defend the wingnuts, the whitehouse site directs you to the red cross... and tells you how to donate through its website and text.
> 
> The President on Haiti: "The First Waves of our Rescue and Relief Workers are on the Ground and at Work" | The White House
> 
> how suspicious. oh no!!!!
> 
> now stop. rush's comments and the comments of pat robertson the other insane wingnut are indefensible. they're sick and should be condemned by every thinking person.
Click to expand...



And I condemn all the Left Wing radio hosts who said this during Katrina:

This will play right into Bush and the Republicans' hands -- humanitarian, compassionate. "They'll use this to burnish their, shall we say, credibility with the black community, in both the light-skinned and dark-skinned black community in this country. It's made to order for them in trying to get more black people to vote Republican."


Pretty disgusting things for them to say.


----------



## Stephanie

Oh my, Rush should be CONDEMMENED, condemned I tell ya..for speaking his mind about the Obama..

But I suppose those speaking out about how President Bush hated black people for his help in Katrina were speaking truth to power, or something..


----------



## California Girl

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, the left must be seriously desperate to spin a disaster into an anti right rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? i'd think it far more desperate for rushbo sicko to spin a disaster into an anti-president obama rant.
> 
> this is what the fat oxycontin addict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will play right into Obama's hands -- humanitarian, compassionate," Limbaugh said. "They'll use this to burnish their, shall we say, credibility with the black community, in both the light-skinned and dark-skinned black community in this country. It's made to order for him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> washingtonpost.com
> 
> oh...and before you defend the wingnuts, the whitehouse site directs you to the red cross... and tells you how to donate through its website and text.
> 
> The President on Haiti: "The First Waves of our Rescue and Relief Workers are on the Ground and at Work" | The White House
> 
> how suspicious. oh no!!!!
> 
> now stop. rush's comments and the comments of pat robertson the other insane wingnut are indefensible. they're sick and should be condemned by every thinking person.
Click to expand...


I have already criticized Rush for his comments. The 'mommy, he did it too' excuse is no an appropriate response.


----------



## Nosmo King

dvinman said:


> Yesterday, the &#8220;country&#8221; of Haiti was hit by a 7.0 earthquake, so now everyone is supposed to act all concerned and shit. Look, I don&#8217;t give a rat&#8217;s ass about Haiti. Never have. But yeah, I&#8217;m concerned all right &#8212; concerned that a lot more US taxpayer money will certainly be going down to that asshole of the planet (we&#8217;ve already been supporting them since 1915). Hell, the place probably looks not much different from before the quake, anyways. It would be far better if we just did nothing and let them all starve to death.
> 
> Here&#8217;s a great idea: We could air-drop some pallets of strychnine or some other fast-acting poison and Kool-aid, along with simple instructions (the pictograph, visual kind) on how to mix it properly before drinking. All things considered, that would be the best thing for both them and us. We shouldn&#8217;t let them suffer anymore.
> 
> Why so shocked by that idea? Hey, they&#8217;re worthless and always have been. Basically, it&#8217;s nothing but a giant breeding ground of disease (like HIV) for the Western Hemisphere and a drain on US Foreign Aid. They&#8217;ve cut down most of the trees to use as fuel for cooking any stray dogs and cats. They even eat mud cookies for real and are always robbing and murdering each other. It&#8217;s kind of like a large-scale, tropical version of Detroit.
> 
> What&#8217;s more is that these violent and lazy Haitian Negroes once hacked to death with machetes tens of thousands of French and Spanish White prisoners during their revolution (innocent women and children, too). Bet you didn&#8217;t know that? Yep, some bulbous-eyed Negro named Toussaint L&#8217;Ouverture (right) and his crazed Black pals went on unbelievable rampages even after gaining freedom from slavery. Hell, they named the capital&#8217;s airport after the guy. Blacks will machete not only each other, but Whites too, in case you&#8217;re so stupid to think otherwise.
> 
> Let&#8217;s keep our money right here in America. We need it in our country for a change.
> 
> I say: NO MORE AMERICAN TAX MONEY TO WORTHLESS HAITI OR ISRAEL!


Would you say that America is a Christian nation?  If the Ten Commandments were threatened with removal from a courthouse or a Nativity scene in a county square was removed after political pressure, would you say that was wrong due to America's "Christian" heritage?


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> Oh my, Rush should be CONDEMMENED, condemned I tell ya..for speaking his mind about the Obama..



He has a mind?   I think not.


----------



## jillian

California Girl said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, the left must be seriously desperate to spin a disaster into an anti right rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? i'd think it far more desperate for rushbo sicko to spin a disaster into an anti-president obama rant.
> 
> this is what the fat oxycontin addict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will play right into Obama's hands -- humanitarian, compassionate," Limbaugh said. "They'll use this to burnish their, shall we say, credibility with the black community, in both the light-skinned and dark-skinned black community in this country. It's made to order for him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> washingtonpost.com
> 
> oh...and before you defend the wingnuts, the whitehouse site directs you to the red cross... and tells you how to donate through its website and text.
> 
> The President on Haiti: "The First Waves of our Rescue and Relief Workers are on the Ground and at Work" | The White House
> 
> how suspicious. oh no!!!!
> 
> now stop. rush's comments and the comments of pat robertson the other insane wingnut are indefensible. they're sick and should be condemned by every thinking person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have already criticized Rush for his comments. The 'mommy, he did it too' excuse is no an appropriate response.
Click to expand...



that wasn't "oh mommy, he did it too". that was, the fat piece of garbage deserves to be criticized up the wazooo... at every opportunity by everyone who's sane.

if rushbo the idiot doesn't want to be criticized, he should shut up.


----------



## California Girl

Lonestar_logic said:


> I don't recall the Haitians helping us out during hurricanes Katrina or Rita.



So, your actually saying that as a legitmate reason why we should not help them? How distasteful, Lonestar.


----------



## jillian

bodecea said:


> I would just like to say that I think it was absolutely HORRIBLE when Left Wing radio talk show hosts told their audiences to NOT donate to any charities recommended by the Bush WH after the Asian tsunami and Katrina.   Absolutely HORRIBLE and I condemn such comments.



ummmm... i know you're kidding. because i don't recall any such thing happening. 

imagine that.


----------



## jillian

California Girl said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall the Haitians helping us out during hurricanes Katrina or Rita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your actually saying that as a legitmate reason why we should not help them? How distasteful, Lonestar.
Click to expand...


gotta love that compassionate conservatism.

the average income in Haiti is just under $400 a year.  how dare they not use all that disposable income to give money for New Orleans.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall the Haitians helping us out during hurricanes Katrina or Rita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh.   That's your criteria.    I see.
Click to expand...


Criteria for what? I merely made an accurate observation.


----------



## bodecea

jillian said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just like to say that I think it was absolutely HORRIBLE when Left Wing radio talk show hosts told their audiences to NOT donate to any charities recommended by the Bush WH after the Asian tsunami and Katrina.   Absolutely HORRIBLE and I condemn such comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm... i know you're kidding. because i don't recall any such thing happening.
> 
> imagine that.
Click to expand...


C'mon!   They must have.   They have to have done so.   How could posters say "Lefties did it too!!" if they hadn't.


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall the Haitians helping us out during hurricanes Katrina or Rita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh.   That's your criteria.    I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Criteria for what? I merely made an accurate observation.
Click to expand...


You haven't proven that your observation is accurate.


----------



## kwc57

lonestar_logic said:


> i don't recall the haitians helping us out during hurricanes katrina or rita.



View attachment 9205​


----------



## noose4

Skull Pilot said:


> I can't afford to donate to Haiti.
> 
> I have to write a check to the fucking IRS for over 28 grand.
> 
> And I know that money given to the US government will not be spent as it should so why would I believe that donations sent to the US government would end up where they should?



If you owe 28,000 to the IRS  and cant afford to donate anything to this effort fire your accountant.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

California Girl said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall the Haitians helping us out during hurricanes Katrina or Rita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your actually saying that as a legitmate reason why we should not help them? How distasteful, Lonestar.
Click to expand...


Take it however you see it. I simply made an accurate observation. What I don't get is in times like these we're all of a sudden a Christian nation but any other time Christians are condemned.

Personally I don't think the govt. should be sending any money, it should be up to the individual whether or not they want to donate funds. I think we should send in troops and Navy medical ships and do what we can without handing over millions of dollars to a corrupt nation.


----------



## Nosmo King

Lonestar_logic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall the Haitians helping us out during hurricanes Katrina or Rita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your actually saying that as a legitmate reason why we should not help them? How distasteful, Lonestar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take it however you see it. I simply made an accurate observation. What I don't get is in times like these we're all of a sudden a Christian nation but any other time Christians are condemned.
> 
> Personally I don't think the govt. should be sending any money, it should be up to the individual whether or not they want to donate funds. I think we should send in troops and Navy medical ships and do what we can without handing over millions of dollars to a corrupt nation.
Click to expand...

There doesn't seem to be much government at all in Haiti today, corrupt or otherwise.


----------



## noose4

California Girl said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall the Haitians helping us out during hurricanes Katrina or Rita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your actually saying that as a legitmate reason why we should not help them? How distasteful, Lonestar.
Click to expand...


Besides the fact that the Haitians are so poor they literally eat mud pies.


----------



## Skull Pilot

noose4 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't afford to donate to Haiti.
> 
> I have to write a check to the fucking IRS for over 28 grand.
> 
> And I know that money given to the US government will not be spent as it should so why would I believe that donations sent to the US government would end up where they should?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you owe 28,000 to the IRS  and cant afford to donate anything to this effort fire your accountant.
Click to expand...


Why should I fire may accountant?  He saved me almost 10 grand off that obscene tax bill.

But after I max out my retirement fund contributions for 2009 and pay the fucking IRS  there won't be much left to give away.


----------



## noose4

Skull Pilot said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't afford to donate to Haiti.
> 
> I have to write a check to the fucking IRS for over 28 grand.
> 
> And I know that money given to the US government will not be spent as it should so why would I believe that donations sent to the US government would end up where they should?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you owe 28,000 to the IRS  and cant afford to donate anything to this effort fire your accountant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I fire may accountant?  He saved me almost 10 grand off that obscene tax bill.
> 
> But after I max out my retirement fund contributions for 2009 and pay the fucking IRS  there won't be much left to give away.
Click to expand...


If you owe that much that means you made a lot or somebody is screwing up your books.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall the Haitians helping us out during hurricanes Katrina or Rita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your actually saying that as a legitmate reason why we should not help them? How distasteful, Lonestar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gotta love that compassionate conservatism.
> 
> the average income in Haiti is just under $400 a year.  how dare they not use all that disposable income to give money for New Orleans.
Click to expand...


You do know that conservative are far more charitable than liberals. Tell me how much money have you donated to Haiti?  Me? I sent the Red Cross 5 thousand dollars yesterday, money I was planning on giving to Rick Perry's campaign.   

But here's the rub, I wouldn't expect the Haitians or any other group of people to send money when they themselves are broke. But we're expected to send money when we're broke. Shall I remind you how deep in debt we are? And do you care? Perhaps not, and I believe that's one of the differences between conservatives and liberals. Liberals will spend the hell out of other peoples money and the money of our grandchildren without regret. 

Since 1960 the U.S has spent a lot of money, about $5 billion which has basically been an abject failure. So why should we, as a nation, keep handing over money to a country that has been unable to run itself.


----------



## Nosmo King

Skull Pilot said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't afford to donate to Haiti.
> 
> I have to write a check to the fucking IRS for over 28 grand.
> 
> And I know that money given to the US government will not be spent as it should so why would I believe that donations sent to the US government would end up where they should?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you owe 28,000 to the IRS  and cant afford to donate anything to this effort fire your accountant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I fire may accountant?  He saved me almost 10 grand off that obscene tax bill.
> 
> But after I max out my retirement fund contributions for 2009 and pay the fucking IRS  there won't be much left to give away.
Click to expand...

Camels pass through the eyes of needles.

If you have that high a tax burden, you are blessed beyond what the average Haitian can dream of.  Are your troubles greater than theirs?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Stephanie said:


> Oh my, Rush should be CONDEMMENED, condemned I tell ya..for speaking his mind about the Obama..
> 
> But I suppose those speaking out about how President Bush hated black people for his help in Katrina were speaking truth to power, or something..



Did you intentionally equate Rush Limbaugh with whoever said Bush hates black people?  So he belongs in the same category?

btw, Rush said this:

LIMBAUGH: Would you trust the money's gonna go to Haiti?

CALLER: No.

LIMBAUGH: But would you trust that your name is gonna end up on the mailing list for the Obama people to start asking you for campaign donations for him and other causes?

CALLER: Absolutely.

LIMBAUGH: Absolutely right.

CALLER: That's the point.

LIMBAUGH: Besides, we've already donated to Haiti. It's called the U.S. income tax.
Yeah, ending up on a mailing list. Now that would be a disaster. 

Rush thinks that if you click through the whitehouse.gov site to the Red Cross sites and donate you're going to end up on an Obama mailing list.

That, my friends, is idiocy.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh.   That's your criteria.    I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criteria for what? I merely made an accurate observation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't proven that your observation is accurate.
Click to expand...


Independent thinkers and those that use logic and reason don't need proof to know that the statement I made was accurate. To prove my statement incorrect or false you need to find some Haitians that DID donate to the causes I mentioned.  Good luck with that.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

Silkcity19 said:


> So says the great Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Limbaugh tells listeners not to donate | Philadelphia Daily News | 01/15/2010




This isn't surprising at all.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

kwc57 said:


> lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't recall the haitians helping us out during hurricanes katrina or rita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9205​
Click to expand...


What no original thoughts?  You liberals never cease to amuse me.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Nosmo King said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, your actually saying that as a legitmate reason why we should not help them? How distasteful, Lonestar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it however you see it. I simply made an accurate observation. What I don't get is in times like these we're all of a sudden a Christian nation but any other time Christians are condemned.
> 
> Personally I don't think the govt. should be sending any money, it should be up to the individual whether or not they want to donate funds. I think we should send in troops and Navy medical ships and do what we can without handing over millions of dollars to a corrupt nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There doesn't seem to be much government at all in Haiti today, corrupt or otherwise.
Click to expand...


And your point is?


----------



## California Girl

Lonestar_logic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall the Haitians helping us out during hurricanes Katrina or Rita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your actually saying that as a legitmate reason why we should not help them? How distasteful, Lonestar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take it however you see it. I simply made an accurate observation. What I don't get is in times like these we're all of a sudden a Christian nation but any other time Christians are condemned.
> 
> Personally I don't think the govt. should be sending any money, it should be up to the individual whether or not they want to donate funds. I think we should send in troops and Navy medical ships and do what we can without handing over millions of dollars to a corrupt nation.
Click to expand...


We aren't 'handing over millions of dollars to a corrupt nation', we are sending supplies and troops to protect and distribute. Haitians are incredibly poor people and need help. I don't think it's right to expect a desperately poor nation to help a weathy nation like ours in our time of need. 

I'm a Christian, I don't need the government or anyone else to tell me what is the right thing to do. Nor do I expect anything other than criticizism in return... I don't care. I'll still help.


----------



## Nosmo King

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it however you see it. I simply made an accurate observation. What I don't get is in times like these we're all of a sudden a Christian nation but any other time Christians are condemned.
> 
> Personally I don't think the govt. should be sending any money, it should be up to the individual whether or not they want to donate funds. I think we should send in troops and Navy medical ships and do what we can without handing over millions of dollars to a corrupt nation.
> 
> 
> 
> There doesn't seem to be much government at all in Haiti today, corrupt or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your point is?
Click to expand...

Hiding behind the flimsy excuse of Haitian corruption doesn't cut it.  The crisis is real, the victims are human beings, and crying about politics seems clumsy at best, cheap and tawdry in the light of reality.


----------



## Care4all

California Girl said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, your actually saying that as a legitmate reason why we should not help them? How distasteful, Lonestar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it however you see it. I simply made an accurate observation. What I don't get is in times like these we're all of a sudden a Christian nation but any other time Christians are condemned.
> 
> Personally I don't think the govt. should be sending any money, it should be up to the individual whether or not they want to donate funds. I think we should send in troops and Navy medical ships and do what we can without handing over millions of dollars to a corrupt nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't 'handing over millions of dollars to a corrupt nation', we are sending supplies and troops to protect and distribute. Haitians are incredibly poor people and need help. I don't think it's right to expect a desperately poor nation to help a weathy nation like ours in our time of need.
> 
> I'm a Christian, I don't need the government or anyone else to tell me what is the right thing to do. Nor do I expect anything other than criticizism in return... I don't care. I'll still help.
Click to expand...


gotta spread some rep around before hitting you again!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

California Girl said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, your actually saying that as a legitmate reason why we should not help them? How distasteful, Lonestar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it however you see it. I simply made an accurate observation. What I don't get is in times like these we're all of a sudden a Christian nation but any other time Christians are condemned.
> 
> Personally I don't think the govt. should be sending any money, it should be up to the individual whether or not they want to donate funds. I think we should send in troops and Navy medical ships and do what we can without handing over millions of dollars to a corrupt nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't 'handing over millions of dollars to a corrupt nation', we are sending supplies and troops to protect and distribute. Haitians are incredibly poor people and need help. I don't think it's right to expect a desperately poor nation to help a weathy nation like ours in our time of need.
> 
> I'm a Christian, I don't need the government or anyone else to tell me what is the right thing to do. Nor do I expect anything other than criticizism in return... I don't care. I'll still help.
Click to expand...


You have no choice but to help. And yes Obama did pledge to send 100 million to Haiti.

Obama has announced an immediate relief of $ 100 million for Haiti. This is one of the greatest contributions in the same order as the World Bank, and as noted by the U.S. President, "is on the way one of the best efforts of our history."

Obama also announced the dispatch of troops to ensure security and assist in the rescue efforts. Overall, would total 3,500 troops along with 300 doctors and nurses.

Obama announces $ 100 million for Haiti - CNN iReport


----------



## Maple

dilloduck said:


> Limbaugh said on his radio show yesterday that he wouldn't trust that money donated to Haiti *through the White House Web site *would actually go to the relief efforts.
> 
> nice spin



Yes, and he is stating that again this morning. It's Obama that wants to get rid of tax deductions for charitable donations.

Be careful who you donate to on this crisis. I agree they need help, but there are alot of cons out there who will try to take advantage of this disastor. I like the American Red Cross and you can specify that you want your money to go to this cirisis. Remember 9-11?? When donators found out that the Red Cross was stock-piling money from 9-11 to save for other disastors? They had to fix that, and they have.

Doctors without borders is another good one. Just be careful that it's a legitimate organization.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Nosmo King said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> There doesn't seem to be much government at all in Haiti today, corrupt or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your point is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hiding behind the flimsy excuse of Haitian corruption doesn't cut it.  The crisis is real, the victims are human beings, and crying about politics seems clumsy at best, cheap and tawdry in the light of reality.
Click to expand...


Seems you're the one hiding. Hiding from the fact that the US has sent billions of dollars to Haiti over the last 40 years just to feed a corrupt regime.


----------



## Maple

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your point is?
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding behind the flimsy excuse of Haitian corruption doesn't cut it.  The crisis is real, the victims are human beings, and crying about politics seems clumsy at best, cheap and tawdry in the light of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you're the one hiding. Hiding from the fact that the US has sent billions of dollars to Haiti over the last 40 years just to feed a corrupt regime.
Click to expand...


Yep, and that's why the Haitians still live in extreme poverty. That will be us if we don't demand that the corruption of the United States STOP, with our whoring senators selling their votes on this Health care reform disastor. We are next.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your point is?
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding behind the flimsy excuse of Haitian corruption doesn't cut it.  The crisis is real, the victims are human beings, and crying about politics seems clumsy at best, cheap and tawdry in the light of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you're the one hiding. Hiding from the fact that the US has sent billions of dollars to Haiti over the last 40 years just to feed a corrupt regime.
Click to expand...


And the U.S. Taxpayers have sent, no been robbed, of $$ trillions $$ payable to the U.S.Government to distribute to the rest of the planet, while stuffing a lot of it in their pockets for lifetime benefits,while millions of _DERSERVING_ poor HERE go without. Who in our government is *WITHOUT CORRUPTION*, please stand up. Oh pardon me, THEY, have legalized a lot of what would have called corruption, now it has many other "Politically Correct" benign names.


----------



## California Girl

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you owe 28,000 to the IRS  and cant afford to donate anything to this effort fire your accountant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I fire may accountant?  He saved me almost 10 grand off that obscene tax bill.
> 
> But after I max out my retirement fund contributions for 2009 and pay the fucking IRS  there won't be much left to give away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Camels pass through the eyes of needles.
> 
> If you have that high a tax burden, you are blessed beyond what the average Haitian can dream of.  Are your troubles greater than theirs?
Click to expand...


It is not for anyone to judge another. We each do as our own conscience drives us. It is not our business to know who can or cannot, will or will not, contribute. Just you do what your conscience tells you to do and let others do likewise. 

This is the liberal disease - you constantly decide how other people should act. Conservatives don't worry about what others are doing, only what I as an individual should do.


----------



## California Girl

Maple said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh said on his radio show yesterday that he wouldn't trust that money donated to Haiti *through the White House Web site *would actually go to the relief efforts.
> 
> nice spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and he is stating that again this morning. It's Obama that wants to get rid of tax deductions for charitable donations.
> 
> Be careful who you donate to on this crisis. I agree they need help, but there are alot of cons out there who will try to take advantage of this disastor. I like the American Red Cross and you can specify that you want your money to go to this cirisis. Remember 9-11?? When donators found out that the Red Cross was stock-piling money from 9-11 to save for other disastors? They had to fix that, and they have.
> 
> Doctors without borders is another good one. Just be careful that it's a legitimate organization.
Click to expand...


I kinda like the way the UK does it. I pay UK tax but when I donate to a charity, I give the charity my zip code and they can claim my tax from the government. So, in effect, every £1 I donate means £1.28 to the charity because the government gives them my tax on that £1.


----------



## Gatekeeper

California Girl said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I fire may accountant?  He saved me almost 10 grand off that obscene tax bill.
> 
> But after I max out my retirement fund contributions for 2009 and pay the fucking IRS  there won't be much left to give away.
> 
> 
> 
> Camels pass through the eyes of needles.
> 
> If you have that high a tax burden, you are blessed beyond what the average Haitian can dream of.  Are your troubles greater than theirs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not for anyone to judge another. We each do as our own conscience drives us. It is not our business to know who can or cannot, will or will not, contribute. Just you do what your conscience tells you to do and let others do likewise.
> 
> This is the liberal disease - you constantly decide how other people should act. Conservatives don't worry about what others are doing, only what I as an individual should do.
Click to expand...


You sure hit that nail on the head!


----------



## kwc57

Lonestar_logic said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't recall the haitians helping us out during hurricanes katrina or rita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9205​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What no original thoughts?  You liberals never cease to amuse me.
Click to expand...


Your idiotic, tough guy thinking he's the real deal conservative comments rarely require an original thought.  You're exactly the kind of "conservative" that makes the rest of us look bad.


----------



## Nosmo King

California Girl said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I fire may accountant?  He saved me almost 10 grand off that obscene tax bill.
> 
> But after I max out my retirement fund contributions for 2009 and pay the fucking IRS  there won't be much left to give away.
> 
> 
> 
> Camels pass through the eyes of needles.
> 
> If you have that high a tax burden, you are blessed beyond what the average Haitian can dream of.  Are your troubles greater than theirs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not for anyone to judge another. We each do as our own conscience drives us. It is not our business to know who can or cannot, will or will not, contribute. Just you do what your conscience tells you to do and let others do likewise.
> 
> This is the liberal disease - you constantly decide how other people should act. Conservatives don't worry about what others are doing, only what I as an individual should do.
Click to expand...

So, when social conservatives claim "America is a Christian Nation", we can easily ignore that because we must all follow our own conscience?  We cannot tell others what to do?  We should act as individuals?

How many social conservatives are willing to abandon that position?


----------



## California Girl

Nosmo King said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Camels pass through the eyes of needles.
> 
> If you have that high a tax burden, you are blessed beyond what the average Haitian can dream of.  Are your troubles greater than theirs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not for anyone to judge another. We each do as our own conscience drives us. It is not our business to know who can or cannot, will or will not, contribute. Just you do what your conscience tells you to do and let others do likewise.
> 
> This is the liberal disease - you constantly decide how other people should act. Conservatives don't worry about what others are doing, only what I as an individual should do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, when social conservatives claim "America is a Christian Nation", we can easily ignore that because we must all follow our own conscience?  We cannot tell others what to do?  We should act as individuals?
> 
> How many social conservatives are willing to abandon that position?
Click to expand...


Incomprehensible that people should act as they as individuals see fit? Are we not capable of doing that?  You may need to be told how to behave by your government, I certainly don't.


----------



## Nosmo King

California Girl said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not for anyone to judge another. We each do as our own conscience drives us. It is not our business to know who can or cannot, will or will not, contribute. Just you do what your conscience tells you to do and let others do likewise.
> 
> This is the liberal disease - you constantly decide how other people should act. Conservatives don't worry about what others are doing, only what I as an individual should do.
> 
> 
> 
> So, when social conservatives claim "America is a Christian Nation", we can easily ignore that because we must all follow our own conscience?  We cannot tell others what to do?  We should act as individuals?
> 
> How many social conservatives are willing to abandon that position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incomprehensible that people should act as they as individuals see fit? Are we not capable of doing that?  You may need to be told how to behave by your government, I certainly don't.
Click to expand...

Please square the antipathy to Haiti with what might very well be a "Christian Nation" as social conservatives claim.


----------



## Zona

Elvis was a hero to most
But he never meant shit to me you see
Straight up racist that sucker was
Simple and plain
Motherfuck  him and John Wayne
Cause I'm Black and I'm proud
I'm ready and hyped plus I'm amped
Most of my heroes don't appear on no stamps
Sample a look back you look and find
Nothing but rednecks for 400 years if you check
Don't worry be happy
Was a number one jam
Damn if I say it you can slap me right here
(Get it) lets get this party started right
Right on, c'mon
What we got to say
Power to the people no delay
To make everybody see
In order to fight the powers that be

(Fight the Power)


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it however you see it. I simply made an accurate observation. What I don't get is in times like these we're all of a sudden a Christian nation but any other time Christians are condemned.
> 
> Personally I don't think the govt. should be sending any money, it should be up to the individual whether or not they want to donate funds. I think we should send in troops and Navy medical ships and do what we can without handing over millions of dollars to a corrupt nation.
> 
> 
> 
> There doesn't seem to be much government at all in Haiti today, corrupt or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your point is?
Click to expand...


There is no point.   You want to screw them no matter what.   We  get it.


----------



## edthecynic

Limbaugh tells listeners not to donate | Philadelphia Daily News | 01/15/2010

Limbaugh said on his radio show yesterday that he wouldn't trust that money donated to Haiti through the White House Web site would actually go to the relief efforts. He said Americans don't need to contribute to earthquake relief because they already donate to Haiti through their income taxes.



California Girl said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is a pungent piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that comment I kind of agree with. But.... *the fact still remains.... he did not say what the OP claims he said. *
> 
> As an intelligent liberal, *do you not find it offensive that the media are using the tragedy of Haiti to spin into it's usual anti-Rush rant?*
Click to expand...




California Girl said:


> *Limbaugh demonstrated nothing other than he does not trust the government*. So what? Nor do I.


No matter how obvious a premeditated liar LimpBoy is, his sycophants will always whine he is misrepresented by the evil media, out to get the poor little perpetual victim, Stuttering LimpBoy.

The paper actually went quite easy on the pathological liar!!!!!

Not only did MessiahRushie lie about money not going to Haiti if you use the Red Cross link on the whitehouse.gov site exactly as the paper reported, and lie about Obama sending you to the whitehouse.gov website to put your info on Obama's mailing list, the site merely links you directly to the Red Cross without your providing any personal info at all, but he also lies about having to read through what Obama said about Haiti to get the donation info "BURIED in a VERY LONG blog post." 

Not only is the blog post VERY SHORT, the donation info comes FIRST, and you have to click on a link at the end of the post in the update to even see Obama's comments on Haiti to read them. 

There is no lie too small for LimpBoy when it comes to attacking Obama! Yet the Mindless drones will keep saying the America hating LimpBoy is being falsely portrayed by the evil media out to get him.

Obama Leaps into Action on Haiti
January 13, 2010
CALLER:* Mega Rush Baby dittos.* My question is, why did Obama in the sound bite you played earlier, when he's talking about if you wanted to donate some money, you can go to WhiteHouse.gov --

RUSH:* Yeah.

CALLER: -- to direct you how to do so.* I*f I want to donate money to the Red Cross, why do I need to go to the WhiteHouse.gov page* and --

*RUSH:* Exactly.* Would you trust that the money is going to go to Haiti?

CALLER:* No.

RUSH:* Would you trust that your name is going to end up on a mailing list for the Obama people to start asking you for campaign donations for him and other causes.

CALLER:* Absolutely.

RUSH:* Absolutely right.*

CALLER:* That's the point.

*RUSH:* Besides, we've already donated to Haiti.* It's called the US income tax.*


RUSH:* I'm glad you called, Carol.* Thanks very much.* I had somebody go to WhiteHouse.gov to see what the donation process is.* And this is all the guidance you get on donating to Haiti at the White House site.* *What I'm going to read to you is buried in a very long blog post about what Obama said about the earthquake.* You get that first, you gotta read what Obama said, the maximum leader, you gotta read what he says and then you get to the bottom and here's what it says.* "You can also help, immediately, by donating to the Red Cross to assist the relief effort.* Contribute online here, or donate $10 to be charged to your cell phone bill by texting Haiti.* Find more ways to help through the Center for International Disaster Information."** So that's all the guidance you get.* Now, that's pretty easy, text Haiti and you're gonna get billed for ten bucks and that money ostensibly is going to go to Haiti.

The White House
Help for Haiti | The White House

The White House Blog
Help for Haiti
Posted by Jesse Lee on January 13, 2010 at 09:53 AM EST
The President has been receiving updates on the urgent situation in Haiti late into last night and throughout the day, and top members of his team have been convening to formulate the government response.**
You can also help immediately by donating to the Red Cross to assist the relief effort. Contribute online to the Red Cross, or donate $10 to be charged to your cell phone bill by texting "HAITI" to "90999."* Find more ways to help through the Center for International Disaster Information.
Families of Americans living in Haiti are encouraged to contact the State Department at 888-407-4747.
Update: Watch the President's remarks this morning below, or read the transcript.


----------



## jillian

Lonestar_logic said:


> You do know that conservative are far more charitable than liberals.



yes...because their giving tends to be through their churches.... to their own. and if you call giving to an evangelical missionary charity, then yes, 'conservatives' give a lot more. 




> Tell me how much money have you donated to Haiti?  Me? I sent the Red Cross 5 thousand dollars yesterday, money I was planning on giving to Rick Perry's campaign.



had nothing to do with the fact that Medina kicked his butt, eh?

and what i gave is none of your business. but i gave what i felt comfortable with. 



> But here's the rub, I wouldn't expect the Haitians or any other group of people to send money when they themselves are broke.



and?



> But we're expected to send money when we're broke.



*We* aren't broke. The average Haitian makes just under $400 a year. You?




> Shall I remind you how deep in debt we are?



yeah... that happens when a leader cuts taxes during wartime for the first time in all of recorded history.



> And do you care? Perhaps not, and I believe that's one of the differences between conservatives and liberals. Liberals will spend the hell out of other peoples money and the money of our grandchildren without regret.



All of that is very nice... but sometimes you do what you have to. And none of that has anything to do with the disgusting comments that imbecile oxycontin addict made.



> Since 1960 the U.S has spent a lot of money, about $5 billion which has basically been an abject failure. So why should we, as a nation, keep handing over money to a country that has been unable to run itself.



we gave money because it suited us to support dictators. 

and now we should let the bodies bake in the sun, right? 

humitarian aid/contributions to the red cross and groups like yele haiti have nothing to do with handing over money to the Haitian government.

keep spinning though.


----------



## naomibee

yeah it is hard to  think that many people i herd 50,000 wiped off the face of this earth how sad.


----------



## rightwinger

Its a shame that someone with the influence of Rush Limbaugh would try to block aid to a country in the middle of a disaster. Delay of aid will cost tens of thousands their lives.

Limbaugh once again shows his true colors

Despicable


----------



## NYcarbineer

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Criteria for what? I merely made an accurate observation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't proven that your observation is accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Independent thinkers and those that use logic and reason don't need proof to know that the statement I made was accurate. To prove my statement incorrect or false you need to find some Haitians that DID donate to the causes I mentioned.  Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


Did you intend your statement to be pointless?  Because if you didn't it's clear that your implied point was that since Haiti didn't help during Katrina, we shouldn't help them.


----------



## Stephanie

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, Rush should be CONDEMMENED, condemned I tell ya..for speaking his mind about the Obama..
> 
> But I suppose those speaking out about how President Bush hated black people for his help in Katrina were speaking truth to power, or something..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you intentionally equate Rush Limbaugh with whoever said Bush hates black people?  So he belongs in the same category?
> 
> btw, Rush said this:
> 
> LIMBAUGH: Would you trust the money's gonna go to Haiti?
> 
> CALLER: No.
> 
> LIMBAUGH: But would you trust that your name is gonna end up on the mailing list for the Obama people to start asking you for campaign donations for him and other causes?
> 
> CALLER: Absolutely.
> 
> LIMBAUGH: Absolutely right.
> 
> CALLER: That's the point.
> 
> LIMBAUGH: Besides, we've already donated to Haiti. It's called the U.S. income tax.
> Yeah, ending up on a mailing list. Now that would be a disaster.
> 
> Rush thinks that if you click through the whitehouse.gov site to the Red Cross sites and donate you're going to end up on an Obama mailing list.
> 
> That, my friends, is idiocy.
Click to expand...


Who the hell gives a crap what Rush, Olbermann, Joe Scarborough, or this President says..If people want to donate they don't need anyone to tell them when or where to do it. If the left really gave a shit about Hati these left wing talking heads and newpapers wouldn't be stirring up crap about Rush just to make a some sort of point.
Which for many of people they can see what it is about. which is totall Busllshit


----------



## Full-Auto

rightwinger said:


> Its a shame that someone with the influence of Rush Limbaugh would try to block aid to a country in the middle of a disaster. Delay of aid will cost tens of thousands their lives.
> 
> Limbaugh once again shows his true colors
> 
> Despicable



He wasnt saying dont support or give to haiti. He was saying dont do through the whitehouse. 

I strongly concurr.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silkcity19 said:


> How did I spin, I posted a newspaper article. I think Rush is back on the drugs



Okay.  THEY spun, and you stuck your nose up their asses and went along for the ride.  You're not a liar, you're just a dupe for liars.

Happy now?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Nosmo King said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is a pungent piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that comment I kind of agree with. But.... the fact still remains.... he did not say what the OP claims he said.
> 
> As an intelligent liberal, do you not find it offensive that the media are using the tragedy of Haiti to spin into it's usual anti-Rush rant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Limbaugh's own fault.  He politicized the issue with his statement about mistrust of the White House web site.
> 
> Those who blindly follow this demagogue are constantly cleaning up after him.  They never disassociate themselves from his twisted attitudes.
> 
> It's almost as if Limbaugh were Jeremiah Wright and his followers keep passing the collection plate.  Rather than waking up and considering Limbaugh's faux pas as the real damage they are, the ditto heads bend over backwards to burnish the image of the addict Limbaugh.
Click to expand...


Well, so much for Cali's optimism about you being an "intelligent liberal".


----------



## Cecilie1200

California Girl said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Rush, who has politicized the catastrophe in Haiti...with every breath he has taken, since it has happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he has. And I think it is disgraceful. He should be ashamed of himself.... of course, he won't be.
Click to expand...


Ben Feller, AP news:  "Obama Heeding Lessons of Katrina -- This is what President Barack Obama wants people to think about the U.S. reaction to the catastrophe in Haiti: 'swift, coordinated and aggressive.' He promised that stellar response in his first comments about the earthquake on Wednesday, then repeated it twice on Thursday. In other words, this will not be Hurricane Katrina . . . The world is watching because of the expectations that come with being a rich, powerful democracy that is supposed to look out for its neighbors.  And because the stain of Katrina is not gone. 'This is one of those moments that calls out for American leadership,' said Obama, who can add a humanitarian crisis to his first-year tests in office.  There are huge contrasts between Katrina, the most destructive natural disaster in U.S. history, and the sorrowful scene unfolding in Haiti. One was a hurricane on U.S. soil that killed 1,800 people across the Gulf Coast; the other was an earthquake hundreds of miles away that may have killed 50,000 people. Yet as the wrenching images come in of people clinging to wreckage, of bodies piling up on the street, the comparisons are inevitable.  The botched federal response to Katrina in 2005 became the standard by which emergency responses are measured, and presidents are held accountable."

Oh, yeah.  It's RUSH who's politicizing this.  How DARE he comment on current events without putting the proper pro-Obama, White House-approved spin on it?


----------



## JimH52

Limbaugh is in desperate need of a brain transplant.....The spin began with Limbaugh.  He is trying to make Haiti a political issue.  The man is totally without class.  I have "friends" that listen to this man everyday.  That makes me wonder.


----------



## Full-Auto

Well said!!


----------



## Cecilie1200

kwc57 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh has demonstrated again what an idiot he is. A cold SOB that 'got his' and screw everyone else. Engages mouth b4 brain and his rectum takes control for the finale'.
> 
> Far as the one post on poisoning all of Hati's inhabitants and other comments..... I cannot believe such a stupid comment. And, we don't have lazy worthless buttheads in the USA?  How many here and playing the system for everything they can get, all the way up to corporate leaders? How many here instead of machetes are using 9mm handguns and bats against innocents here. Geeesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh demonstrated nothing other than he does not trust the government. So what? Nor do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet he shilled for them over the last 8 years.
Click to expand...


Oh, so you listen to the Rush Limbaugh Show faithfully every day, do you?


----------



## Ravi

pssst...Cesspool...if you aren't a prepubescent boy Rush isn't interested in you.


----------



## Full-Auto

JimH52 said:


> Limbaugh is in desperate need of a brain transplant.....The spin began with Limbaugh.  He is trying to make Haiti a political issue.  The man is totally without class.  I have "friends" that listen to this man everyday.  That makes me wonder.



Mistrust of this admin is well founded.

The Holder unjustice dept more then proves the point.


----------



## JimH52

Full-Auto said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh is in desperate need of a brain transplant.....The spin began with Limbaugh.  He is trying to make Haiti a political issue.  The man is totally without class.  I have "friends" that listen to this man everyday.  That makes me wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mistrust of this admin is well founded.
> 
> The Holder unjustice dept more then proves the point.
Click to expand...


I am glad you think Rush speaks for the GOP.  That solidifies my feeling for the party.


----------



## Full-Auto

JimH52 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh is in desperate need of a brain transplant.....The spin began with Limbaugh.  He is trying to make Haiti a political issue.  The man is totally without class.  I have "friends" that listen to this man everyday.  That makes me wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mistrust of this admin is well founded.
> 
> The Holder unjustice dept more then proves the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am glad you think Rush speaks for the GOP.  That solidifies my feeling for the party.
Click to expand...


Could you post your mind reading credentials.  How about simply a high school diploma?


----------



## JakeStarkey

I listened to Rushbo for a couple of hours today.  Everything he said about the Dems can be said about him and his toids: self-loathing, rage, dishonesty in the mirror.  I will give him credit, though ~ he has milked the credulous on the wingnut right to the tune of being filthy rich: good for him.  But he is entertainment, not for enlightenment.


----------



## Full-Auto

jakestarkey said:


> i listened to rushbo for a couple of hours today.  Everything he said about the dems can be said about him and his toids: Self-loathing, rage, dishonesty in the mirror.  I will give him credit, though ~ he has milked the credulous on the wingnut right to the tune of being filthy rich: Good for him.  But he is entertainment, not for enlightenment.



lol


----------



## JiggsCasey

dvinman said:


> Yesterday, the &#8220;country&#8221; of Haiti was hit by a 7.0 earthquake, so now everyone is supposed to act all concerned and shit. Look, I don&#8217;t give a rat&#8217;s ass about Haiti. Never have. But yeah, I&#8217;m concerned all right &#8212; concerned that a lot more US taxpayer money will certainly be going down to that asshole of the planet (we&#8217;ve already been supporting them since 1915). Hell, the place probably looks not much different from before the quake, anyways. It would be far better if we just did nothing and let them all starve to death.



Dear Imperial Wizard: When's the next Klan meeting?

The U.S. hasn't been "supporting" Haiti by any stretch. Stop lying, liar. It invaded in 1915 to install autocratic rule, occupy the country for 19 years, and install our form of Shock Doctrine, but the U.S. did absolutely nothing for the people.

Read a book, and get your racist facts straight. Then you can attempt to continue your hate speech.

"A good history of a sordid intervention that submitted a people to autocratic rule and did little for economic development." --The New York Times

"From Schmidt we get the full details . . . of the brutal racist practices inflicted on the Haitians for nearly all of the nineteen-year American presence in the country." --American Historical Review

"The only thoroughgoing study of one of the more discreditable American interventions overseas." --Journal of Interdisciplinary History​
I'll let you get back to blaming the Jews, Blacks, Communists, liberals and gays for everything that doesn't go your way.


----------



## Bfgrn

California Girl said:


> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haiti Earthquake Relief | The White House
> 
> Now you people dont trust the American red cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 'you people'?
> 
> Your OP was a spin on what Rush said.
> 
> Personally, I find it incredibly distasteful that the left seem hell bent on using this disaster as an opportunity to criticize the right. Absolutely pathetic. And you - as an individual - should be ashamed of youself for assisting it.
Click to expand...


WOW...and you are not a far right winger 'eh?

It is BEYOND incredibly distasteful WHAT Rush Limbaugh has said about Haiti and Obama. There is no bottom to the low of the man...

Rush should know that part of the world well...

WEST PALM BEACH, Fla., June 27, 2006

Rush Limbaugh Detained With Viagra

(CBS/AP)   Rush Limbaugh could see a deal with prosecutors in a long-running prescription fraud case collapse after authorities found a bottle of Viagra in his bag at Palm Beach International Airport. The prescription was not in his name.

Limbaugh was detained for more than three hours Monday at the airport after returning from a vacation in the *Dominican Republic*. Customs officials found the Viagra in his luggage but his name was not on the prescription, said Paul Miller, a spokesman for the Palm Beach County Sheriff's Office. 

Child Prostitution and Sex Tourism in the Dominican Republic


----------



## Full-Auto

Bfgrn said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silkcity19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haiti Earthquake Relief | The White House
> 
> Now you people dont trust the American red cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 'you people'?
> 
> Your OP was a spin on what Rush said.
> 
> Personally, I find it incredibly distasteful that the left seem hell bent on using this disaster as an opportunity to criticize the right. Absolutely pathetic. And you - as an individual - should be ashamed of youself for assisting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW...and you are not a far right winger 'eh?
> 
> It is BEYOND incredibly distasteful WHAT Rush Limbaugh has said about Haiti and Obama. There is no bottom to the low of the man...
> 
> Rush should know that part of the world well...
> 
> WEST PALM BEACH, Fla., June 27, 2006
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Detained With Viagra
> 
> (CBS/AP)   Rush Limbaugh could see a deal with prosecutors in a long-running prescription fraud case collapse after authorities found a bottle of Viagra in his bag at Palm Beach International Airport. The prescription was not in his name.
> 
> Limbaugh was detained for more than three hours Monday at the airport after returning from a vacation in the *Dominican Republic*. Customs officials found the Viagra in his luggage but his name was not on the prescription, said Paul Miller, a spokesman for the Palm Beach County Sheriff's Office.
> 
> Child Prostitution and Sex Tourism in the Dominican Republic
Click to expand...


Why does the truth about not trusting the most corrupt admin in our history bother you?

If you need examples there is a ton of information about this justice dept, The union payoffs and ofcourse the newly created congressional districts.


----------



## Douger

Lonestar_logic said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't recall the haitians helping us out during hurricanes katrina or rita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9205​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What no original thoughts?  You liberals never cease to amuse me.
Click to expand...

You inbred Texican prick. CG may be a lot of things but liberal aint one of them.
Go practice your ABC's.


----------



## JimH52

Full-Auto said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 'you people'?
> 
> Your OP was a spin on what Rush said.
> 
> Personally, I find it incredibly distasteful that the left seem hell bent on using this disaster as an opportunity to criticize the right. Absolutely pathetic. And you - as an individual - should be ashamed of youself for assisting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW...and you are not a far right winger 'eh?
> 
> It is BEYOND incredibly distasteful WHAT Rush Limbaugh has said about Haiti and Obama. There is no bottom to the low of the man...
> 
> Rush should know that part of the world well...
> 
> WEST PALM BEACH, Fla., June 27, 2006
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Detained With Viagra
> 
> (CBS/AP)   Rush Limbaugh could see a deal with prosecutors in a long-running prescription fraud case collapse after authorities found a bottle of Viagra in his bag at Palm Beach International Airport. The prescription was not in his name.
> 
> Limbaugh was detained for more than three hours Monday at the airport after returning from a vacation in the *Dominican Republic*. Customs officials found the Viagra in his luggage but his name was not on the prescription, said Paul Miller, a spokesman for the Palm Beach County Sheriff's Office.
> 
> Child Prostitution and Sex Tourism in the Dominican Republic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does the truth about not trusting the most corrupt admin in our history bother you?
> 
> If you need examples there is a ton of information about this justice dept, The union payoffs and ofcourse the newly created congressional districts.
Click to expand...


Are you speaking of this administration which has not:
-attacked a sovereign nation that had not attacked us, justifying it by cherry picking facts
-illegally wire tapped US citizens
-sent detainees to other countries to be tortured
-interogated detainees with methods recognized for years as torture
-handed out no-bid contracts to the company that the Vice President had vested interest in

The list goes on.  Thank heaven the Chimp is out of office.  W was a mouthpiece for the real President, DICK.


----------



## Bfgrn

Full-Auto said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 'you people'?
> 
> Your OP was a spin on what Rush said.
> 
> Personally, I find it incredibly distasteful that the left seem hell bent on using this disaster as an opportunity to criticize the right. Absolutely pathetic. And you - as an individual - should be ashamed of youself for assisting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW...and you are not a far right winger 'eh?
> 
> It is BEYOND incredibly distasteful WHAT Rush Limbaugh has said about Haiti and Obama. There is no bottom to the low of the man...
> 
> Rush should know that part of the world well...
> 
> WEST PALM BEACH, Fla., June 27, 2006
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Detained With Viagra
> 
> (CBS/AP)   Rush Limbaugh could see a deal with prosecutors in a long-running prescription fraud case collapse after authorities found a bottle of Viagra in his bag at Palm Beach International Airport. The prescription was not in his name.
> 
> Limbaugh was detained for more than three hours Monday at the airport after returning from a vacation in the *Dominican Republic*. Customs officials found the Viagra in his luggage but his name was not on the prescription, said Paul Miller, a spokesman for the Palm Beach County Sheriff's Office.
> 
> Child Prostitution and Sex Tourism in the Dominican Republic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does the truth about not trusting the most corrupt admin in our history bother you?
> 
> If you need examples there is a ton of information about this justice dept, The union payoffs and ofcourse the newly created congressional districts.
Click to expand...


If you run real fast maybe you can still catch up to the turnip truck...


----------



## jillian

Full-Auto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a shame that someone with the influence of Rush Limbaugh would try to block aid to a country in the middle of a disaster. Delay of aid will cost tens of thousands their lives.
> 
> Limbaugh once again shows his true colors
> 
> Despicable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasnt saying dont support or give to haiti. He was saying dont do through the whitehouse.
> 
> I strongly concurr.
Click to expand...


yes. he was saying that. Read it again.



> LIMBAUGH: Besides, we've already donated to Haiti. It's called the U.S. income tax.


----------



## JimH52

He may be, literally, costing thousands of lost lives in Haiti.  I just don't see how this can be spun in any way, but hate and ignorance.  It is very sad...


----------



## NYcarbineer

All of this on-air repugnance by Limbaugh says more about his audience than it does about him.  He's a professional;  he knows exactly what his audience wants.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Not only was Limbaugh's remark odious, it was ludicrously ignorant.  President Obama did this to bolster his support among blacks?  From what?  95% to 96%?  

If you're going to be repulsive, at least put some thought into it.


----------



## Conspiracist

Care4all said:


> It is Rush, who has politicized the catastrophe in Haiti...with every breath he has taken, since it has happened.



How can he POLITICIZE it when he is not in politics? A self proclaimed entertainer.


----------



## editec

People like Limbough and Robertson are everything that is wrong with the Republican Party.

Basically, neither of them represents what that once GOP stood for.


----------



## edthecynic

Conspiracist said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Rush, who has politicized the catastrophe in Haiti...with every breath he has taken, since it has happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can he POLITICIZE it when he is not in politics? A self proclaimed entertainer.
Click to expand...

Probably the STUPIDEST post of this new year! 

And according to Stuttering LimpBoy, that makes you an evil LIBERAL Democrat. 

Huckabee's Rollins Trashes Rush Instead of Debating Conservatism
December 20, 2007

RUSH:  That's a liberal complaint. I'm an entertainer. Don't take me seriously.

Rush Responds to Gov. Huckabee
December 23, 2007

RUSH:   Whoever said those things was essentially repeating the Democrat mantra of all these years: that I am just an entertainer, not an independent thinker


----------



## Conspiracist

Ravi said:


> pssst...Cesspool...if you aren't a prepubescent boy Rush isn't interested in you.



obsess about Rush and boys much?


----------



## Old Rocks

Navy1960 said:


> As long as you yourself donate to this  crisis, then does it matter what a political talk show host  says on the matter both pro/con?  As I have not heard the entire show, I won't comment on it , but keep in mind that these people, Rush, (fill in the blank) are  entertainers and their source material is  politics .
> 
> The crisis itself though serves to point out an on-going issue with Haiti and  hopefully it will serve to help the people there.  For years, money and  supplies have poured into Haiti, the US alone in the last several years has given Haiti over 3 billion dollars.  That money and medicine  and food meant to help the people there usually ends up in the hands of people that sell it or keep it and somehow it never gets back to the people who live in poverty.  If we can finally help Haiti rid themselves of this corruption in the end the people of Haiti will be much better for it.



Spot on!   Perhaps, instead of giving the government of Haiti money, we should just get permission to build schools with free lunch programs, and concentrate on the education of the next generation of Haitians.


----------



## JimH52

The Rush faithful on the board do not want to see this thread continue.  They want it to end, so Rush can sliver back behind the microphone again and impart more hate.  No one should forget what Rush has said, no matter how the republicans and FOX (Fake) news spins it.  I know people that listen to this man faithfully.  As someone pointed out earlier in the thread, defending Rush says more about these people than anything else.

The Hate coming from Rush has reached a new level.  Perhaps some more republican party leaders should call him and apologize for all the outrage people are voicing for his stupidity.  Rush is an embarrasment to the GOP.


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, as we can see the hate from the left for Rush is still running as strong before..what a shocker..

We would like to forget their hate but they won't let us..

Oh for shame if you should DEFEND Rush, shame shame shame shame shame..PFEEESH


----------



## noose4

Stephanie said:


> LOL, as we can see the hate from the left for Rush is still running as strong before..what a shocker..
> 
> We would like to forget their hate but they won't let us..
> 
> Oh for shame if you should DEFEND Rush, shame shame shame shame shame..PFEEESH



We hate Hitler too.


----------



## JimH52

Grass Root efforts are eginning to boycott the sponsors of Rush.  I joined one this morning and I urge anyone that is serious about getting this hatemonger off the air to do the same.  It is not only the left that is outraged, it is the right and people on the fense.  Rush Limbaugh must go!


----------



## Stephanie

Yeah grassroots efforts are under way to boycott Rush..

what was that guys name in the Obama administration that was behind the "grassroots" effort to boycott Beck....

How many years have they been "boycotting" Rush now..hummm, 20 maybe..

I'm sure those grassroots are coming straight out of mediamatters as the leader..


----------



## JakeStarkey

Rush's following is enough to keep him going.  Whether the boycott can effect the amount of money he makes will be another matter all together.


----------



## JimH52

JakeStarkey said:


> Rush's following is enough to keep him going.  Whether the boycott can effect the amount of money he makes will be another matter all together.



I just don't understand how anyone can listen to someone who preaches Hate everyday his is on the air.  I really need to reconsider my friendship with people I know are his faithful listeners.  What makes them tick?


----------



## Stephanie

Oh brother, Rush preaches hate. So I guess all the left wing talking heads preach LOVE..


----------



## JimH52

There is nothing "left" about being compassionate.  Nothing at all...


----------



## Stephanie

JimH52 said:


> There is nothing "left" about being compassionate.  Nothing at all...



good grief, the American people have always shown to be "compassionate"..Your obsessing over a radio host is bordering on silly.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I am not sure anyone is "obssessing" over a radio host.  The public focus and glare on him seems to be very justified, that in these very hard times he makes his money by exacerbating his voice of that of doom and gloom.


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, Rush uses his voice to exacerbate doom and gloom..dear me oh my

Do you EVER watch the State Run Media..

what's their motto, if it doesn't bleed it doesn't lead..

But it seems today in our oh so "non-biased" state run media, the most important news story today is what a radio host has to say.go figure.


----------



## JimH52

You are discounting a man who just told millions of listeners not to donate to one of the worse natual disasters of all time.  His actions border on criminal, as far as I'm concerned.  How many of his followerers will withhold donations, at his word, and thereby costing lives in Haiti.  You are honestly ignoring that?  Then you must be one of his most noble listeners...I assume.

On the other hand, since most of his listeners are republicans, few would donate to a predominately black country anyway...sad


----------



## RadiomanATL

**NEWSFLASH**

Rush Limbaugh is an asshole who says crap to stir controversy in order to boost his ratings.

Did y'all really need another example of it? This is "news" to you guys?


----------



## Stephanie

it keeps getting better with each post...now it's everyone who listens to Rush are all Republicans and RACIST....


----------



## JakeStarkey

Stephanie said:


> LOL, Rush uses his voice to exacerbate doom and gloom..dear me oh my
> 
> Do you EVER watch the State Run Media..
> 
> what's their motto, if it doesn't bleed it doesn't lead..
> 
> But it seems today in our oh so "non-biased" state run media, the most important news story today is what a radio host has to say.go figure.



You believe in the state run media?  Go tell Brother Murdoch that.  Your post is loony, and certainly borders on the concept of "treason from within", Stephanie.


----------



## Stephanie

JakeStarkey said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Rush uses his voice to exacerbate doom and gloom..dear me oh my
> 
> Do you EVER watch the State Run Media..
> 
> what's their motto, if it doesn't bleed it doesn't lead..
> 
> But it seems today in our oh so "non-biased" state run media, the most important news story today is what a radio host has to say.go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believe in the state run media?  Go tell Brother Murdoch that.  Your post is loony, and certainly borders on the concept of "treason from within", Stephanie.
Click to expand...


Treason..now that is some loony stuff there..


----------



## Cecilie1200

JimH52 said:


> There is nothing "left" about being compassionate.  Nothing at all...



You got THAT right, since the evidence is in that it's the RIGHT that gives overwhelmingly to charity, not the left.

So I guess you could say there's nothing compassionate about being left, either.


----------



## Cecilie1200

JimH52 said:


> You are discounting a man who just told millions of listeners not to donate to one of the worse natual disasters of all time.  His actions border on criminal, as far as I'm concerned.  How many of his followerers will withhold donations, at his word, and thereby costing lives in Haiti.  You are honestly ignoring that?  Then you must be one of his most noble listeners...I assume.
> 
> On the other hand, since most of his listeners are republicans, few would donate to a predominately black country anyway...sad



I think we're discounting YOU, a "man" who has just excoriated a man he clearly has never listened to for something he was told he said, despite the fact that the actual quote is readily available on the Internet, if you can take some time away from your porn.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The wing nuts continue to reveal why they put my party in the minority in 2008 and are determined to do it 2010 yet once again.  These creeps are not Republicans, they are reactionaries and neo-cons but not Republicans.


----------



## JimH52

I guess Limbaugh is the best they got...since they all bow to him.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I wonder if the producer who gave Rush his first job on radio "beamed at him with the rather worried expression of the mad doctor who has bolted on the head, applied the crackling lightening to the electrodes, and now so many decades later is watching his creation lurching down on yet another village" of unwitting Republicans  (a thanks to Sir Terry Pratchett, _Feet of Clay_).


----------



## JenT

JimH52 said:


> You are discounting a man who just told millions of listeners not to donate to one of the worse natual disasters of all time.  His actions border on criminal, as far as I'm concerned.  How many of his followerers will withhold donations, at his word, and thereby costing lives in Haiti.  You are honestly ignoring that?  Then you must be one of his most noble listeners...I assume.
> 
> On the other hand, since most of his listeners are republicans, few would donate to a predominately black country anyway...sad



His followers listen to Rush, not Huffington Post. 

Rush CLEARLY said not to donate through the government where only 30 cents on the dollar would make it. He said to donate through the private sector, sheeesh


----------



## JenT

JakeStarkey said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Rush uses his voice to exacerbate doom and gloom..dear me oh my
> 
> Do you EVER watch the State Run Media..
> 
> what's their motto, if it doesn't bleed it doesn't lead..
> 
> But it seems today in our oh so "non-biased" state run media, the most important news story today is what a radio host has to say.go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believe in the state run media?  Go tell Brother Murdoch that.  Your post is loony, and certainly borders on the concept of "treason from within", Stephanie.
Click to expand...


State run media? More like Mein Kampf media


----------



## NYcarbineer

JenT said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are discounting a man who just told millions of listeners not to donate to one of the worse natual disasters of all time.  His actions border on criminal, as far as I'm concerned.  How many of his followerers will withhold donations, at his word, and thereby costing lives in Haiti.  You are honestly ignoring that?  Then you must be one of his most noble listeners...I assume.
> 
> On the other hand, since most of his listeners are republicans, few would donate to a predominately black country anyway...sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His followers listen to Rush, not Huffington Post.
> 
> Rush CLEARLY said not to donate through the government where only 30 cents on the dollar would make it. He said to donate through the private sector, sheeesh
Click to expand...


No he said not to donate through the whitehouse.gov site, which merely has a link to the Red Cross and some other charities.  

He's lost it.  I think Limbaugh is going to eventually replace Pat Robertson as the go-to crazy geezer for most Americans to have a good laugh at every time a major event occurs.


----------



## L.K.Eder

JenT said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Rush uses his voice to exacerbate doom and gloom..dear me oh my
> 
> Do you EVER watch the State Run Media..
> 
> what's their motto, if it doesn't bleed it doesn't lead..
> 
> But it seems today in our oh so "non-biased" state run media, the most important news story today is what a radio host has to say.go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believe in the state run media?  Go tell Brother Murdoch that.  Your post is loony, and certainly borders on the concept of "treason from within", Stephanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> State run media? More like Mein Kampf media
Click to expand...


a book?


----------



## sgtstriker

I am having some difficulty finding intelligent life on this message board......  I just happened by..  Is this typical?


----------



## RadiomanATL

sgtstriker said:


> I am having some difficulty finding intelligent life on this message board......  I just happened by..  Is this typical?



Yes, we're all pretty much dumb as a box of rocks. But thanks for coming in! Perhaps you could enter the conversation and elevate it for us?


----------



## edthecynic

JenT said:


> Rush CLEARLY said not to donate through the government where *only 30 cents on the dollar would make it.* He said to donate through the private sector, sheeesh


Except the government was not taking any donations, nor any personal info from those who wanted to donate, so Stuttering LimpBoy was CLEARLY LYING, as usual.


----------



## Rinata

dvinman said:


> Yesterday, the country of Haiti was hit by a 7.0 earthquake, so now everyone is supposed to act all concerned and shit. Look, I dont give a rats ass about Haiti. Never have. But yeah, Im concerned all right  concerned that a lot more US taxpayer money will certainly be going down to that asshole of the planet (weve already been supporting them since 1915). Hell, the place probably looks not much different from before the quake, anyways. It would be far better if we just did nothing and let them all starve to death.
> 
> Heres a great idea: We could air-drop some pallets of strychnine or some other fast-acting poison and Kool-aid, along with simple instructions (the pictograph, visual kind) on how to mix it properly before drinking. All things considered, that would be the best thing for both them and us. We shouldnt let them suffer anymore.
> 
> Why so shocked by that idea? Hey, theyre worthless and always have been. Basically, its nothing but a giant breeding ground of disease (like HIV) for the Western Hemisphere and a drain on US Foreign Aid. Theyve cut down most of the trees to use as fuel for cooking any stray dogs and cats. They even eat mud cookies for real and are always robbing and murdering each other. Its kind of like a large-scale, tropical version of Detroit.
> 
> Whats more is that these violent and lazy Haitian Negroes once hacked to death with machetes tens of thousands of French and Spanish White prisoners during their revolution (innocent women and children, too). Bet you didnt know that? Yep, some bulbous-eyed Negro named Toussaint LOuverture (right) and his crazed Black pals went on unbelievable rampages even after gaining freedom from slavery. Hell, they named the capitals airport after the guy. Blacks will machete not only each other, but Whites too, in case youre so stupid to think otherwise.
> 
> Lets keep our money right here in America. We need it in our country for a change.
> 
> I say: NO MORE AMERICAN TAX MONEY TO WORTHLESS HAITI OR ISRAEL!



What I think is ironic is that you are still taking up space. I'm sure there were a lot of people killed in that quake that were good people. Why couldn't it have been you?? You have nothing positive to give society. Well, hopefully you'll get some disase or step in front of a bus or something. Here's hoping.

I'm sick to death of people like you. If my friends saw this post they would be in shock. I've never said anything so awful to anyone. But you deserve it. You're just a worthless human being.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is a pungent piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that comment I kind of agree with. But.... the fact still remains.... he did not say what the OP claims he said.
> 
> As an intelligent liberal, do you not find it offensive that the media are using the tragedy of Haiti to spin into it's usual anti-Rush rant?
Click to expand...


Here is a transcript of exactly what was said. What I read is that he is saying that you cannot trust that the money will get to Haiti if you contribute on Whitehouse.gov and that we have already given to Haiti through our tax donations. 

So I'm a little confused about your post that says he did not say what the OP posted. Also, how is the media spinning this against Rush?? Thanks for your response.

http://www.rushlimbaugh.com/home/daily/site_011310/content/01125106.guest.html


----------



## Stephanie

This made up story about Rush is old news already..We'll have to wait for mediamatters to come out with the next person they have zeroed in on to Smear with the help of their lapdog media comrades....Any bets on who it will be? think it will be a Liberal or a Democrat....


----------



## JimH52

rush politicizes everything.  I have concluded that each key stroke taken to spell limblaugh's name is a waste.  So, enough of...whatever his name is.


----------



## edthecynic

Stephanie said:


> This made up story about Rush is old news already..We'll have to wait for mediamatters with to come out with the next person they have zeroed in on to Smear with the help of their lapdog media comrades....Any bets on who it will be? think it will be a Liberal or a Democrat....


You gotta love the rationalizations of the mindless Ditto-Dopers.

Stuttering LimpBoy LIES about money donated by using the links to the Red Cross from the whitehouse.gov site will not go to Haiti.

He LIES about if you use the red Cross links from the whitehouse.gov site you will be put on an Obama mailing list.

He LIES about having to read through Obama's speech "buried in a VERY LONG blog post" before you get to the donation info.

But it's the pathological liar MessiahRushie who is being "Smeared."


----------



## JimH52

It won't ever be old news.  The words of the blimp will live on. His hate is beginning to be known worldwide.


----------



## Stephanie

edthecynic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This made up story about Rush is old news already..We'll have to wait for mediamatters with to come out with the next person they have zeroed in on to Smear with the help of their lapdog media comrades....Any bets on who it will be? think it will be a Liberal or a Democrat....
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love the rationalizations of the mindless Ditto-Dopers.
> 
> Stuttering LimpBoy LIES about money donated by using the links to the Red Cross from the whitehouse.gov site will not go to Haiti.
> 
> He LIES about if you use the red Cross links from the whitehouse.gov site you will be put on an Obama mailing list.
> 
> He LIES about having to read through Obama's speech "buried in a VERY LONG blog post" before you get to the donation info.
> 
> But it's the pathological liar MessiahRushie who is being "Smeared."
Click to expand...


LOL, the truth about what he ACTUALLY said has been posted over and over, so who is the mindless one? 
And just how much do you think people really gave a hill of beans what Rush had to say, this is a faux outrage created story because the lefties and mediamatters are seeing their party with Obama falling off into the gutters with the American people..


----------



## Zona

JenT said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Rush uses his voice to exacerbate doom and gloom..dear me oh my
> 
> Do you EVER watch the State Run Media..
> 
> what's their motto, if it doesn't bleed it doesn't lead..
> 
> But it seems today in our oh so "non-biased" state run media, the most important news story today is what a radio host has to say.go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believe in the state run media?  Go tell Brother Murdoch that.  Your post is loony, and certainly borders on the concept of "treason from within", Stephanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> State run media? More like Mein Kampf media
Click to expand...


I agree.  Fox ratings rule!


----------



## Zona

edthecynic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This made up story about Rush is old news already..We'll have to wait for mediamatters with to come out with the next person they have zeroed in on to Smear with the help of their lapdog media comrades....Any bets on who it will be? think it will be a Liberal or a Democrat....
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love the rationalizations of the mindless Ditto-Dopers.
> 
> Stuttering LimpBoy LIES about money donated by using the links to the Red Cross from the whitehouse.gov site will not go to Haiti.
> 
> He LIES about if you use the red Cross links from the whitehouse.gov site you will be put on an Obama mailing list.
> 
> He LIES about having to read through Obama's speech "buried in a VERY LONG blog post" before you get to the donation info.
> 
> But it's the pathological liar MessiahRushie who is being "Smeared."
Click to expand...


Dayum, thats just mean.  lol


----------



## NYcarbineer

Rush is furiously backpedaling on this on his website, his website which btw, has a Haiti donation banner buried at the bottom of the page.  At the top of the page? 

A banner selling LifeLock.  But, hey, Rush needs the money.


----------



## Cecilie1200

JimH52 said:


> I guess Limbaugh is the best they got...since they all bow to him.



Beats listening to twerps who don't sound any more intelligent than you do all to hell.  Which is probably why leftist talk radio shows are always so short-lived outside of XM.


----------



## Cecilie1200

sgtstriker said:


> I am having some difficulty finding intelligent life on this message board......  I just happened by..  Is this typical?



And congratulations on not having added a single IQ point to the collective by your presence.

Now blow.


----------



## Cecilie1200

JimH52 said:


> rush politicizes everything.  I have concluded that each key stroke taken to spell limblaugh's name is a waste.  So, enough of...whatever his name is.



Oh, gee.  A political commentator who discusses things in terms of their political effect.  How shocking that . . . really, really isn't.  And gee, a leftist making empty promises he has no intention of keeping.  Also a big non-surprise.


----------



## Cecilie1200

JimH52 said:


> It won't ever be old news.  The words of the blimp will live on. His hate is beginning to be known worldwide.



See, here you are, still blathering on and childishly thinking, "It doesn't count as long as I give him some lame-ass nickname instead of using his real name."


----------



## Rinata

Stephanie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This made up story about Rush is old news already..We'll have to wait for mediamatters with to come out with the next person they have zeroed in on to Smear with the help of their lapdog media comrades....Any bets on who it will be? think it will be a Liberal or a Democrat....
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love the rationalizations of the mindless Ditto-Dopers.
> 
> Stuttering LimpBoy LIES about money donated by using the links to the Red Cross from the whitehouse.gov site will not go to Haiti.
> 
> He LIES about if you use the red Cross links from the whitehouse.gov site you will be put on an Obama mailing list.
> 
> He LIES about having to read through Obama's speech "buried in a VERY LONG blog post" before you get to the donation info.
> 
> But it's the pathological liar MessiahRushie who is being "Smeared."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, the truth about what he ACTUALLY said has been posted over and over, so who is the mindless one?
> And just how much do you think people really gave a hill of beans what Rush had to say, this is a faux outrage created story because the lefties and mediamatters are seeing their party with Obama falling off into the gutters with the American people..
Click to expand...


That is such crap!!!! Do all baggers have some kind of disdain for the truth??


----------



## Stephanie

Rinata said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love the rationalizations of the mindless Ditto-Dopers.
> 
> Stuttering LimpBoy LIES about money donated by using the links to the Red Cross from the whitehouse.gov site will not go to Haiti.
> 
> He LIES about if you use the red Cross links from the whitehouse.gov site you will be put on an Obama mailing list.
> 
> He LIES about having to read through Obama's speech "buried in a VERY LONG blog post" before you get to the donation info.
> 
> But it's the pathological liar MessiahRushie who is being "Smeared."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, the truth about what he ACTUALLY said has been posted over and over, so who is the mindless one?
> And just how much do you think people really gave a hill of beans what Rush had to say, this is a faux outrage created story because the lefties and mediamatters are seeing their party with Obama falling off into the gutters with the American people..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is such crap!!!! Do all baggers have some kind of disdain for the truth??
Click to expand...


 evidently, have you ever listened to Bwany Frank. what is it with the Democrats and lying baggers.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

kwc57 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9205​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What no original thoughts?  You liberals never cease to amuse me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your idiotic, tough guy thinking he's the real deal conservative comments rarely require an original thought.  You're exactly the kind of "conservative" that makes the rest of us look bad.
Click to expand...


You call yourself a conservative?  Perhaps if you grow a brain you could be.


----------



## edthecynic

Stephanie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This made up story about Rush is old news already..We'll have to wait for mediamatters with to come out with the next person they have zeroed in on to Smear with the help of their lapdog media comrades....Any bets on who it will be? think it will be a Liberal or a Democrat....
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love the rationalizations of the mindless Ditto-Dopers.
> 
> Stuttering LimpBoy LIES about money donated by using the links to the Red Cross from the whitehouse.gov site will not go to Haiti.
> 
> He LIES about if you use the red Cross links from the whitehouse.gov site you will be put on an Obama mailing list.
> 
> He LIES about having to read through Obama's speech "buried in a VERY LONG blog post" before you get to the donation info.
> 
> But it's the pathological liar MessiahRushie who is being "Smeared."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, the truth about what he ACTUALLY said has been posted over and over,* so who is the mindless one?*
Click to expand...

The one who denies your MessiahRushie said 1. the money won't go to Haiti. 2. you'll end up on a mailing list, and 3. donation instructions were "buried in a VERY LONG blog post" AFTER Obama's remarks on Haiti.

Obama Leaps into Action on Haiti
January 13, 2010
CALLER:* Mega Rush Baby dittos.* My question is, why did Obama in the sound bite you played earlier, when he's talking about if you wanted to donate some money, you can go to WhiteHouse.gov --

RUSH:* Yeah.

CALLER: -- to direct you how to do so.* *If I want to donate money to the Red Cross, why do I need to go to the WhiteHouse.gov page* and --

RUSH:* Exactly.** Would you trust that the money is going to go to Haiti?*

CALLER:* No.

RUSH:* *Would you trust that your name is going to end up on a mailing list for the Obama people to start asking you for campaign donations for him and other causes.*

CALLER:* Absolutely.

RUSH:* *Absolutely right.*

RUSH:* Well, I'm glad you did and I'm glad you called, Carol.* Thanks very much.* I had somebody go to WhiteHouse.gov to see what the donation process is.* And this is all the guidance you get on donating to Haiti at the White House site.* *What I'm going to read to you is buried in a very long blog post about what Obama said about the earthquake.* You get that first, you gotta read what Obama said, the maximum leader, you gotta read what he says and then you get to the bottom *and here's what it says.* *"You can also help, immediately, by donating to the Red Cross to assist the relief effort.* Contribute online here, or donate $10 to be charged to your cell phone bill by texting Haiti.* Find more ways to help through the Center for International Disaster Information."** So that's all the guidance you get.* Now, that's pretty easy, text Haiti and you're gonna get billed for ten bucks and that money ostensibly is going to go to Haiti.

The White House
Help for Haiti | The White House

The White House Blog
Help for Haiti
Posted by Jesse Lee on January 13, 2010 at 09:53 AM EST
The President has been receiving updates on the urgent situation in Haiti late into last night and throughout the day, and top members of his team have been convening to formulate the government response.**
You can also help immediately by donating to the Red Cross to assist the relief effort. Contribute online to the Red Cross, or donate $10 to be charged to your cell phone bill by texting "HAITI" to "90999."* Find more ways to help through the Center for International Disaster Information.
Families of Americans living in Haiti are encouraged to contact the State Department at 888-407-4747.
Update: Watch the President's remarks this morning *below*, or *read the transcript.*


----------



## edthecynic

Lonestar_logic said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What no original thoughts?  You liberals never cease to amuse me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your idiotic, tough guy thinking he's the real deal conservative comments rarely require an original thought.  You're exactly the kind of "conservative" that makes the rest of us look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call yourself a conservative? * Perhaps if you grow a brain* you could be.
Click to expand...

You must be one of those Northeastern Liberal Elites, or Stuttering LimpBoy is a liar. 

February 28, 2008
RUSH: Are you talking about* Northeastern elites*?
CALLER:  Yes.
RUSH:  Oh.  I couldn't agree with you more.  I think *they're so arrogant and condescending.*


----------



## Lonestar_logic

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your idiotic, tough guy thinking he's the real deal conservative comments rarely require an original thought.  You're exactly the kind of "conservative" that makes the rest of us look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call yourself a conservative? * Perhaps if you grow a brain* you could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be one of those Northeastern Liberal Elites, or Stuttering LimpBoy is a liar.
> 
> February 28, 2008
> RUSH: Are you talking about* Northeastern elites*?
> CALLER:  Yes.
> RUSH:  Oh.  I couldn't agree with you more.  I think *they're so arrogant and condescending.*
Click to expand...


You must be one of the idiot liberals that can't think for yourself.


----------



## Intense

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call yourself a conservative? * Perhaps if you grow a brain* you could be.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be one of those Northeastern Liberal Elites, or Stuttering LimpBoy is a liar.
> 
> February 28, 2008
> RUSH: Are you talking about* Northeastern elites*?
> CALLER:  Yes.
> RUSH:  Oh.  I couldn't agree with you more.  I think *they're so arrogant and condescending.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be one of the idiot liberals that can't think for yourself.
Click to expand...


It's the same Rush Crap on every Rush Thread. You'd think They could get a life instead. They live to throw stones at the Guy. Envy, Jealousy, what ever it is, it is the same mindless attack, over and over. Pathetic.


----------



## edthecynic

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call yourself a conservative? * Perhaps if you grow a brain* you could be.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be one of those Northeastern Liberal Elites, or Stuttering LimpBoy is a liar.
> 
> February 28, 2008
> RUSH: Are you talking about* Northeastern elites*?
> CALLER:  Yes.
> RUSH:  Oh.  I couldn't agree with you more.  I think *they're so arrogant and condescending.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be one of the idiot liberals that can't think for yourself.
Click to expand...

Better than being an arrogant CONdescending Northeastern Liberal Elite, like you!


----------



## Intense

RUSH:  I want you to listen to the wizard of smart, Danny Glover.  He was on a liberal website, Grit TV, and the anchor, Laura Flanders interviewed him about the earthquake in Haiti. Now remember, this guy loves Hugo Chavez, Danny Glover goes down there, breaks bread with Hugo Chavez.  Flanders says, "With respect to the role of the US government, clearly the US government has the capacity to send troops more or less wherever it wants, it can send forces.  The request for a hospital ship I believe has been made directly in Washington."  Now, here's Glover's response and Glover does not believe our response has been timely, he does not think we've done enough.  Here's what we have.

GLOVER:  We have to mount a much larger effort in the US.  It's going to be a defining moment for this administration.  Other countries in the region, they are Venezuela, Brazil, Cuba, and other countries have already stepped to the plate.  What happened to Haiti is a threat that could happen anywhere in the Caribbean to these island nations, you know, because of global warming, because of climate change and all this.  And we need to find -- we did what we did at the climate summit in Copenhagen.  This is the response.  This is what happens, you know what I'm saying?  But we have to act now.

RUSH:  All right.  Venezuela, Brazil, Cuba, other countries have already stepped up.  He's saying we haven't done enough.  But he also said, if you caught this, that because we botched the climate summit at Copenhagen, that the earth, that nature responded with the earthquake in Haiti.  Did you catch that?  "And we need to find -- we did what we did to the climate summit in Copenhagen.  This is the response.  This is what happens, you know what I'm saying?  But we have to act now." 

Danny Glover Blames Haiti Quake on Climate Inaction in Copenhagen


----------



## Lonestar_logic

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be one of those Northeastern Liberal Elites, or Stuttering LimpBoy is a liar.
> 
> February 28, 2008
> RUSH: Are you talking about* Northeastern elites*?
> CALLER:  Yes.
> RUSH:  Oh.  I couldn't agree with you more.  I think *they're so arrogant and condescending.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be one of the idiot liberals that can't think for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than being an arrogant CONdescending Northeastern Liberal Elite, like you!
Click to expand...


As a matter of fact I'm a southern conservative who thinks for himself.  I'm willing to bet you listen to Rush and watch Fox News on a regular basis. As for me I have never listened to Rush and I rarely watch television. 

As for as being an elite. I do think I'm the best at what I do and I do believe I am a better person than most of you idiot liberals. It's a well known fact that conservatives are the biggest donaters to charity and that speaks volumes when it comes to helping the underprivileged. You see you liberals give the poor lip service while us conservatives give our money and time. Perhaps if you liberals weren't so busy bashing conservatives you could do more for your community.


----------



## Intense

RUSH: I'm gonna respond to this absolute BS that I said don't donate.  But, you know, I do not make this program about me.  I try very hard not to make this program about me.  So if I have time to deal with that, I will.  I'm confident everybody in this audience knows what I said and what I didn't say.  Even the Washington Post says without the context, "What Limbaugh said is horrible." All I said was, if you paid your income taxes, that's how you donate to government for aid, and sure enough, here comes Obama announcing $100 million from the government for aid to Haiti, fine and dandy.  But, you paid for it, it's your taxes.  All I said was if you're going to donate do it outside the government, pure and simple.  I was attacked, folks, because I am the leading voice of mainstream conservative views, not for any other reason.  And this outrage is totally feigned, just as Tony Blankley said, all this outrage at me is totally faked up.  They know exactly what I said, and they know for a fact that I would never tell people not to donate to any charitable cause like this, so it is what it is. 

RUSH: David Brooks today in the New York Times is basically saying what I said yesterday and was attacked for, that giving aid money to countries does not help them grow.  Here it is right here in the New York Times, and nobody's mad at them.  Do I need to read it? Yeah, let me.  "On Oct. 17, 1989, a major earthquake with a magnitude of 7.0 struck the Bay Area in Northern California. Sixty-three people were killed. This week, a major earthquake, also measuring a magnitude of 7.0, struck near Port-au-Prince, Haiti. The Red Cross estimates that between 45,000 and 50,000 people have died.  This is not a natural disaster story. This is a poverty story. It's a story about poorly constructed buildings, bad infrastructure and terrible public services. On Thursday, President Obama told the people of Haiti: 'You will not be forsaken; you will not be forgotten.' 

If he is going to remain faithful to that vow then he is going to have to use this tragedy as an occasion to rethink our approach to global poverty. He's going to have to acknowledge a few difficult truths.  The first of those truths is that we don't know how to use aid to reduce poverty. Over the past few decades, the world has spent trillions of dollars to generate growth in the developing world. The countries that have not received much aid, like China, have seen tremendous growth and tremendous poverty reductions. The countries that have received aid, like Haiti, have not." Oh, my gosh, this is deja vu, except I'm the one that said it.  Using our own war on poverty, how much money have we given to the poor in this country, and we still have the same percentages of poor people -- and we're never supposed to examine the results, right?  Only the good intentions of the givers!

And, of course, the givers are us.  Our back pockets are looted by our own government, and the money is redistributed -- and as Mr. Brooks is saying here, there is no upside to this.  "In the recent anthology 'What Works in Development?,' a group of economists try to sort out what we've learned. The picture is grim. There are no policy levers that consistently correlate to increased growth. There is nearly zero correlation between how a developing economy does one decade and how it does the next. There is no consistently proven way to reduce corruption. Even improving governing institutions doesn't seem to produce the expected results. ... . More than 10,000 organizations perform missions of this sort in Haiti. ...  

"The second hard truth is that micro-aid is vital but insufficient. Given the failures of macrodevelopment, aid organizations often focus on microprojects. So we have "more than 10,000 organizations performing missions of this sort in Haiti." It's exactly what I said: We've got charities on the ground 24/7, 365 in Haiti. By some estimates, Haiti has more nongovernmental organizations per capita than any other place on earth. They are doing the Lord's work, especially these days, but even a blizzard of these efforts does not seem to add up to comprehensive change.  Third, it is time to put the thorny issue of culture at the center of efforts to tackle global poverty. Why is Haiti so poor? Well, it has a history of oppression, slavery and colonialism." Yeeeees, all the things we pointed out this week: Dictatorships! "But so does Barbados, and Barbados is doing pretty well. 

"Haiti has endured ruthless dictators, corruption and foreign invasions. But so has the Dominican Republic, and the D.R. is in much better shape. Haiti and the Dominican Republic share the same island and the same basic environment, yet the border between the two societies offers one of the starkest contrasts on earth -- with trees and progress on one side, and deforestation and poverty and early death on the other. "As Lawrence E. Harrison explained in his book 'The Central Liberal Truth,' Haiti, like most of the world's poorest nations, suffers from a complex web of progress-resistant cultural influences. There is the influence of the voodoo religion, which spreads the message that life is capricious and planning futile. There are high levels of social mistrust. Responsibility is often not internalized."

"Child-rearing practices often involve neglect in the early years and harsh retribution when kids hit 9 or 10. ... In this country, we first tried to tackle poverty by throwing money at it, just as we did abroad. Then we tried microcommunity efforts, just as we did abroad. But the programs that really work involve intrusive paternalism.  These programs, like the Harlem Children's Zone and the No Excuses schools, are led by people who figure they don't understand all the factors that have contributed to poverty, but they don't care. They are going to replace parts of the local culture with a highly demanding, highly intensive culture of achievement -- involving everything from new child-rearing practices to stricter schools to better job performance," and none of these programs are sponsored by government and certainly not by liberal government.  

So the things that end poverty are cultural, and they start bottom-up, and they're done by citizens and real people who can't take it anymore.  Throwing money at it accomplishes nothing!  It's been demonstrated all across the world, but most near to us it's been demonstrated in Haiti.  I mention all this as a rebuttal to all of the feigned outrage at me, the lying note that I urged people not to give to charity for Haiti.  Nobody in their right mind would ever believe that about me or anybody else, for that matter.  However, I did say find some way to do it other than giving it to Obama, 'cause I know he's going to eliminate the charitable deduction. He wants to wipe out individual charitable giving.  He wants the government to be the go-to person for all charities.  That's the only reason you wipe out the deduction for charitable contributions. 

Of Course, I Never Told Anyone Not to Donate to a Charitable Cause


----------



## edthecynic

edthecynic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love the rationalizations of the mindless Ditto-Dopers.
> 
> *Stuttering LimpBoy LIES about money donated by using the links to the Red Cross from the whitehouse.gov site will not go to Haiti.
> 
> He LIES about if you use the red Cross links from the whitehouse.gov site you will be put on an Obama mailing list.
> 
> He LIES about having to read through Obama's speech "buried in a VERY LONG blog post" before you get to the donation info.*
> 
> But it's the pathological liar MessiahRushie who is being "Smeared."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, the truth about what he ACTUALLY said has been posted over and over,* so who is the mindless one?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one who denies your MessiahRushie said 1. the money won't go to Haiti. 2. you'll end up on a mailing list, and 3. donation instructions were "buried in a VERY LONG blog post" AFTER Obama's remarks on Haiti.
> 
> Obama Leaps into Action on Haiti
> January 13, 2010
> CALLER:* Mega Rush Baby dittos.* My question is, why did Obama in the sound bite you played earlier, when he's talking about if you wanted to donate some money, you can go to WhiteHouse.gov --
> 
> RUSH:* Yeah.
> 
> CALLER: -- to direct you how to do so.* *If I want to donate money to the Red Cross, why do I need to go to the WhiteHouse.gov page* and --
> 
> RUSH:* Exactly.** Would you trust that the money is going to go to Haiti?*
> 
> CALLER:* No.
> 
> RUSH:* *Would you trust that your name is going to end up on a mailing list for the Obama people to start asking you for campaign donations for him and other causes.*
> 
> CALLER:* Absolutely.
> 
> RUSH:* *Absolutely right.*
> 
> RUSH:* Well, I'm glad you did and I'm glad you called, Carol.* Thanks very much.* I had somebody go to WhiteHouse.gov to see what the donation process is.* And this is all the guidance you get on donating to Haiti at the White House site.* *What I'm going to read to you is buried in a very long blog post about what Obama said about the earthquake.* You get that first, you gotta read what Obama said, the maximum leader, you gotta read what he says and then you get to the bottom *and here's what it says.* *"You can also help, immediately, by donating to the Red Cross to assist the relief effort.* Contribute online here, or donate $10 to be charged to your cell phone bill by texting Haiti.* Find more ways to help through the Center for International Disaster Information."** So that's all the guidance you get.* Now, that's pretty easy, text Haiti and you're gonna get billed for ten bucks and that money ostensibly is going to go to Haiti.
> 
> The White House
> Help for Haiti | The White House
> 
> The White House Blog
> Help for Haiti
> Posted by Jesse Lee on January 13, 2010 at 09:53 AM EST
> The President has been receiving updates on the urgent situation in Haiti late into last night and throughout the day, and top members of his team have been convening to formulate the government response.**
> You can also help immediately by donating to the Red Cross to assist the relief effort. Contribute online to the Red Cross, or donate $10 to be charged to your cell phone bill by texting "HAITI" to "90999."* Find more ways to help through the Center for International Disaster Information.
> Families of Americans living in Haiti are encouraged to contact the State Department at 888-407-4747.
> Update: Watch the President's remarks this morning *below*, or *read the transcript.*
Click to expand...




Intense said:


> RUSH: I'm gonna respond to this absolute BS that I said don't donate.
> 
> Of Course, I Never Told Anyone Not to Donate to a Charitable Cause


Notice how the lies I listed were different than his denial!!!!

He opened his show today repeating his lie that money donated using the whitehouse.gov link will not go to Haiti. All whitehouse.gov does is link you directly to the Red Cross.

As I have so often said, when CON$ get caught lying they just keep on lying.


----------



## Intense

The way I see it is Nobody needs to Use a White House Link to donate to The Red Cross or Any other Charity. If You can't find their web-site on your own,your competence is in question. Obama's link exploits the crisis for his own credit and benefit. 

Secondly, Rush is not my Messiah. That makes you a liar and a fool. Fool. Your obsession with Rush, will only hurt you in the end. Maybe you should get a life of your own?


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> The way I see it is Nobody needs to Use a White House Link to donate to The Red Cross or Any other Charity. If You can't find their web-site on your own,your competence is in question. Obama's link exploits the crisis for his own credit and benefit.
> 
> Secondly, Rush is not my Messiah. That makes you a liar and a fool. Fool. Your obsession with Rush, will only hurt you in the end. Maybe you should get a life of your own?


Again, you can't rebut the undeniable fact that your MessiahRushie told 3 lies, and Stuttering LimpBoy tells his lies to exploit the crisis for his own credit and benefit.


----------



## Intense

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I see it is Nobody needs to Use a White House Link to donate to The Red Cross or Any other Charity. If You can't find their web-site on your own,your competence is in question. Obama's link exploits the crisis for his own credit and benefit.
> 
> Secondly, Rush is not my Messiah. That makes you a liar and a fool. Fool. Your obsession with Rush, will only hurt you in the end. Maybe you should get a life of your own?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you can't rebut the undeniable fact that your MessiahRushie told 3 lies, and Stuttering LimpBoy tells his lies to exploit the crisis for his own credit and benefit.
Click to expand...


I'm counting your lies. That disqualifies you from serious consideration. Anyone want to donate go directly to the home site. Don't allow schemers to manipulate or take false credit. 
Keep Government Contributions and Charities separate, for accounting purposes and actual credit for what is being done. Each is entitled to credit for Their part. Charities are under big attack because of Obama. Don't forget that.


----------



## JimH52

Intense said:


> RUSH:  I want you to listen to the wizard of smart, Danny Glover.  He was on a liberal website, Grit TV, and the anchor, Laura Flanders interviewed him about the earthquake in Haiti. Now remember, this guy loves Hugo Chavez, Danny Glover goes down there, breaks bread with Hugo Chavez.  Flanders says, "With respect to the role of the US government, clearly the US government has the capacity to send troops more or less wherever it wants, it can send forces.  The request for a hospital ship I believe has been made directly in Washington."  Now, here's Glover's response and Glover does not believe our response has been timely, he does not think we've done enough.  Here's what we have.
> 
> GLOVER:  We have to mount a much larger effort in the US.  It's going to be a defining moment for this administration.  Other countries in the region, they are Venezuela, Brazil, Cuba, and other countries have already stepped to the plate.  What happened to Haiti is a threat that could happen anywhere in the Caribbean to these island nations, you know, because of global warming, because of climate change and all this.  And we need to find -- we did what we did at the climate summit in Copenhagen.  This is the response.  This is what happens, you know what I'm saying?  But we have to act now.
> 
> RUSH:  All right.  Venezuela, Brazil, Cuba, other countries have already stepped up.  He's saying we haven't done enough.  But he also said, if you caught this, that because we botched the climate summit at Copenhagen, that the earth, that nature responded with the earthquake in Haiti.  Did you catch that?  "And we need to find -- we did what we did to the climate summit in Copenhagen.  This is the response.  This is what happens, you know what I'm saying?  But we have to act now."
> 
> Danny Glover Blames Haiti Quake on Climate Inaction in Copenhagen



So, you give us one idiot commenting on another idiot....


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> RUSH:  * All I said was if you're going to donate do it outside the government, pure and simple.  *
> Of Course, I Never Told Anyone Not to Donate to a Charitable Cause





Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I see it is Nobody needs to Use a White House Link to donate to The Red Cross or Any other Charity. If You can't find their web-site on your own,your competence is in question. Obama's link exploits the crisis for his own credit and benefit.
> 
> Secondly, Rush is not my Messiah. That makes you a liar and a fool. Fool. Your obsession with Rush, will only hurt you in the end. Maybe you should get a life of your own?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you can't rebut the undeniable fact that your MessiahRushie told 3 lies, and Stuttering LimpBoy tells his lies to exploit the crisis for his own credit and benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm counting your lies. That disqualifies you from serious consideration. Anyone want to donate go directly to the home site. Don't allow schemers to manipulate or take false credit.
> Keep Government Contributions and Charities separate, for accounting purposes and actual credit for what is being done. Each is entitled to credit for Their part. Charities are under big attack because of Obama. Don't forget that.
Click to expand...

Well there you go again, you can't deny your MessiahRushie told the three lies I listed so you attack me.

Stuttering LimpBoy even lies in his denial. Please show me where exactly the pathological liar says to donate "OUTSIDE the government!!!"

Obama Leaps into Action on Haiti


----------



## Intense

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> RUSH:  * All I said was if you're going to donate do it outside the government, pure and simple.  *
> Of Course, I Never Told Anyone Not to Donate to a Charitable Cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you can't rebut the undeniable fact that your MessiahRushie told 3 lies, and Stuttering LimpBoy tells his lies to exploit the crisis for his own credit and benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm counting your lies. That disqualifies you from serious consideration. Anyone want to donate go directly to the home site. Don't allow schemers to manipulate or take false credit.
> Keep Government Contributions and Charities separate, for accounting purposes and actual credit for what is being done. Each is entitled to credit for Their part. Charities are under big attack because of Obama. Don't forget that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there you go again, you can't deny your MessiahRushie told the three lies I listed so you attack me.
> 
> Stuttering LimpBoy even lies in his denial. Please show me where exactly the pathological liar says to donate "OUTSIDE the government!!!"
> 
> Obama Leaps into Action on Haiti
Click to expand...


There You go Again. Questionable Logic, Questionable Reason, You Repeatably lie, And I'm supposed to trust you and your source. LOL Why?


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> RUSH:  However, I did say find some way to do it other than giving it to Obama, 'cause I know he's going to eliminate the charitable deduction. He wants to wipe out individual charitable giving. * He wants the government to be the go-to person for all charities.  That's the only reason you wipe out the deduction for charitable contributions. *
> 
> Of Course, I Never Told Anyone Not to Donate to a Charitable Cause





Intense said:


> *Charities are under big attack because of Obama. Don't forget that.*


Well there you go again, mindlessly parroting the crapaganda of a pathological liar.

The charity deduction has been totally perverted by the wealthy tax dodgers. They set up phony "charitable" funds and foundations that THEY CONTROL and are used to dodge taxes and control their monopolies. To understand this you have to understand the subtle difference between OWNERSHIP and CONTROL!!! You pay taxes ONLY on what you own, and you can't legally own a monopoly, but you pay no taxes on what you control and there is no law against controlling a monopoly.

For example, The DuPonte's did not want to pay taxes on their home so they had their estate declared a historical site and set up a "charity" to maintain the historical site. The "charity" was set up where ONLY a member of the immediate DuPonte family could head the "charity" and the head of the "charity" lives in the historical house. They endow the "charity" with the stock of companies they control. So they have effectively donated wealth to themselves, getting a tax deduction for it, and guaranteed control of their wealth will remain in the family and pass from generation to generation tax free.

The Rockefeller family has set up over 2,000 such phony "charities" and distributed the stock they use to control their oil and banking monopolies among them.

If you really want to put the fear of God in the monopolists, nationalize all charities, that would give them a collective heart attack. 
Obama has suggested no such thing, so eliminating charitable deductions would only force the wealthy to pay their fair share of the tax burden thus reducing the tax burden on the middle class who would then have more money to donate to legitimate charities, so real charities would actually benefit.


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> RUSH:  * All I said was if you're going to donate do it outside the government, pure and simple.  *
> Of Course, I Never Told Anyone Not to Donate to a Charitable Cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm counting your lies. That disqualifies you from serious consideration. Anyone want to donate go directly to the home site. Don't allow schemers to manipulate or take false credit.
> Keep Government Contributions and Charities separate, for accounting purposes and actual credit for what is being done. Each is entitled to credit for Their part. Charities are under big attack because of Obama. Don't forget that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there you go again, you can't deny your MessiahRushie told the three lies I listed so you attack me.
> 
> Stuttering LimpBoy even lies in his denial. Please show me where exactly the pathological liar says to donate "OUTSIDE the government!!!"
> 
> Obama Leaps into Action on Haiti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There You go Again. Questionable Logic, Questionable Reason, You Repeatably lie, And I'm supposed to trust you and your source. LOL Why?
Click to expand...

You can't show where your MessiahRushie said to donate "outside the government" because he didn't, so you attack me again.

And the link is to Stuttering LimpBoy's own transcript of his Haiti rant from his own website. And he's still lying about it over the air at this very moment.


----------



## NYcarbineer

If someone clicks through Rush's website to donate, do they go on his email list?


----------



## Stephanie

I have to agree with Rush on this one..I won't visit any website that is run by or for this administration. Then you would have to sift trough all the propaganda on it.
If you want to donate, find any charity on your own, you don't need to be told what to do or where to go by this President or ANY President.


----------



## JimH52

Stephanie said:


> I have to agree with Rush on this one..I won't visit any website that is run by or for this administration. Then you would have to sift trough all the propaganda on it.
> If you want to donate, find any charity on your own, you don't need to be told what to do or where to go by this President or ANY President.



or off of Rush's web site, if he has a link.  He is just as political as Obama.  I don't want to be on either mailing list.


----------



## edthecynic

edthecynic said:


> The one who denies your MessiahRushie said 1. the money won't go to Haiti. 2. you'll end up on a mailing list, and *3. donation instructions were "buried in a VERY LONG blog post" AFTER Obama's remarks on Haiti.*
> 
> Obama Leaps into Action on Haiti
> January 13, 2010
> CALLER:* Mega Rush Baby dittos.* My question is, why did Obama in the sound bite you played earlier, when he's talking about if you wanted to donate some money, you can go to WhiteHouse.gov --
> 
> RUSH:* Yeah.
> 
> CALLER: -- to direct you how to do so.* *If I want to donate money to the Red Cross, why do I need to go to the WhiteHouse.gov page* and --
> 
> RUSH:* Exactly.** Would you trust that the money is going to go to Haiti?*
> 
> CALLER:* No.
> 
> RUSH:* *Would you trust that your name is going to end up on a mailing list for the Obama people to start asking you for campaign donations for him and other causes.*
> 
> CALLER:* Absolutely.
> 
> RUSH:* *Absolutely right.*
> 
> RUSH:* Well, I'm glad you did and I'm glad you called, Carol.* Thanks very much.* I had somebody go to WhiteHouse.gov to see what the donation process is.* And this is all the guidance you get on donating to Haiti at the White House site.* *What I'm going to read to you is buried in a very long blog post about what Obama said about the earthquake.* You get that first, you gotta read what Obama said, the maximum leader, you gotta read what he says and then you get to the bottom *and here's what it says.* *"You can also help, immediately, by donating to the Red Cross to assist the relief effort.* Contribute online here, or donate $10 to be charged to your cell phone bill by texting Haiti.* Find more ways to help through the Center for International Disaster Information."** So that's all the guidance you get.* Now, that's pretty easy, text Haiti and you're gonna get billed for ten bucks and that money ostensibly is going to go to Haiti.
> 
> The White House
> Help for Haiti | The White House
> 
> The White House Blog
> Help for Haiti
> Posted by Jesse Lee on January 13, 2010 at 09:53 AM EST
> The President has been receiving updates on the urgent situation in Haiti late into last night and throughout the day, and top members of his team have been convening to formulate the government response.**
> You can also help immediately by donating to the Red Cross to assist the relief effort. Contribute online to the Red Cross, or donate $10 to be charged to your cell phone bill by texting "HAITI" to "90999."* Find more ways to help through the Center for International Disaster Information.
> Families of Americans living in Haiti are encouraged to contact the State Department at 888-407-4747.
> Update: Watch the President's remarks this morning *below*, or *read the transcript.*





Stephanie said:


> *I have to agree with Rush on this one*..I won't visit any website that is run by or for this administration.* Then you would have to sift trough all the propaganda on it.*


Further proof of how completely brainwashed Ditto-Dopers are!!!

There is only ONE sentence before the donation info in the very short blog post, but Stuttering LimpBoy tell his sheep that the donation info is "BURIED in a VERY LONG blog post" and even after the LimpBoy lie is exposed, complete with links, the mindless drone STILL agrees with her MessiahRushie!


----------



## Intense

JimH52 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with Rush on this one..I won't visit any website that is run by or for this administration. Then you would have to sift trough all the propaganda on it.
> If you want to donate, find any charity on your own, you don't need to be told what to do or where to go by this President or ANY President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or off of Rush's web site, if he has a link.  He is just as political as Obama.  I don't want to be on either mailing list.
Click to expand...


Yeah Rush and Obama fighting over credit. LOL I think not. Rush isn't that low.


----------



## Intense

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> RUSH:  However, I did say find some way to do it other than giving it to Obama, 'cause I know he's going to eliminate the charitable deduction. He wants to wipe out individual charitable giving. * He wants the government to be the go-to person for all charities.  That's the only reason you wipe out the deduction for charitable contributions. *
> 
> Of Course, I Never Told Anyone Not to Donate to a Charitable Cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Charities are under big attack because of Obama. Don't forget that.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there you go again, mindlessly parroting the crapaganda of a pathological liar.
> 
> The charity deduction has been totally perverted by the wealthy tax dodgers. They set up phony "charitable" funds and foundations that THEY CONTROL and are used to dodge taxes and control their monopolies. To understand this you have to understand the subtle difference between OWNERSHIP and CONTROL!!! You pay taxes ONLY on what you own, and you can't legally own a monopoly, but you pay no taxes on what you control and there is no law against controlling a monopoly.
> 
> For example, The DuPonte's did not want to pay taxes on their home so they had their estate declared a historical site and set up a "charity" to maintain the historical site. The "charity" was set up where ONLY a member of the immediate DuPonte family could head the "charity" and the head of the "charity" lives in the historical house. They endow the "charity" with the stock of companies they control. So they have effectively donated wealth to themselves, getting a tax deduction for it, and guaranteed control of their wealth will remain in the family and pass from generation to generation tax free.
> 
> The Rockefeller family has set up over 2,000 such phony "charities" and distributed the stock they use to control their oil and banking monopolies among them.
> 
> If you really want to put the fear of God in the monopolists, nationalize all charities, that would give them a collective heart attack.
> Obama has suggested no such thing, so eliminating charitable deductions would only force the wealthy to pay their fair share of the tax burden thus reducing the tax burden on the middle class who would then have more money to donate to legitimate charities, so real charities would actually benefit.
Click to expand...


You are so knee deep in your own bullshit, you totalitarian Fucktard! LOL You are not supposed to drink the Kool-Aid yourself, but distribute it to the Proletarians. 
Totalitarian That You are 24/7, Cradle To Grave Control of our Lives  ain't happening! Sorry to burst your bubble. You should worry less about other peoples money and work on your own. Who the hell are you to decree what is fair. You talk about messiahs? Are the Duponts your next target? Were They within the Laws of the Land or not? We know the answer to that Fuck Head. Take your witch hunt somewhere else. You want Justice (No You Don't, You want Control), Disband all unions. Value for Value, starting now. The fact is you will lose. Only by manipulation and schemes, can you take the bread from those that have earned it, fill your face, and empower arbitrarily whom you fancy. Putz!

Anyone finding Violations of Law regarding Charities, please report them. Anyone undermining legitimate Charities, Fuck Off! Pussies that you are!


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> RUSH:  However, I did say find some way to do it other than giving it to Obama, 'cause I know he's going to eliminate the charitable deduction. He wants to wipe out individual charitable giving. * He wants the government to be the go-to person for all charities.  That's the only reason you wipe out the deduction for charitable contributions. *
> 
> Of Course, I Never Told Anyone Not to Donate to a Charitable Cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Charities are under big attack because of Obama. Don't forget that.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there you go again, mindlessly parroting the crapaganda of a pathological liar.
> 
> The charity deduction has been totally perverted by the wealthy tax dodgers. They set up phony "charitable" funds and foundations that THEY CONTROL and are used to dodge taxes and control their monopolies. To understand this you have to understand the subtle difference between OWNERSHIP and CONTROL!!! You pay taxes ONLY on what you own, and you can't legally own a monopoly, but you pay no taxes on what you control and there is no law against controlling a monopoly.
> 
> For example, The DuPonte's did not want to pay taxes on their home so they had their estate declared a historical site and set up a "charity" to maintain the historical site. The "charity" was set up where ONLY a member of the immediate DuPonte family could head the "charity" and the head of the "charity" lives in the historical house. They endow the "charity" with the stock of companies they control. So they have effectively donated wealth to themselves, getting a tax deduction for it, and guaranteed control of their wealth will remain in the family and pass from generation to generation tax free.
> 
> The Rockefeller family has set up over 2,000 such phony "charities" and distributed the stock they use to control their oil and banking monopolies among them.
> 
> If you really want to put the fear of God in the monopolists, nationalize all charities, that would give them a collective heart attack.
> Obama has suggested no such thing, so eliminating charitable deductions would only force the wealthy to pay their fair share of the tax burden thus reducing the tax burden on the middle class who would then have more money to donate to legitimate charities, so real charities would actually benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are so knee deep in your own bullshit, you totalitarian Fucktard!* LOL You are not supposed to drink the Kool-Aid yourself, but distribute it to the Proletarians.
> Totalitarian That You are 24/7, Cradle To Grave Control of our Lives  ain't happening! Sorry to burst your bubble. You should worry less about other peoples money and work on your own. Who the hell are you to decree what is fair. You talk about messiahs? Are the Duponts your next target? Were They within the Laws of the Land or not? We know the answer to that Fuck Head. Take your witch hunt somewhere else. You want Justice (No You Don't, You want Control), Disband all unions. Value for Value, starting now. The fact is you will lose. Only by manipulation and schemes, can you take the bread from those that have earned it, fill your face, and empower arbitrarily whom you fancy. Putz!
> 
> Anyone finding Violations of Law regarding Charities, please report them. Anyone undermining legitimate Charities, Fuck Off! Pussies that you are!
Click to expand...

Again, when confronted with facts that CON$ can't rebut, they immediately deflect with personal attacks.

Now when CON$ donate money to themselves through their phony "charities" they then claim to be the most generous people on Earth. There is no denying that charity deduction has been completely perverted by the tax dodgers.


----------



## Intense

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you go again, mindlessly parroting the crapaganda of a pathological liar.
> 
> The charity deduction has been totally perverted by the wealthy tax dodgers. They set up phony "charitable" funds and foundations that THEY CONTROL and are used to dodge taxes and control their monopolies. To understand this you have to understand the subtle difference between OWNERSHIP and CONTROL!!! You pay taxes ONLY on what you own, and you can't legally own a monopoly, but you pay no taxes on what you control and there is no law against controlling a monopoly.
> 
> For example, The DuPonte's did not want to pay taxes on their home so they had their estate declared a historical site and set up a "charity" to maintain the historical site. The "charity" was set up where ONLY a member of the immediate DuPonte family could head the "charity" and the head of the "charity" lives in the historical house. They endow the "charity" with the stock of companies they control. So they have effectively donated wealth to themselves, getting a tax deduction for it, and guaranteed control of their wealth will remain in the family and pass from generation to generation tax free.
> 
> The Rockefeller family has set up over 2,000 such phony "charities" and distributed the stock they use to control their oil and banking monopolies among them.
> 
> If you really want to put the fear of God in the monopolists, nationalize all charities, that would give them a collective heart attack.
> Obama has suggested no such thing, so eliminating charitable deductions would only force the wealthy to pay their fair share of the tax burden thus reducing the tax burden on the middle class who would then have more money to donate to legitimate charities, so real charities would actually benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are so knee deep in your own bullshit, you totalitarian Fucktard!* LOL You are not supposed to drink the Kool-Aid yourself, but distribute it to the Proletarians.
> Totalitarian That You are 24/7, Cradle To Grave Control of our Lives  ain't happening! Sorry to burst your bubble. You should worry less about other peoples money and work on your own. Who the hell are you to decree what is fair. You talk about messiahs? Are the Duponts your next target? Were They within the Laws of the Land or not? We know the answer to that Fuck Head. Take your witch hunt somewhere else. You want Justice (No You Don't, You want Control), Disband all unions. Value for Value, starting now. The fact is you will lose. Only by manipulation and schemes, can you take the bread from those that have earned it, fill your face, and empower arbitrarily whom you fancy. Putz!
> 
> Anyone finding Violations of Law regarding Charities, please report them. Anyone undermining legitimate Charities, Fuck Off! Pussies that you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, when confronted with facts that CON$ can't rebut, they immediately deflect with personal attacks.
> 
> Now when CON$ donate money to themselves through their phony "charities" they then claim to be the most generous people on Earth. There is no denying that charity deduction has been completely perverted by the tax dodgers.
Click to expand...


Again off you go into alternate reality. You are misguided and misinformed, that is just sad.  Bad Facts, Bad Math, utterly absurd claims, and here we are again saving the day while the  likes of you discredit us in every way. You are a punk. You are a living False Propaganda Machine, Comrade Proletarian. You are retarded in every way.


----------



## Intense

AmeriCares Emergency Airlift Lands in Haiti







Plane arrives carrying over $6 million worth of medicines and supplies
January 18, 2010  

A man carries an injured person along a destroyed area after a major earthquake hit the Haitian capital Port-au-Prince. Photo:REUTERS/Jorge Silva, courtesy of Reuters AlertNet - Homepage 
AmeriCares first emergency airlift carrying over $6 million worth of critically needed medical aid for Haiti earthquake survivors has arrived in Port-au-Prince. Help Support AmeriCares >>

The airlift, which touched down at 8:30 p.m. Sunday night, includes antibiotics that fight infections and pain medicines for survivors with broken bones, as well as other critically needed relief supplies.  AmeriCares initially planned to deliver $5 million worth of aid, but due to the immense outpouring of donations, another $1 million of aid was added prior to takeoff.  The AmeriCares emergency response team in Haiti is working to quickly distribute the medicines and supplies to hospitals and health clinics treating the injured.

"It's such a rewarding feeling to know these lifesaving medicines are in Port-au-Prince and ready to be delivered to medical facilities crowded with patients awaiting treatment," said AmeriCares Chief of Staff Carol Shattuck, who accompanied the airlift.  "This is the first of many AmeriCares deliveries to help the people of Haiti recover from this tragedy.  We have committed $15 million worth of aid, and AmeriCares will be delivering more desperately needed medicines, bottled water and nutritional supplements in the days, weeks and months ahead."

AmeriCares also airlifted medicines and supplies into the Dominican Republic today to truck into Haiti, as well as deliver to hospitals treating Haitian earthquake survivors crossing the border for treatment. 


AmeriCares has been providing humanitarian aid to Haiti since 1984, partnering with local health care organizations throughout the country. Over the years, we have delivered more than $145 million worth of medical aid and humanitarian relief to Haiti. AmeriCares helps partners serve more patients and avoid running out of basic medicines and medical supplies with regular shipments throughout the year.

For over 25 years, AmeriCares has responded with emergency relief and lifesaving aid to catastrophic disasters around the world that have affected millions of families including: Hurricane Katrina in the U.S., typhoons in the Philippines, the tsunami in Southeast Asia, earthquakes in China and Peru, and deadly cholera outbreaks in Zimbabwe. 

Your gift to the Haiti Emergency Relief Fund will help with our lifesaving response to this deadly disaster.
AmeriCares Emergency Airlift Lands in Haiti


----------



## Intense

Financial Information



AmeriCares has a longstanding commitment to fiscal responsibility and has again received the highest ratings from Charity Navigator for our efficiency and program capacity. These ratings reflect the fact that more than 99% of our total expenses directly support programs and relief for people in need, and less than 1% represent administrative costs. In addition, we meet or exceed the standards of charity accountability set by the BBB Wise Giving Alliance.  

 How We Use Our Resources

  In fiscal year 2009, every $100 donated enabled AmeriCares to deliver more than $3,500 in humanitarian aid. That includes everything from medicines like antibiotics and analgesics to medical supplies like bandages, syringes and nutritional supplements.

Since 1982, AmeriCares has extended its global reach to more than 137 countries and have delivered more than  $9 Billion  of aid. 


Annual Reports 

2009 Annual Report 
2009 Full Financials to the Annual Report  


990s

2008 AmeriCares Foundation IRS Form 990 
2008 AmeriCares CampAmeriKids IRS Form 990 
2008 AmeriCares Free Clinics IRS Form 990  

Financial Information


----------



## Intense

A Brief History of the American Red Cross

Clara Barton and a circle of acquaintances founded the American Red Cross in Washington, D.C. on May 21, 1881. Barton first heard of the Swiss-inspired international Red Cross network while visiting Europe following the Civil War. Returning home, she campaigned for an American Red Cross society and for ratification of the Geneva Convention protecting the war-injured, which the United States ratified in 1882.


Clara BartonBarton headed the Red Cross for 23 years, during which time it conducted its first domestic and overseas disaster relief efforts, aided the United States military during the Spanish-American War, and campaigned successfully for the inclusion of peacetime relief work as part of the International Red Cross Movement-the so-called "American Amendment" that initially met with some resistance in Europe.

The Red Cross received its first congressional charter in 1900 and a second in 1905, the year after Barton resigned from the organization. This charter-which remains in effect today-sets forth the purposes of the organization that include giving relief to and serving as a medium of communication between members of the American armed forces and their families and providing national and international disaster relief and mitigation.

Prior to the First World War, the Red Cross introduced its first aid, water safety, and public health nursing programs. With the outbreak of war, the organization experienced phenomenal growth. The number of local chapters jumped from 107 in 1914 to 3,864 in 1918 and membership grew from 17,000 to more than 20 million adult and 11 million Junior Red Cross members. The public contributed $400 million in funds and material to support Red Cross programs, including those for American and Allied forces and civilian refugees. The Red Cross staffed hospitals and ambulance companies and recruited 20,000 registered nurses to serve the military. Additional Red Cross nurses came forward to combat the worldwide influenza epidemic of 1918.

After the war, the Red Cross focused on service to veterans and enhanced its programs in safety training, accident prevention, home care for the sick and nutrition education. It also provided relief for victims of such major disasters as the Mississippi River floods in 1927 and severe drought and the Depression during the 1930s.

The Second World War called upon the Red Cross to provide extensive services once again to the U.S. military, Allies, and civilian war victims. It enrolled more than 104,000 nurses for military service, prepared 27 million packages for American and Allied prisoners of war, and shipped more than 300,000 tons of supplies overseas. At the military's request, the Red Cross also initiated a national blood program that collected 13.3 million pints of blood for use by the armed forces.

After World War II, the Red Cross introduced the first nationwide civilian blood program that now supplies nearly 50 percent of the blood and blood products in this country. The Red Cross expanded its role in biomedical research and entered the new field of human tissue banking and distribution. During the 1990s, it engineered a massive modernization of its blood services operations to improve the safety of its blood products. It continued to provide services to members of the armed forces and their families, including during the Korean, Vietnam, and Gulf wars. The Red Cross also expanded its services into such fields as civil defense, CPR/AED training, HIV/AIDS education, and the provision of emotional care and support to disaster victims and their survivors. It helped the federal government form the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) and serves as its principal supplier of mass care in federally declared disasters.

While closely associated with the federal government in the promotion of its objectives, the Red Cross is an independent, volunteer-led organization, financially supported by voluntary public contributions and cost-reimbursement charges. A 50-member, all volunteer Board of Governors leads the organization. The president of the United States, who is honorary chairman of the Red Cross, appoints eight governors, including the chairman of the board. The chairman nominates and the board elects the president of the Red Cross who is responsible for carrying into effect the policies and programs of the board. The American Red Cross works closely with the International Committee of the Red Cross on matters of international conflict and social, political, and military unrest. As a member of the International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies, which it helped found in 1919, the American Red Cross joins more than 175 other national societies in bringing aid to victims of disasters throughout the world.

Red Cross History


----------



## Intense

Generosity Flooding in for Haiti Relief Support18th January 2010 written by Laura 
To date more than $3.5 million has been raised for Haiti relief through benefits or planned fundraisers held by local Salvation Army units! Even The Salvation Army&#8217;s famous Christmas Red Kettles are making a comeback, showing up Sunday during the Minnesota Vikings-Dallas Cowboys playoff game.

In addition, this past week more than 5,000 volunteers in El Dorado, Kansas helped pack one million meals for delivery to Haiti, courtesy of Numana Inc. (Numana :: Saving the Starving). By next week, The Salvation Army expects to have a total of two million meals packed and delivered to Haiti.

In a press statement, Salvation Army Officer Lt. Col. Starrett said, &#8220;The American public has stepped up in a big way to support the people of Haiti and we want to thank everyone for their generosity. We have been awed by the number of people calling and reaching out to us wanting to help and we are praying for all those who are suffering.&#8221;

To echo Lt. Col. Starrett, thank you to everyone for your incredible generosity! We have been overwhelmed with responses from Americans and people across the world wanting to know how to help.

The Salvation Army&#8217;s most crucial need is monetary funds to continue their relief efforts. Donors may contribute $10 via their phone bill by text messaging the word &#8220;HAITI&#8221; to 52000, and confirming the donation with the word, &#8220;Yes.&#8221;  Donors can also give via www.salvationarmyusa.org, 1-800-SAL-ARMY and through the mail at: The Salvation Army World Service Office, International Disaster Relief Fund, P.O. Box 630728, Baltimore, MD 21263-0728 with designation &#8220;Haiti Earthquake.&#8221;

Tags: Disaster Relief, Earthquake, Haiti 

» Blog Archive » Generosity Flooding in for Haiti Relief Support

Salvation Army Annual Report


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You are so knee deep in your own bullshit, you totalitarian Fucktard!* LOL You are not supposed to drink the Kool-Aid yourself, but distribute it to the Proletarians.
> Totalitarian That You are 24/7, Cradle To Grave Control of our Lives  ain't happening! Sorry to burst your bubble. You should worry less about other peoples money and work on your own. Who the hell are you to decree what is fair. You talk about messiahs? Are the Duponts your next target? Were They within the Laws of the Land or not? We know the answer to that Fuck Head. Take your witch hunt somewhere else. You want Justice (No You Don't, You want Control), Disband all unions. Value for Value, starting now. The fact is you will lose. Only by manipulation and schemes, can you take the bread from those that have earned it, fill your face, and empower arbitrarily whom you fancy. Putz!
> 
> Anyone finding Violations of Law regarding Charities, please report them. Anyone undermining legitimate Charities, Fuck Off! Pussies that you are!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, when confronted with facts that CON$ can't rebut, they immediately deflect with personal attacks.
> 
> Now when CON$ donate money to themselves through their phony "charities" they then claim to be the most generous people on Earth. There is no denying that charity deduction has been completely perverted by the tax dodgers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again off you go into alternate reality. You are misguided and misinformed, that is just sad.  Bad Facts, Bad Math, utterly absurd claims, and here we are again saving the day while the  likes of you discredit us in every way.* You are a punk*. You are a living False Propaganda Machine, Comrade Proletarian.* You are retarded in every way.*
Click to expand...

As I said, when CON$ can't rebut the facts they spew the hateful personal attacks.
Thank you.


----------



## Rinata

Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti?? All that site does is take you directly to redcross.org and that's where I made my first contribution. I cannot believe that people would not contribute in this way because Rush isn't sure the money will be used for the victims.

I received an email today asking that I make a contribution to:

Clinton Bush Haiti Fund  |  Home

So I sent my second contribution there. I sure hope I don't have to worry about my money going to Haiti. Do you think it will?? Is it safe??? Maybe Intense can check it out for me. Or should I just write to Rush and ask him???


----------



## edthecynic

Rinata said:


> *Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti?? All that site does is take you directly to redcross.org* and that's where I made my first contribution. I cannot believe that people would not contribute in this way because Rush isn't sure the money will be used for the victims.
> 
> I received an email today asking that I make a contribution to:
> 
> Clinton Bush Haiti Fund**|**Home
> 
> So I sent my second contribution there. I sure hope I don't have to worry about my money going to Haiti. Do you think it will?? Is it safe??? Maybe Intense can check it out for me. Or should I just write to Rush and ask him???
> 
> View attachment 9241


CON$ are stupid enough to religiously believe every lie he tells even after they have been shown that whitehouse.gov links them directly with the Red Cross.

The America hating liar was STILL lying about it today saying that only $.30 of every $1.00 donated through whitehouse.gov will go to Haiti.


----------



## Rinata

edthecynic said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti?? All that site does is take you directly to redcross.org* and that's where I made my first contribution. I cannot believe that people would not contribute in this way because Rush isn't sure the money will be used for the victims.
> 
> I received an email today asking that I make a contribution to:
> 
> Clinton Bush Haiti Fund**|**Home
> 
> So I sent my second contribution there. I sure hope I don't have to worry about my money going to Haiti. Do you think it will?? Is it safe??? Maybe Intense can check it out for me. Or should I just write to Rush and ask him???
> 
> View attachment 9241
> 
> 
> 
> CON$ are stupid enough to religiously believe every lie he tells even after they have been shown that whitehouse.gov links them directly with the Red Cross.
> 
> The America hating liar was STILL lying about it today saying that only $.30 of every $1.00 donated through whitehouse.gov will go to Haiti.
Click to expand...


Don't his faithful followers ask for proof?? He can just make any outrageous statement, without backing it up, and they believe him. The Republicans are really digging their own grave, I swear. It's like none of them think for themselves. They listen to a select few of ther right wings nuts and that's good enough for them. I know that from just being on this site. It's pitiful.


----------



## edthecynic

Rinata said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti?? All that site does is take you directly to redcross.org* and that's where I made my first contribution. I cannot believe that people would not contribute in this way because Rush isn't sure the money will be used for the victims.
> 
> I received an email today asking that I make a contribution to:
> 
> Clinton Bush Haiti Fund**|**Home
> 
> So I sent my second contribution there. I sure hope I don't have to worry about my money going to Haiti. Do you think it will?? Is it safe??? Maybe Intense can check it out for me. Or should I just write to Rush and ask him???
> 
> View attachment 9241
> 
> 
> 
> CON$ are stupid enough to religiously believe every lie he tells even after they have been shown that whitehouse.gov links them directly with the Red Cross.
> 
> The America hating liar was STILL lying about it today saying that only $.30 of every $1.00 donated through whitehouse.gov will go to Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't his faithful followers ask for proof?? He can just make any outrageous statement, without backing it up, and they believe him. The Republicans are really digging their own grave, I swear. It's like none of them think for themselves. They listen to a select few of ther right wings nuts and that's good enough for them. I know that from just being on this site. It's pitiful.
Click to expand...

No only do his brainwashed followers not ask for proof, if you show them the proof he's lying they still defend him and attack you.


----------



## bodecea

Rinata said:


> Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti?? All that site does is take you directly to redcross.org and that's where I made my first contribution. I cannot believe that people would not contribute in this way because Rush isn't sure the money will be used for the victims.
> 
> I received an email today asking that I make a contribution to:
> 
> Clinton Bush Haiti Fund**|**Home
> 
> So I sent my second contribution there. I sure hope I don't have to worry about my money going to Haiti. Do you think it will?? Is it safe??? Maybe Intense can check it out for me. Or should I just write to Rush and ask him???
> 
> View attachment 9241



It's safer going there than sending it to Rush who will just use it for oxycontin and viagra.


----------



## Rinata

edthecynic said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> CON$ are stupid enough to religiously believe every lie he tells even after they have been shown that whitehouse.gov links them directly with the Red Cross.
> 
> The America hating liar was STILL lying about it today saying that only $.30 of every $1.00 donated through whitehouse.gov will go to Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't his faithful followers ask for proof?? He can just make any outrageous statement, without backing it up, and they believe him. The Republicans are really digging their own grave, I swear. It's like none of them think for themselves. They listen to a select few of ther right wings nuts and that's good enough for them. I know that from just being on this site. It's pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No only do his brainwashed followers not ask for proof, if you show them the proof he's lying they still defend him and attack you.
Click to expand...


I wish I had a dollar for every single time I had the F-bomb dropped on me. I'd be rich. But they have no other defense, so it's cool.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Rinata said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti?? All that site does is take you directly to redcross.org* and that's where I made my first contribution. I cannot believe that people would not contribute in this way because Rush isn't sure the money will be used for the victims.
> 
> I received an email today asking that I make a contribution to:
> 
> Clinton Bush Haiti Fund**|**Home
> 
> So I sent my second contribution there. I sure hope I don't have to worry about my money going to Haiti. Do you think it will?? Is it safe??? Maybe Intense can check it out for me. Or should I just write to Rush and ask him???
> 
> View attachment 9241
> 
> 
> 
> CON$ are stupid enough to religiously believe every lie he tells even after they have been shown that whitehouse.gov links them directly with the Red Cross.
> 
> The America hating liar was STILL lying about it today saying that only $.30 of every $1.00 donated through whitehouse.gov will go to Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't his faithful followers ask for proof?? He can just make any outrageous statement, without backing it up, and they believe him. The Republicans are really digging their own grave, I swear. It's like none of them think for themselves. They listen to a select few of ther right wings nuts and that's good enough for them. I know that from just being on this site. It's pitiful.
Click to expand...


I find it funny that the only people I see quoting Rush is liberals. Then they have the audacity to wonder why conservatives listen to him. Here's a bit of news for you, not all conservatives listen to Rush and I'd argue that just as many, if not more, liberals listen to him than conservatives. Personally I have never listened to him, Beck or Hannity with the exception of the clips I've seen in this forum.


----------



## sitarro

Watch for the thousands of surely diseased Haitian refugees that will be brought to a neighborhood near you. More useless immigrants that won't bother to learn English or a trade. Hopefully they will be shipped up the North East Coast where I'm sure they will be welcomed by the oh so very progressives as fashionable pets. 

Where is the rest of the world, the ones that claimed we were so wrong going into Iraq to save the people who were dying under Saddam's brutal reign? These same assholes are not doing shit, the United States, as usual, is doing most of the major lifting. Where is China, the pissant Euro trash, that little fat ass Chavez, Iran or any of the dickheads with all of the oil money in the middle east? What is the holier than though Canadians doing?

We are getting screwed again, spending good money to save those that are only good at overpopulating their shit country. Send money, fuck that! Go buy canned goods and water if you want to contribute, fuck sending cash.


----------



## NYcarbineer

edthecynic said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti?? All that site does is take you directly to redcross.org* and that's where I made my first contribution. I cannot believe that people would not contribute in this way because Rush isn't sure the money will be used for the victims.
> 
> I received an email today asking that I make a contribution to:
> 
> Clinton Bush Haiti Fund**|**Home
> 
> So I sent my second contribution there. I sure hope I don't have to worry about my money going to Haiti. Do you think it will?? Is it safe??? Maybe Intense can check it out for me. Or should I just write to Rush and ask him???
> 
> View attachment 9241
> 
> 
> 
> CON$ are stupid enough to religiously believe every lie he tells even after they have been shown that whitehouse.gov links them directly with the Red Cross.
> 
> The America hating liar was STILL lying about it today saying that only $.30 of every $1.00 donated through whitehouse.gov will go to Haiti.
Click to expand...


What a fucking retard he is.  The whitehouse.gov link takes you to the Red Cross link.  Why can't conservatives throw this imbecile overboard?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Lonestar_logic said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> CON$ are stupid enough to religiously believe every lie he tells even after they have been shown that whitehouse.gov links them directly with the Red Cross.
> 
> The America hating liar was STILL lying about it today saying that only $.30 of every $1.00 donated through whitehouse.gov will go to Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't his faithful followers ask for proof?? He can just make any outrageous statement, without backing it up, and they believe him. The Republicans are really digging their own grave, I swear. It's like none of them think for themselves. They listen to a select few of ther right wings nuts and that's good enough for them. I know that from just being on this site. It's pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it funny that the only people I see quoting Rush is liberals. Then they have the audacity to wonder why conservatives listen to him. Here's a bit of news for you, not all conservatives listen to Rush and I'd argue that just as many, if not more, liberals listen to him than conservatives. Personally I have never listened to him, Beck or Hannity with the exception of the clips I've seen in this forum.
Click to expand...


I'm amazed how a guy who's supposed to have 14 million listeners seems to have fewer listeners than not among conservatives who post on political forums.


----------



## edthecynic

Lonestar_logic said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> CON$ are stupid enough to religiously believe every lie he tells even after they have been shown that whitehouse.gov links them directly with the Red Cross.
> 
> The America hating liar was STILL lying about it today saying that only $.30 of every $1.00 donated through whitehouse.gov will go to Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't his faithful followers ask for proof?? He can just make any outrageous statement, without backing it up, and they believe him. The Republicans are really digging their own grave, I swear. It's like none of them think for themselves. They listen to a select few of ther right wings nuts and that's good enough for them. I know that from just being on this site. It's pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it funny that *the only people I see* quoting Rush is liberals. Then they have the audacity to wonder why conservatives listen to him. Here's a bit of news for you, not all conservatives listen to Rush and* I'd argue that just as many, if not more, liberals listen to him than conservatives.* Personally I have never listened to him, Beck or Hannity with the exception of the clips I've seen in this forum.
Click to expand...

That's because you see ONLY what you want to see. There are a number of CON$ who cut and paste his rants on this messageboard habitually and many more who parrot his talking points. All you have to do is compare the threads posted here each day with the topics on his website each day and you will see they match.

If half or more listeners are Libs, why do so few get past the call screener if Stuttering LimpBoy is not lying as usual when he claims Libs who call get moved to the front of the queue?

October 11, 2007
RUSH:  Thirty percent of the people that heard my show hate my guts.


----------



## Intense

Rinata said:


> Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti?? All that site does is take you directly to redcross.org and that's where I made my first contribution. I cannot believe that people would not contribute in this way because Rush isn't sure the money will be used for the victims.
> 
> I received an email today asking that I make a contribution to:
> 
> Clinton Bush Haiti Fund**|**Home
> 
> So I sent my second contribution there. I sure hope I don't have to worry about my money going to Haiti. Do you think it will?? Is it safe??? Maybe Intense can check it out for me. Or should I just write to Rush and ask him???
> 
> View attachment 9241



*Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti??*

No! Not At All!!! Obama wants to take credit from the Links embedded code, for the Donations through that link. Sorry man, but the Spin Doctors have few rules or ethics. The Charities are NON Political, They are being exploited. Obama did it, Rush did it, many did it. Best to go directly to the Charity Home Page on Your Own and not end up on some Spam List.


----------



## Intense

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't his faithful followers ask for proof?? He can just make any outrageous statement, without backing it up, and they believe him. The Republicans are really digging their own grave, I swear. It's like none of them think for themselves. They listen to a select few of ther right wings nuts and that's good enough for them. I know that from just being on this site. It's pitiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that *the only people I see* quoting Rush is liberals. Then they have the audacity to wonder why conservatives listen to him. Here's a bit of news for you, not all conservatives listen to Rush and* I'd argue that just as many, if not more, liberals listen to him than conservatives.* Personally I have never listened to him, Beck or Hannity with the exception of the clips I've seen in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because you see ONLY what you want to see. There are a number of CON$ who cut and paste his rants on this messageboard habitually and many more who parrot his talking points. All you have to do is compare the threads posted here each day with the topics on his website each day and you will see they match.
> 
> If half or more listeners are Libs, why do so few get past the call screener if Stuttering LimpBoy is not lying as usual when he claims Libs who call get moved to the front of the queue?
> 
> October 11, 2007
> RUSH:  Thirty percent of the people that heard my show hate my guts.
Click to expand...


So, Cutting and Pasting unedited Rush quotes in full context is a no no, but cutting and pasting from Rush Hate Sites is okay? What is up with that? Rush's words have no meaning until you are done with editing? LOL. All the lies coming from the DNC and We are not to worry because we have you to clarify and season. I think that you are the limp boy.  Rush is Number One in Talk Radio. Live with it. Why not call in yourself???


----------



## Intense

Relief Continues Despite Obstacles
Thousands in Port au Prince receive CRS help amid destruction that complicates an already massive humanitarian crisis.
Author: Michael Hill






Catholic Relief Services workers unload ready-to-eat meals at a site for displaced Haitians in the Delmas neighborhood of Port-au-Prince. Despite massive logistical problems caused by the quake, CRS is able to get help to desperate Haitians in the capital city. Photo courtesy of Caritas.
Catholic Relief Services staff was working to unload a ship filled with food aid, a rare sight in Port-au-Prince, and helped get a hospital up and running as they struggled to overcome myriad logistical difficulties to get aid to the Haitian people.

"It may look to many in the rest of the world that those in need are not receiving any aid, but actually thousands here in Port-au-Prince have gotten help," says Karel Zelenka, CRS country representative. "It must be understood that the apocalypse occurred in a place where there was hardly any infrastructure before &#8211; hence the huge logistical challenges.


"Whatever those challenges, we know that the destruction of this earthquake was so vast that even if thousands have gotten help, many, many more need assistance," he said. "We are all working hard to see that they get it."

CRS, which has committed at least $25 million for relief and recovery in Haiti, has received $13.1 million in cash donations and commitments thus far.

On the ground CRS is working with partners from Caritas, the international Catholic aid network, to coordinate their aid response. The agency is also joining most aid groups in working with the United Nations as it becomes functional following the destruction of its Haiti headquarters and the death of many of its workers in the 7.0 magnitude quake.

At the heavily damaged port in Port-au-Prince, a ship carrying 1,500 metric tons of supplies from USAID Food for Peace docked in the one operational berth. CRS personnel worked to offload the containers as they planned for a secure and orderly distribution.

"Finding suitable distribution points is a big challenge because you have crowd control issues when a big crowd arrives," says Donal Reilly, deputy director of the emergency response team for CRS. "When we've got so little to give compared to the needs, it's difficult, as you may not have enough for everyone."

At the St. Francois de Sales hospital&#8212;which has been working with CRS as part of the AIDSRelief consortium&#8212;CRS delivered enough medical and food supplies to allow the doctors there to perform their first operation since the earthquake. Though the surgery was conducted in a habitable building of the hospital, CRS staff say the facility is about 70 percent destroyed and will need a long-term reconstruction.

CRS has formed six medical teams&#8212;each consisting of a medical doctor and a nurse&#8212;to provide primary care at several sites where people have gone for shelter. At one site, an AIDSRelief doctor began providing care on his own. When CRS staff discovered this, they made plans to get him medical supplies. 
CRS trucks coming from Santo Domingo in the Dominican Republican brought in enough food for 2,500 people for several days as well as hygiene kits and plastic sheeting for shelter. CRS has been distributing such materials at several informal camps and other places where the homeless gathered after the earthquake.

Michael Hill is CRS' communications officer for sub-Saharan Africa. He is based at the agency's headquarters in Baltimore.

Catholic Relief Services


----------



## Intense

Gosh, all of these twisted and perverted Charities that are just screwing us all over. I propose that we stop this craziness immediately  and hand over all of our donations directly to *edthecynic* instead. He just seems to have it more together than all the rest of us. I am so sorry for having ever ever doubted you Sire!!!    Ring!!! Ring!!! Time to wake up now Skippy!!!


----------



## Rinata

Lonestar_logic said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> CON$ are stupid enough to religiously believe every lie he tells even after they have been shown that whitehouse.gov links them directly with the Red Cross.
> 
> The America hating liar was STILL lying about it today saying that only $.30 of every $1.00 donated through whitehouse.gov will go to Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't his faithful followers ask for proof?? He can just make any outrageous statement, without backing it up, and they believe him. The Republicans are really digging their own grave, I swear. It's like none of them think for themselves. They listen to a select few of ther right wings nuts and that's good enough for them. I know that from just being on this site. It's pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it funny that the only people I see quoting Rush is liberals. Then they have the audacity to wonder why conservatives listen to him. Here's a bit of news for you, not all conservatives listen to Rush and I'd argue that just as many, if not more, liberals listen to him than conservatives. Personally I have never listened to him, Beck or Hannity with the exception of the clips I've seen in this forum.
Click to expand...


Why are you being so defensive??? Conservatives love to brag about how great Rush's ratings are and now you're trying to say the majority of his listeners are libs?? 

Yeah, okay.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Intense said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti?? All that site does is take you directly to redcross.org and that's where I made my first contribution. I cannot believe that people would not contribute in this way because Rush isn't sure the money will be used for the victims.
> 
> I received an email today asking that I make a contribution to:
> 
> Clinton Bush Haiti Fund**|**Home
> 
> So I sent my second contribution there. I sure hope I don't have to worry about my money going to Haiti. Do you think it will?? Is it safe??? Maybe Intense can check it out for me. Or should I just write to Rush and ask him???
> 
> View attachment 9241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti??*
> 
> No! Not At All!!! Obama wants to take credit from the Links embedded code, for the Donations through that link. Sorry man, but the Spin Doctors have few rules or ethics. The Charities are NON Political, They are being exploited. Obama did it, Rush did it, many did it. Best to go directly to the Charity Home Page on Your Own and not end up on some Spam List.
Click to expand...


So your opinion is that it is wrong for whitehouse.gov to have a link to the Red Cross on the front page of the website?

Why? exactly


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Rinata said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't his faithful followers ask for proof?? He can just make any outrageous statement, without backing it up, and they believe him. The Republicans are really digging their own grave, I swear. It's like none of them think for themselves. They listen to a select few of ther right wings nuts and that's good enough for them. I know that from just being on this site. It's pitiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that the only people I see quoting Rush is liberals. Then they have the audacity to wonder why conservatives listen to him. Here's a bit of news for you, not all conservatives listen to Rush and I'd argue that just as many, if not more, liberals listen to him than conservatives. Personally I have never listened to him, Beck or Hannity with the exception of the clips I've seen in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you being so defensive??? Conservatives love to brag about how great Rush's ratings are and now you're trying to say the majority of his listeners are libs??
> 
> Yeah, okay.
Click to expand...


Defensive? Not me, I could care less about Rush, the point I was making is that I see more liberals than conservatives posting quotes from Rush. Usually the quotes are taken out of context, but that's expected from liberals. IMO liberals aren't capable of independent thought.


----------



## noose4

Rinata said:


> Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti?? All that site does is take you directly to redcross.org and that's where I made my first contribution. I cannot believe that people would not contribute in this way because Rush isn't sure the money will be used for the victims.



Well duhhh!!! If you are listening to Rush and taking the garbage he spews seriously you probably aren't amongst the brightest of the bright and are probably quite gullible.


----------



## Intense

NYcarbineer said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti?? All that site does is take you directly to redcross.org and that's where I made my first contribution. I cannot believe that people would not contribute in this way because Rush isn't sure the money will be used for the victims.
> 
> I received an email today asking that I make a contribution to:
> 
> Clinton Bush Haiti Fund**|**Home
> 
> So I sent my second contribution there. I sure hope I don't have to worry about my money going to Haiti. Do you think it will?? Is it safe??? Maybe Intense can check it out for me. Or should I just write to Rush and ask him???
> 
> View attachment 9241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti??*
> 
> No! Not At All!!! Obama wants to take credit from the Links embedded code, for the Donations through that link. Sorry man, but the Spin Doctors have few rules or ethics. The Charities are NON Political, They are being exploited. Obama did it, Rush did it, many did it. Best to go directly to the Charity Home Page on Your Own and not end up on some Spam List.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your opinion is that it is wrong for whitehouse.gov to have a link to the Red Cross on the front page of the website?
> 
> Why? exactly
Click to expand...


No, it is not wrong. It is not wrong for Rush either. It is wrong to compel People to go through the White House link. The solicitation competes with the source. It also adds to the cost of processing, it also feeds more information mining. The links I posted are clean links. Zero Tracking. That is always the best way to donate. Know Your Charity. Know Your Direct Links. No Affiliates.


----------



## Intense

noose4 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti?? All that site does is take you directly to redcross.org and that's where I made my first contribution. I cannot believe that people would not contribute in this way because Rush isn't sure the money will be used for the victims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well duhhh!!! If you are listening to Rush and taking the garbage he spews seriously you probably aren't amongst the brightest of the bright and are probably quite gullible.
Click to expand...


Let me see... Making false determinations.... profiling.... making false assumptions......


----------



## noose4

Intense said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti?? All that site does is take you directly to redcross.org and that's where I made my first contribution. I cannot believe that people would not contribute in this way because Rush isn't sure the money will be used for the victims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well duhhh!!! If you are listening to Rush and taking the garbage he spews seriously you probably aren't amongst the brightest of the bright and are probably quite gullible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me see... Making false determinations.... profiling.... making false assumptions......
Click to expand...


Nothing false about my characterization of dittoheads.


----------



## Misty

Haiti needs bonesaws more than anything right now

they are using hacksaws. No joke.


----------



## Misty

Silkcity19 said:


> Haiti Earthquake Relief | The White House
> 
> Now you people dont trust the American red cross



I don't trust ANY charity organizations


----------



## Intense

noose4 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well duhhh!!! If you are listening to Rush and taking the garbage he spews seriously you probably aren't amongst the brightest of the bright and are probably quite gullible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see... Making false determinations.... profiling.... making false assumptions......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing false about my characterization of dittoheads.
Click to expand...


That is what both characterizes You as a Liar and discredits You. If You were capable of thinking about the Statement honestly, You'd see the bias, the prejudice, the small mindedness. You polarize for profit, with no regard for the truth. The end does not justify the means.


----------



## noose4

Intense said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see... Making false determinations.... profiling.... making false assumptions......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing false about my characterization of dittoheads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what both characterizes You as a Liar and discredits You. If You were capable of thinking about the Statement honestly, You'd see the bias, the prejudice, the small mindedness. You polarize for profit, with no regard for the truth. The end does not justify the means.
Click to expand...


Looks like somebody got their marching orders from rush today!!!!


----------



## Intense

Misty said:


> Haiti needs bonesaws more than anything right now
> 
> they are using hacksaws. No joke.



Haiti needs the type of field hospitals for Surgery that only the Military can provide, right now anyway.

Haiti needs Heavy Construction Equipment. 

Haiti needs clear roads, bucket brigades, food, shelter, water, supplies. 

Haiti needs to be able to get People both in and out by Air Land, and Sea.  

This is not the time to trash the Charities, it is hurtful to the preservation of Human Life. 

We were slow out of the gate, yet lessons truly learned will still make a difference, both now and in the future.

Watched Anderson Cooper last night. Good Job!!!


----------



## Rinata

noose4 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti?? All that site does is take you directly to redcross.org and that's where I made my first contribution. I cannot believe that people would not contribute in this way because Rush isn't sure the money will be used for the victims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well duhhh!!! If you are listening to Rush and taking the garbage he spews seriously you probably aren't amongst the brightest of the bright and are probably quite gullible.
Click to expand...


Very good!!! The rest of your baghead friends would be proud. But don't play your games with me. 

So now you're trying to say that Rush is just like a comic??? And we shouldn't take him seriously?? You're an idiot to try to push that garbage.

And let me tell you something. I am not the least bit gullible and I am brighter on my worst day than you will ever be on your best day. And you'd better believe it!!


----------



## Intense

noose4 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing false about my characterization of dittoheads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what both characterizes You as a Liar and discredits You. If You were capable of thinking about the Statement honestly, You'd see the bias, the prejudice, the small mindedness. You polarize for profit, with no regard for the truth. The end does not justify the means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like somebody got their marching orders from rush today!!!!
Click to expand...


NY1, CBS, NBC, ABC, CW11, FOX, FOX Business, FOX News, CNN, Glen Beck, Rush, Dennis Miller, Dennis Prager, Mark Levin, Mike Savage, Hannity, Lou Dobbs, Malzberg, Gretta, Rivera, whats his name... O'Reilly.... thats it, to name a few. Most Days.


----------



## noose4

Rinata said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people actually believe that if you use Whitehouse.gov that the money will not be used for Haiti?? All that site does is take you directly to redcross.org and that's where I made my first contribution. I cannot believe that people would not contribute in this way because Rush isn't sure the money will be used for the victims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well duhhh!!! If you are listening to Rush and taking the garbage he spews seriously you probably aren't amongst the brightest of the bright and are probably quite gullible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very good!!! The rest of your baghead friends would be proud. But don't play your games with me.
> 
> So now you're trying to say that Rush is just like a comic??? And we shouldn't take him seriously?? You're an idiot to try to push that garbage.
> 
> And let me tell you something. I am not the least bit gullible and I am brighter on my worst day than you will ever be on your best day. And you'd better believe it!!
Click to expand...


Not if you listen to Rush you arent.


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that *the only people I see* quoting Rush is liberals. Then they have the audacity to wonder why conservatives listen to him. Here's a bit of news for you, not all conservatives listen to Rush and* I'd argue that just as many, if not more, liberals listen to him than conservatives.* Personally I have never listened to him, Beck or Hannity with the exception of the clips I've seen in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you see ONLY what you want to see. There are a number of CON$ who cut and paste his rants on this messageboard habitually and many more who parrot his talking points. All you have to do is compare the threads posted here each day with the topics on his website each day and you will see they match.
> 
> If half or more listeners are Libs, why do so few get past the call screener if Stuttering LimpBoy is not lying as usual when he claims Libs who call get moved to the front of the queue?
> 
> October 11, 2007
> RUSH:  Thirty percent of the people that heard my show hate my guts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Cutting and Pasting unedited Rush quotes in full context is a no no, but cutting and pasting from Rush Hate Sites is okay? What is up with that? Rush's words have no meaning until you are done with editing? LOL. All the lies coming from the DNC and We are not to worry because we have you to clarify and season. I think that you are the limp boy.  Rush is Number One in Talk Radio. Live with it. Why not call in yourself???
Click to expand...

See how CON$ can only debate their Straw Men! One CON$ervative falsely claims ONLY Libs quote Stuttering LimpBoy and half or more of his listeners are Libs, so I point out that many CON$ post his lying rants and then I post a quote where he says 30%, not 50+%, of his audience  are not CON$ and that is SPUN saying what CON$ do is a no no.

Then that is followed by the brainwashed template that the quotes I use come from Lib hate sites when a simple google search shows ONLY CON$ervative HATE sites use the same quotes. This illustrates how CON$ just parrot what they are told because they are tooooooooo stupid and LAZY to do a simple google search before they make a fool of themselves. 

For example, using the above quote I used. There are no Lib sites with that quote, only CON$ervative HATE sites like freerepublic and LimpBoy's own hate site.

" Thirty percent of the people that heard my show hate my guts." - Google Search


----------



## edthecynic

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> RUSH:  However, I did say find some way to do it other than giving it to Obama, 'cause I know he's going to eliminate the charitable deduction. He wants to wipe out individual charitable giving. * He wants the government to be the go-to person for all charities.  That's the only reason you wipe out the deduction for charitable contributions. *
> 
> Of Course, I Never Told Anyone Not to Donate to a Charitable Cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Charities are under big attack because of Obama. Don't forget that.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there you go again, mindlessly parroting the crapaganda of a pathological liar.
> 
> The charity deduction has been totally perverted by the wealthy tax dodgers. They set up phony "charitable" funds and foundations that THEY CONTROL and are used to dodge taxes and control their monopolies. To understand this you have to understand the subtle difference between OWNERSHIP and CONTROL!!! You pay taxes ONLY on what you own, and you can't legally own a monopoly, but you pay no taxes on what you control and there is no law against controlling a monopoly.
> 
> For example, The DuPonte's did not want to pay taxes on their home so they had their estate declared a historical site and set up a "charity" to maintain the historical site. The "charity" was set up where ONLY a member of the immediate DuPonte family could head the "charity" and the head of the "charity" lives in the historical house. They endow the "charity" with the stock of companies they control. So they have effectively donated wealth to themselves, getting a tax deduction for it, and guaranteed control of their wealth will remain in the family and pass from generation to generation tax free.
> 
> The Rockefeller family has set up over 2,000 such phony "charities" and distributed the stock they use to control their oil and banking monopolies among them.
> 
> If you really want to put the fear of God in the monopolists, nationalize all charities, that would give them a collective heart attack.
> Obama has suggested no such thing, so eliminating charitable deductions would only force the wealthy to pay their fair share of the tax burden thus reducing the tax burden on the middle class who would then have more money to donate to legitimate charities, so real charities would actually benefit.
Click to expand...




Intense said:


> Relief Continues Despite Obstacles
> Thousands in Port au Prince receive CRS help amid destruction that complicates an already massive humanitarian crisis.
> Author: Michael Hill
> 
> Michael Hill is CRS' communications officer for sub-Saharan Africa. He is based at the agency's headquarters in Baltimore.
> 
> Catholic Relief Services





Intense said:


> Gosh, all of these twisted and perverted Charities that are just screwing us all over. I propose that we stop this craziness immediately  and hand over all of our donations directly to *edthecynic* instead. He just seems to have it more together than all the rest of us. I am so sorry for having ever ever doubted you Sire!!!    Ring!!! Ring!!! Time to wake up now Skippy!!!


Again, you create a Straw Man because you can't argue against what I actually said.

I said tax dodgers and monopolists like ROCKEFELLER and DUPONTE have perverted the charity deduction, which is undeniable, and that gets SPUN into all charities.


----------



## Intense

edthecynic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> RUSH:  However, I did say find some way to do it other than giving it to Obama, 'cause I know he's going to eliminate the charitable deduction. He wants to wipe out individual charitable giving. * He wants the government to be the go-to person for all charities.  That's the only reason you wipe out the deduction for charitable contributions. *
> 
> Of Course, I Never Told Anyone Not to Donate to a Charitable Cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you go again, mindlessly parroting the crapaganda of a pathological liar.
> 
> The charity deduction has been totally perverted by the wealthy tax dodgers. They set up phony "charitable" funds and foundations that THEY CONTROL and are used to dodge taxes and control their monopolies. To understand this you have to understand the subtle difference between OWNERSHIP and CONTROL!!! You pay taxes ONLY on what you own, and you can't legally own a monopoly, but you pay no taxes on what you control and there is no law against controlling a monopoly.
> 
> For example, The DuPonte's did not want to pay taxes on their home so they had their estate declared a historical site and set up a "charity" to maintain the historical site. The "charity" was set up where ONLY a member of the immediate DuPonte family could head the "charity" and the head of the "charity" lives in the historical house. They endow the "charity" with the stock of companies they control. So they have effectively donated wealth to themselves, getting a tax deduction for it, and guaranteed control of their wealth will remain in the family and pass from generation to generation tax free.
> 
> The Rockefeller family has set up over 2,000 such phony "charities" and distributed the stock they use to control their oil and banking monopolies among them.
> 
> If you really want to put the fear of God in the monopolists, nationalize all charities, that would give them a collective heart attack.
> Obama has suggested no such thing, so eliminating charitable deductions would only force the wealthy to pay their fair share of the tax burden thus reducing the tax burden on the middle class who would then have more money to donate to legitimate charities, so real charities would actually benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relief Continues Despite Obstacles
> Thousands in Port au Prince receive CRS help amid destruction that complicates an already massive humanitarian crisis.
> Author: Michael Hill
> 
> Michael Hill is CRS' communications officer for sub-Saharan Africa. He is based at the agency's headquarters in Baltimore.
> 
> Catholic Relief Services
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, all of these twisted and perverted Charities that are just screwing us all over. I propose that we stop this craziness immediately  and hand over all of our donations directly to *edthecynic* instead. He just seems to have it more together than all the rest of us. I am so sorry for having ever ever doubted you Sire!!!    Ring!!! Ring!!! Time to wake up now Skippy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you create a Straw Man because you can't argue against what I actually said.
> 
> I said tax dodgers and monopolists like ROCKEFELLER and DUPONTE have perverted the charity deduction, which is undeniable, and that gets SPUN into all charities.
Click to expand...


You are the Charity Deduction Police Now? Wrong. You Attacked Charities as a whole, by defending Obama's mindless attack on the deduction. When you are done back pedaling, consider that where there are abuses of Federal Law regarding Charities, it is the responsibility of The Federal Government to Police and Tailor through Legislation, to better serve It's Charge (Us), not clear cut, or scorch and burn what it does not understand. 

I don't waste much time on your diversions, because you have yet to attain credibility, not because of the value of your argument, but it's non value.


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you go again, mindlessly parroting the crapaganda of a pathological liar.
> 
> The charity deduction has been totally perverted by the wealthy tax dodgers. They set up phony "charitable" funds and foundations that THEY CONTROL and are used to dodge taxes and control their monopolies. To understand this you have to understand the subtle difference between OWNERSHIP and CONTROL!!! You pay taxes ONLY on what you own, and you can't legally own a monopoly, but you pay no taxes on what you control and there is no law against controlling a monopoly.
> 
> For example, The DuPonte's did not want to pay taxes on their home so they had their estate declared a historical site and set up a "charity" to maintain the historical site. The "charity" was set up where ONLY a member of the immediate DuPonte family could head the "charity" and the head of the "charity" lives in the historical house. They endow the "charity" with the stock of companies they control. So they have effectively donated wealth to themselves, getting a tax deduction for it, and guaranteed control of their wealth will remain in the family and pass from generation to generation tax free.
> 
> The Rockefeller family has set up over 2,000 such phony "charities" and distributed the stock they use to control their oil and banking monopolies among them.
> 
> If you really want to put the fear of God in the monopolists, nationalize all charities, that would give them a collective heart attack.
> Obama has suggested no such thing, so* eliminating charitable deductions would only force the wealthy to pay their fair share of the tax burden thus reducing the tax burden on the middle class who would then have more money to donate to legitimate charities, so real charities would actually benefit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, all of these twisted and perverted Charities that are just screwing us all over. I propose that we stop this craziness immediately  and hand over all of our donations directly to *edthecynic* instead. He just seems to have it more together than all the rest of us. I am so sorry for having ever ever doubted you Sire!!!    Ring!!! Ring!!! Time to wake up now Skippy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you create a Straw Man because you can't argue against what I actually said.
> 
> I said tax dodgers and monopolists like ROCKEFELLER and DUPONTE have perverted the charity deduction, which is undeniable, and that gets SPUN into all charities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the Charity Deduction Police Now? Wrong. You Attacked Charities as a whole, by defending Obama's mindless attack on the deduction. When you are done back pedaling, consider that where there are abuses of Federal Law regarding Charities, it is the responsibility of The Federal Government to Police and Tailor through Legislation, to better serve It's Charge (Us), not clear cut, or scorch and burn what it does not understand.
> 
> I don't waste much time on your diversions, because you have yet to attain credibility, not because of the value of your argument, but it's non value.
Click to expand...

Even after I took the time the time to refresh your faulty memory by quoting the past posts, you continue to use your totally debunked Straw Man. As I pointed out, by making the tax dodgers and monopolists pay taxes on the wealth they have hidden by perverting the charitable deduction, REAL charities would benefit because the middle class would have more money to donate and the middle class does not donate to themselves, they donate to real charities.

So YOU would prefer that real charities suffer so tax dodgers and monopolists can benefit. You are a typical CON$ervative, you care more about tax dodgers than honest people.


----------



## Intense

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you create a Straw Man because you can't argue against what I actually said.
> 
> I said tax dodgers and monopolists like ROCKEFELLER and DUPONTE have perverted the charity deduction, which is undeniable, and that gets SPUN into all charities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the Charity Deduction Police Now? Wrong. You Attacked Charities as a whole, by defending Obama's mindless attack on the deduction. When you are done back pedaling, consider that where there are abuses of Federal Law regarding Charities, it is the responsibility of The Federal Government to Police and Tailor through Legislation, to better serve It's Charge (Us), not clear cut, or scorch and burn what it does not understand.
> 
> I don't waste much time on your diversions, because you have yet to attain credibility, not because of the value of your argument, but it's non value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even after I took the time the time to refresh your faulty memory by quoting the past posts, you continue to use your totally debunked Straw Man. As I pointed out, by making the tax dodgers and monopolists pay taxes on the wealth they have hidden by perverting the charitable deduction, REAL charities would benefit because the middle class would have more money to donate and the middle class does not donate to themselves, they donate to real charities.
> 
> So YOU would prefer that real charities suffer so tax dodgers and monopolists can benefit. You are a typical CON$ervative, you care more about tax dodgers than honest people.
Click to expand...


You are a joke. You defend Legislation that hurts All Charities as a whole, with a straw man argument that is a product of the same mind set that caused the problem in the first place, punishing all on the surface, but actually exempting the Schemers, Privileged few, the Party Favored. You would not recognize Impartiality if it kicked you in the Ass. Get off the soap box worm. Your way is not better. It sort of smells like low tide to me.

You divert the argument. You lie. You misrepresent. You hurt Legitimate Charities. Party Line, Party Bot. Pottie Breath. LOL

Totalitarian Statist  Freak.


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you go again, mindlessly parroting the crapaganda of a pathological liar.
> 
> The charity deduction has been totally perverted by the wealthy tax dodgers. They set up phony "charitable" funds and foundations that THEY CONTROL and are used to dodge taxes and control their monopolies. To understand this you have to understand the subtle difference between OWNERSHIP and CONTROL!!! You pay taxes ONLY on what you own, and you can't legally own a monopoly, but you pay no taxes on what you control and there is no law against controlling a monopoly.
> 
> For example, The DuPonte's did not want to pay taxes on their home so they had their estate declared a historical site and set up a "charity" to maintain the historical site. The "charity" was set up where ONLY a member of the immediate DuPonte family could head the "charity" and the head of the "charity" lives in the historical house. They endow the "charity" with the stock of companies they control. So they have effectively donated wealth to themselves, getting a tax deduction for it, and guaranteed control of their wealth will remain in the family and pass from generation to generation tax free.
> 
> The Rockefeller family has set up over 2,000 such phony "charities" and distributed the stock they use to control their oil and banking monopolies among them.
> 
> If you really want to put the fear of God in the monopolists, nationalize all charities, that would give them a collective heart attack.
> Obama has suggested no such thing, so* eliminating charitable deductions would only force the wealthy to pay their fair share of the tax burden thus reducing the tax burden on the middle class who would then have more money to donate to legitimate charities, so real charities would actually benefit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, all of these twisted and perverted Charities that are just screwing us all over. I propose that we stop this craziness immediately  and hand over all of our donations directly to *edthecynic* instead. He just seems to have it more together than all the rest of us. I am so sorry for having ever ever doubted you Sire!!!    Ring!!! Ring!!! Time to wake up now Skippy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you create a Straw Man because you can't argue against what I actually said.
> 
> I said tax dodgers and monopolists like ROCKEFELLER and DUPONTE have perverted the charity deduction, which is undeniable, and that gets SPUN into all charities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the Charity Deduction Police Now? Wrong. You Attacked Charities as a whole, by defending Obama's mindless attack on the deduction. When you are done back pedaling, consider that where there are abuses of Federal Law regarding Charities, it is the responsibility of The Federal Government to Police and Tailor through Legislation, to better serve It's Charge (Us), not clear cut, or scorch and burn what it does not understand.
> 
> I don't waste much time on your diversions, because you have yet to attain credibility, not because of the value of your argument, but it's non value.
Click to expand...




Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even after I took the time the time to refresh your faulty memory by quoting the past posts, you continue to use your totally debunked Straw Man. As I pointed out, by making the tax dodgers and monopolists pay taxes on the wealth they have hidden by perverting the charitable deduction, REAL charities would benefit because the middle class would have more money to donate and the middle class does not donate to themselves, they donate to real charities.
> 
> So YOU would prefer that real charities suffer so tax dodgers and monopolists can benefit. You are a typical CON$ervative, you care more about tax dodgers than honest people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a joke. You defend Legislation that hurts All Charities as a whole, with a straw man argument that is a product of the same mind set that caused the problem in the first place, punishing all on the surface, but *actually exempting the Schemers, Privileged few, the Party Favored.* You would not recognize Impartiality if it kicked you in the Ass. Get off the soap box worm. Your way is not better. It sort of smells like low tide to me.
> 
> *You divert the argument. You lie. You misrepresent.* You hurt Legitimate Charities. Party Line, Party Bot. Pottie Breath. LOL
> 
> Totalitarian Statist  Freak.
Click to expand...

Now where EXACTLY did I "exempt" ANYONE???????????????

Your post is a perfect example of the first quote in my sig.


----------



## bodecea

noose4 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well duhhh!!! If you are listening to Rush and taking the garbage he spews seriously you probably aren't amongst the brightest of the bright and are probably quite gullible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see... Making false determinations.... profiling.... making false assumptions......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing false about my characterization of dittoheads.
Click to expand...


Indeed....I just got a gut full of them defending his comments about Mary Jo Kopechne yesterday.   The mantra is "Must. Defend. Rush. At. All. Costs"    A few sold any integrity they had down the Rushing River of Foulness.


----------



## Intense

bodecea said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see... Making false determinations.... profiling.... making false assumptions......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing false about my characterization of dittoheads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed....I just got a gut full of them defending his comments about Mary Jo Kopechne yesterday.   The mantra is "Must. Defend. Rush. At. All. Costs"    A few sold any integrity they had down the Rushing River of Foulness.
Click to expand...


One question for you. How deep was the water Mary Joe was drowned in?

I'm not defending Rush at all costs. There is no need to. Rush stands fine on His own. Feel free to agree or disagree. Your witch hunt is everyday, always something. You People are obsessed with Rush and with having the last word. There are more than a couple of dozen commentators on the Left, that combined can't equal Rush's audience. Where are the daily rant threads on Them. We are not like you in that sense. We will not allow unqualified attack without challenge, the Bush days are long gone. 

One thing your evidence lacks besides content, is true perspective. You cannot distinguish intent because not having heard the Quotes, cannot distinguish between Sarcasm, Baiting, Teasing, and Heart. Context, Tone, in original intent, have little to nothing to do with your projections, and claims. Your sources all pretty much hate Rush Sites. What you can't compete with, you seek to shut down by any means.


----------



## Intense

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you create a Straw Man because you can't argue against what I actually said.
> 
> I said tax dodgers and monopolists like ROCKEFELLER and DUPONTE have perverted the charity deduction, which is undeniable, and that gets SPUN into all charities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the Charity Deduction Police Now? Wrong. You Attacked Charities as a whole, by defending Obama's mindless attack on the deduction. When you are done back pedaling, consider that where there are abuses of Federal Law regarding Charities, it is the responsibility of The Federal Government to Police and Tailor through Legislation, to better serve It's Charge (Us), not clear cut, or scorch and burn what it does not understand.
> 
> I don't waste much time on your diversions, because you have yet to attain credibility, not because of the value of your argument, but it's non value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even after I took the time the time to refresh your faulty memory by quoting the past posts, you continue to use your totally debunked Straw Man. As I pointed out, by making the tax dodgers and monopolists pay taxes on the wealth they have hidden by perverting the charitable deduction, REAL charities would benefit because the middle class would have more money to donate and the middle class does not donate to themselves, they donate to real charities.
> 
> So YOU would prefer that real charities suffer so tax dodgers and monopolists can benefit. You are a typical CON$ervative, you care more about tax dodgers than honest people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a joke. You defend Legislation that hurts All Charities as a whole, with a straw man argument that is a product of the same mind set that caused the problem in the first place, punishing all on the surface, but *actually exempting the Schemers, Privileged few, the Party Favored.* You would not recognize Impartiality if it kicked you in the Ass. Get off the soap box worm. Your way is not better. It sort of smells like low tide to me.
> 
> *You divert the argument. You lie. You misrepresent.* You hurt Legitimate Charities. Party Line, Party Bot. Pottie Breath. LOL
> 
> Totalitarian Statist  Freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now where EXACTLY did I "exempt" ANYONE???????????????
> 
> Your post is a perfect example of the first quote in my sig.
Click to expand...


Your Statist Totalitarian Legislation, Party Insiders and Friends are as usual considered the more than equal, exempt from all of the shit you impose on us. You know, like how it was done in Russia back in the 20's and 30's. Fuck the Party, Fuck the Unions. You are Predators, nothing more. What you are against is competition, not injustice.

Everything about Your Platform divides and controls. There is zero Impartial Judgement. There is nothing You touch that does not include Privilege and Victimization. Blind Man shooting at what He can't control.


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the Charity Deduction Police Now? Wrong. You Attacked Charities as a whole, by defending Obama's mindless attack on the deduction. When you are done back pedaling, consider that where there are abuses of Federal Law regarding Charities, it is the responsibility of The Federal Government to Police and Tailor through Legislation, to better serve It's Charge (Us), not clear cut, or scorch and burn what it does not understand.
> 
> I don't waste much time on your diversions, because you have yet to attain credibility, not because of the value of your argument, but it's non value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a joke. You defend Legislation that hurts All Charities as a whole, with a straw man argument that is a product of the same mind set that caused the problem in the first place, punishing all on the surface, but *actually exempting the Schemers, Privileged few, the Party Favored.* You would not recognize Impartiality if it kicked you in the Ass. Get off the soap box worm. Your way is not better. It sort of smells like low tide to me.
> 
> *You divert the argument. You lie. You misrepresent.* You hurt Legitimate Charities. Party Line, Party Bot. Pottie Breath. LOL
> 
> Totalitarian Statist  Freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now where EXACTLY did I "exempt" ANYONE???????????????
> 
> Your post is a perfect example of the first quote in my sig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Statist Totalitarian Legislation, Party Insiders and Friends are as usual considered the more than equal, exempt from all of the shit you impose on us. You know, like how it was done in Russia back in the 20's and 30's. Fuck the Party, Fuck the Unions. You are Predators, nothing more. What you are against is competition, not injustice.
> 
> Everything about Your Platform divides and controls. There is zero Impartial Judgement. There is nothing You touch that does not include Privilege and Victimization. Blind Man shooting at what He can't control.
Click to expand...


I'm not a legislator, I have no platform. I'm not an insider, I've imposed nothing on anyone, I'm against monopolies and by definition there is no competition in a monopoly.

In other words, I exempted no one and you are bat shit crazy.


----------



## Intense

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now where EXACTLY did I "exempt" ANYONE???????????????
> 
> Your post is a perfect example of the first quote in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Statist Totalitarian Legislation, Party Insiders and Friends are as usual considered the more than equal, exempt from all of the shit you impose on us. You know, like how it was done in Russia back in the 20's and 30's. Fuck the Party, Fuck the Unions. You are Predators, nothing more. What you are against is competition, not injustice.
> 
> Everything about Your Platform divides and controls. There is zero Impartial Judgement. There is nothing You touch that does not include Privilege and Victimization. Blind Man shooting at what He can't control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a legislator, I have no platform. I'm not an insider, I've imposed nothing on anyone, I'm against monopolies and by definition there is no competition in a monopoly.
> 
> In other words, I exempted no one and you are bat shit crazy.
Click to expand...


I'm against Monopolies too Edthecynic. Glad to see we agree on something. The silent partner in those Monopolies is Big Government which both allows and protects them, and Profits in both taxes and regulatory fee's. The Unholy Alliance. There lies the foundation of Hamilton's Oligarchy State. The knife in the back of Federalism. Madison fought it. Jefferson Fought it. The Republic lost.


----------



## Intense

Cheering for and voting for Tyranny and loss of Individual Liberty, is close to the same as authoring it. It both enables and encourages negative and hurtful behavior. There is a term "Structured Liberty" that fits right in with the concept of Federalism, that We are All very weak in. I suspect by political design.


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Statist Totalitarian Legislation, Party Insiders and Friends are as usual considered the more than equal, exempt from all of the shit you impose on us. You know, like how it was done in Russia back in the 20's and 30's. Fuck the Party, Fuck the Unions. You are Predators, nothing more. What you are against is competition, not injustice.
> 
> Everything about Your Platform divides and controls. There is zero Impartial Judgement. There is nothing You touch that does not include Privilege and Victimization. Blind Man shooting at what He can't control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a legislator, I have no platform. I'm not an insider, I've imposed nothing on anyone, I'm against monopolies and by definition there is no competition in a monopoly.
> 
> In other words, I exempted no one and you are bat shit crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm against Monopolies too Edthecynic. Glad to see we agree on something. The silent partner in those Monopolies is Big Government which both allows and protects them, and Profits in both taxes and regulatory fee's. The Unholy Alliance. There lies the foundation of Hamilton's Oligarchy State. The knife in the back of Federalism. Madison fought it. Jefferson Fought it. The Republic lost.
Click to expand...




Intense said:


> Cheering for and voting for Tyranny and loss of Individual Liberty, is close to the same as authoring it. It both enables and encourages negative and hurtful behavior. There is a term "Structured Liberty" that fits right in with the concept of Federalism, that We are All very weak in. I suspect by political design.


Now you FANTASIZE you know who I voted for, even though I have repeatedly said I'm a lifelong registered INDEPENDENT who votes 3rd Party or write in.
You CON$ervative know-it-alls know absolutely nothing.

The monopolists control both Parties and you defend their perversion of the charity deduction which protects their CONTROL of their monopolies and allows them to pass that control tax free from generation to generation. So, in typical CON$ervative fashion, you say one thing and do the opposite.

June 14, 2007
RUSH:  a lot of people, a lot of people wealthy people set up foundations and they do this to keep the government from getting the money.


----------



## Intense

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a legislator, I have no platform. I'm not an insider, I've imposed nothing on anyone, I'm against monopolies and by definition there is no competition in a monopoly.
> 
> In other words, I exempted no one and you are bat shit crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm against Monopolies too Edthecynic. Glad to see we agree on something. The silent partner in those Monopolies is Big Government which both allows and protects them, and Profits in both taxes and regulatory fee's. The Unholy Alliance. There lies the foundation of Hamilton's Oligarchy State. The knife in the back of Federalism. Madison fought it. Jefferson Fought it. The Republic lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheering for and voting for Tyranny and loss of Individual Liberty, is close to the same as authoring it. It both enables and encourages negative and hurtful behavior. There is a term "Structured Liberty" that fits right in with the concept of Federalism, that We are All very weak in. I suspect by political design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you FANTASIZE you know who I voted for, even though I have repeatedly said I'm a lifelong registered INDEPENDENT who votes 3rd Party or write in.
> You CON$ervative know-it-alls know absolutely nothing.
> 
> The monopolists control both Parties and you defend their perversion of the charity deduction which protects their CONTROL of their monopolies and allows them to pass that control tax free from generation to generation. So, in typical CON$ervative fashion, you say one thing and do the opposite.
> 
> June 14, 2007
> RUSH:  a lot of people, a lot of people wealthy people set up foundations and they do this to keep the government from getting the money.
Click to expand...


I'm Pro Liberty, Anti-Statist. I am federalist, unfortunately the Country has strayed. I find the Totalitarians more of a threat than the Monopolists. I support Free Market, Free Trade, and Structured Liberty, translated as "Government by the Consent of the Governed". When Locke pulled "Separation Of Church and State" out of His Hat, He put Our Obligation as Individual's to Our Maker First, before Society or Government, "Through Conscience". There is no contradiction there. Madison Religious Freedom Page: Memorial and Remonstrance Against Religious Assessments, James Madison (1785)  followed this Principle, So did Thoreau.

You have Your list of Concerns. I also have mine. Anything that threatens the Voice of Individual Conscience is Mine. When We lose that We loose Sight. There is no worse place to be. I've Voted Ralph Nader, Green, Democrat, Independent, Conservative, and Republican. I think Nader would be an interesting Secretary of The Interior.


----------



## Intense

The Charities are bleeding as a direct result of incompetent legislation. The mess needs to be cleaned up with a scalpel, not "Scorch and Burn". Government wrote the Laws and Loop Holes that You complain about so much. It would seem that corruption and incompetence go hand in hand sometimes, huh.... it should make you wonder why Government is pointing the finger here and there, and never looking in the mirror.


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm against Monopolies too Edthecynic. Glad to see we agree on something. The silent partner in those Monopolies is Big Government which both allows and protects them, and Profits in both taxes and regulatory fee's. The Unholy Alliance. There lies the foundation of Hamilton's Oligarchy State. The knife in the back of Federalism. Madison fought it. Jefferson Fought it. The Republic lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheering for and voting for Tyranny and loss of Individual Liberty, is close to the same as authoring it. It both enables and encourages negative and hurtful behavior. There is a term "Structured Liberty" that fits right in with the concept of Federalism, that We are All very weak in. I suspect by political design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you FANTASIZE you know who I voted for, even though I have repeatedly said I'm a lifelong registered INDEPENDENT who votes 3rd Party or write in.
> You CON$ervative know-it-alls know absolutely nothing.
> 
> The monopolists control both Parties and you defend their perversion of the charity deduction which protects their CONTROL of their monopolies and allows them to pass that control tax free from generation to generation. So, in typical CON$ervative fashion, you say one thing and do the opposite.
> 
> June 14, 2007
> RUSH:  a lot of people, a lot of people wealthy people set up foundations and they do this to keep the government from getting the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Pro Liberty, Anti-Statist. I am federalist, unfortunately the Country has strayed. I find the Totalitarians more of a threat than the Monopolists. I support Free Market, Free Trade, and Structured Liberty, translated as "Government by the Consent of the Governed". When Locke pulled "Separation Of Church and State" out of His Hat, He put Our Obligation as Individual's to Our Maker First, before Society or Government, "Through Conscience". There is no contradiction there. Madison Religious Freedom Page: Memorial and Remonstrance Against Religious Assessments, James Madison (1785)  followed this Principle, So did Thoreau.
> 
> You have Your list of Concerns. I also have mine. Anything that threatens the Voice of Individual Conscience is Mine. When We lose that We loose Sight. There is no worse place to be. I've Voted Ralph Nader, Green, Democrat, Independent, Conservative, and Republican. I think Nader would be an interesting Secretary of The Interior.
Click to expand...

I voted Nader, but never Democratic or GOP. My model for the ideal president was Ben Franklin and while the modern day Ben Franklin, R Buckminster Fuller was alive I would write him in  for president and Nader for vice president. 

I have always considered Nader the ideal vice pres because the Veep is the pres of the senate. Can you imagine the politicians trying to get their pork passed his gavel.


----------



## Intense

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you FANTASIZE you know who I voted for, even though I have repeatedly said I'm a lifelong registered INDEPENDENT who votes 3rd Party or write in.
> You CON$ervative know-it-alls know absolutely nothing.
> 
> The monopolists control both Parties and you defend their perversion of the charity deduction which protects their CONTROL of their monopolies and allows them to pass that control tax free from generation to generation. So, in typical CON$ervative fashion, you say one thing and do the opposite.
> 
> June 14, 2007
> RUSH:  a lot of people, a lot of people wealthy people set up foundations and they do this to keep the government from getting the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Pro Liberty, Anti-Statist. I am federalist, unfortunately the Country has strayed. I find the Totalitarians more of a threat than the Monopolists. I support Free Market, Free Trade, and Structured Liberty, translated as "Government by the Consent of the Governed". When Locke pulled "Separation Of Church and State" out of His Hat, He put Our Obligation as Individual's to Our Maker First, before Society or Government, "Through Conscience". There is no contradiction there. Madison Religious Freedom Page: Memorial and Remonstrance Against Religious Assessments, James Madison (1785)  followed this Principle, So did Thoreau.
> 
> You have Your list of Concerns. I also have mine. Anything that threatens the Voice of Individual Conscience is Mine. When We lose that We loose Sight. There is no worse place to be. I've Voted Ralph Nader, Green, Democrat, Independent, Conservative, and Republican. I think Nader would be an interesting Secretary of The Interior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted Nader, but never Democratic or GOP. My model for the ideal president was Ben Franklin and while the modern day Ben Franklin, R Buckminster Fuller was alive I would write him in  for president and Nader for vice president.
> 
> I have always considered Nader the ideal vice pres because the Veep is the pres of the senate. Can you imagine the politicians trying to get their pork passed his gavel.
Click to expand...


Madison was My Favorite. Franklin was a Great. We lost Enumerated Powers through the manipulation of Hamilton, and never recovered. All the Bill's get really offensive when We find out the hard way what is buried in them. When We focus on the Messenger and the wrong Person gets Control, We All lose. When We stay focused on the message, when the Rule of Law is Honorable, We All win. Government has lost It's Sight, and assumed too much, So has Contract Law, where the Big Boy's empower Themselves and Screw Us over With Government Consent. It Always comes down to the Individual, Yet so much is invested  in Denying and Diverting from that. Hamilton was wrong, The End does not Justify the Means, it is just an excuse to do sanctioned harm.  The little things do matter.
 The Voice Squashed for so called expediency, is sometimes the last contact with decency. I find Myself disappointed that there is no Bible Parable about The Emperor having No Clothes.


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> The Charities are bleeding as a direct result of incompetent legislation. The mess needs to be cleaned up with a scalpel, not "Scorch and Burn". *Government wrote the Laws and Loop Holes that You complain about so much.* It would seem that corruption and incompetence go hand in hand sometimes, huh.... it should make you wonder why Government is pointing the finger here and there, and never looking in the mirror.


All the government did was change the law to prevent new funds and foundations from stacking their boards with family members. Now if you have let's say 3 family members on the board you must have at least 4 non-family members. But they grandfathered in the already established "charities" so they effectively prevented any new money from doing the same thing. 60 families, like the Rockefellers, Melons, Du Pontes, etc., were able to keep their phony charities. These 60 families are known as "The Establishment" and they control 85% of the fortune 500 companies, all media and both Parties.

The new law prevented you or me from creating our own tax dodge until Rev Pat Robertson, a tax attorney from Yale found a loophole in the new law for ministries. The government can't tell a ministry who can serve on their board. So he set up his ministry like the Establishment set up their funds and foundations. That's why when Robertson ran for president and gave up his chairmanship of his ministry he had to move out of his mansion. But don't worry, his son Tim became the head of the "ministry" and thus "inherited" the mansion tax free.

If you want to dodge your taxes legally, just start your own ministry and donate your house, stock, art, etc., to yourself through your ministry.

That's why the only way to make their protected wealth taxable is to eliminate the charity deduction with no exceptions.


----------



## hylandrdet

This is my position.

I am a defender of the Monroe Doctrine. 

Intially, this doctrine was designed to stop the european powers from gaining a tactical high ground on us, by colonizing the countries around us. But it was the Cuban Missile Crisis that sent the Monroe Doctrine to a much higher standard in terms of foreign policy.

We can't trust any one nation residing outside of the Americas anymore. The EU created the "euro" to challenge our dollar, the Russians are trying to sneak into Venezuela's oil because the UN won't let them have the Ossetian oil, I don't need to explain the middle east to you, China is trying to conquer the entire economic world and Africa is in total disarray.

For the sake of national security, we need to unite the Americas; that means improving relations with every nation that resides here. Therefore, investing in Haiti IS NOT AN OPTION!!! 

If we stand by and allow the EU and China to do all the work, Haiti is going to favor them in future economic agreements. God forbid if muslim extremists, posing as humanitarians, were to gain a foothold there.

Rush Limbaugh is a short sighted old fool and you know what they say about old fools. I think the chest pains he'd suffered in Hawaii were the result of his guilty conscience telling him that what he's doing is wrong.

Food for thought.


----------



## dilloduck

> Haiti is going to favor them in future economic agreements.


----------



## KissMy

Haitians & most other countries resent the way Obama is running this Haiti disaster relief operation. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F5TwEK24sA"] Haitian Resentment of US Aid [/ame] Obama had better get this right or all our efforts & money spent will only buy US a negative image.


----------



## Nosmo King

KissMy said:


> Haitians & most other countries resent the way Obama is running this Haiti disaster relief operation.  Haitian Resentment of US Aid  Obama had better get this right or all our efforts & money spent will only buy US a negative image.


Brownie, you're doin' a heck of a job!


----------



## Intense

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Charities are bleeding as a direct result of incompetent legislation. The mess needs to be cleaned up with a scalpel, not "Scorch and Burn". *Government wrote the Laws and Loop Holes that You complain about so much.* It would seem that corruption and incompetence go hand in hand sometimes, huh.... it should make you wonder why Government is pointing the finger here and there, and never looking in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> All the government did was change the law to prevent new funds and foundations from stacking their boards with family members. Now if you have let's say 3 family members on the board you must have at least 4 non-family members. But they grandfathered in the already established "charities" so they effectively prevented any new money from doing the same thing. 60 families, like the Rockefellers, Melons, Du Pontes, etc., were able to keep their phony charities. These 60 families are known as "The Establishment" and they control 85% of the fortune 500 companies, all media and both Parties.
> 
> The new law prevented you or me from creating our own tax dodge until Rev Pat Robertson, a tax attorney from Yale found a loophole in the new law for ministries. The government can't tell a ministry who can serve on their board. So he set up his ministry like the Establishment set up their funds and foundations. That's why when Robertson ran for president and gave up his chairmanship of his ministry he had to move out of his mansion. But don't worry, his son Tim became the head of the "ministry" and thus "inherited" the mansion tax free.
> 
> If you want to dodge your taxes legally, just start your own ministry and donate your house, stock, art, etc., to yourself through your ministry.
> 
> That's why the only way to make their protected wealth taxable is to eliminate the charity deduction with no exceptions.
Click to expand...


We are both arguing against Injustice. We are just on different pages. Part of the problem with expediency is that everything, both good and bad gets lumped in. One size does not fit all. It never did. There is a concept in Federalism, where new concepts and ideas, are introduced at the Local, or State level, where They are Tried literally and figuratively, refined, adjusted, and adapted, before Mass Implementation. 

Imagine You inventing something, and It's a big hit. Maybe You presume that there are no problems or issues with it so You cut on Research & Development. Millions are sold. Something unforeseen develops, You are Liable. There is a massive Recall. It happens everyday. When It's G.E. or G.M, or Tyson Foods, the process works, eventually. When It's Government Mandate it is much harder to implement Remedy or Reform. Government, by It's very nature, is reluctant to Undo, to even admit fault. 

We are living at a time where Government is attempting to Implement Un repeal able Mandate. That in itself is scary. It is Unprecedented.  It is Totalitarian. 


Here is an IRS link on Charitable Contribution Law. My argument is more connected to the form of Donation, and the new limits.

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p526.pdf


----------

